# ♥ Aphrodite's Avatar Shop ♥



## Aphrodite (Dec 17, 2009)

*------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


Rules

*1.* Post a decent stock. If you post a bad stock then don't expect anything good because bad stocks usually make bad graphics.

*2.* Post stocks in spoiler tags or link it.

*3.* Follow the template when requesting and try to be as detailed as possible to help decide what you want. However if i think what you requested wont look good with the stock i will do my own thing and it will be your choice to wear it or not.

*4.* Only one request per person.

*5.* Rep and credit for me is not necessary.

*6.* If your request is not picked up and used within a week then it will be put in giveaways.


*------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Template
*1.* *Stock* - under spoilertag, or a link
*2.* *Size* - whatever size you desire
*3.* *Borders* - no border, dotted, solid, rounded or my choice
*4.* *Effects* - what you want or whatever i choose to do
*5.** Text* - if you want any specific text or if i feel like it i will add it myself. So if you dont want text is best to let me know.

*------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


*Stuff i do....
Only Avatars atm*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


*Stuff i don't do....
Gifs
Colorings*​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 17, 2009)

~ Stephanie's Examples ~



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 17, 2009)

reserved​


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 17, 2009)

*reserved*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Michael Lucky (Dec 17, 2009)

lol, welcome aboard


----------



## Sake (Dec 17, 2009)

Would you mind if I also helped out of a while?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Dec 17, 2009)

sure, welcome


----------



## Nimander (Dec 17, 2009)

Any gifs as of yet?  Or is that a dream for the future?


----------



## Bleach (Dec 17, 2009)

Good Luck with shop! I will request as soon as you are up and ready to go

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 17, 2009)

I want to work here too if you don't mind.


----------



## Eternity (Dec 17, 2009)

Nimander said:


> Any gifs as of yet?  Or is that a dream for the future?



I dont do gifs, but one of the others might...



Bleach said:


> Good Luck with shop! I will request as soon as you are up and ready to go


You can request now you know


----------



## Nimander (Dec 17, 2009)

Well, if you're doing requests...



Avy: senior size
Border: dotted if you please

Sig: whatever size you think might look good, but not the maximum size since I might want to put something else in the sig.
Border: solid on this one

As far as what the avy and sig should be, I leave that in your professional hands.  I don't have the most aesthetic eye, so I'll tend to pick crappy angles. Also, I'd like to have some choices between saturated and unsaturated for both the avy and the sig.   

I appreciate it, and look forward to seeing what you guys crank out.


----------



## Eternity (Dec 17, 2009)

Ill give it a try


----------



## Eternity (Dec 17, 2009)

How is that?


----------



## Bleach (Dec 17, 2009)

If your doing requests now then I request this  !

Stock: 
Size: Senior member!
Text: Wd0

Thnx ^^


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 17, 2009)

If you're doing requests... 

Stock


Avy Size: Junior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Anything that you deem worthy (for Rukia )


----------



## Eternity (Dec 17, 2009)

Ill see what I can do tomorrow, or one of the others can do it

Edit: Ok good^


----------



## Sunako (Dec 17, 2009)

Sake/Michael Lucky

Ava , please.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Nimander (Dec 17, 2009)

Tengoku said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicely done.  Thankee muchee.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Dec 17, 2009)

Nimander said:


> Any gifs as of yet?  Or is that a dream for the future?



I do gifs



December said:


> Sake/Michael Lucky
> 
> Ava , please.


----------



## Bleach (Dec 17, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> Ok done with one and hope you like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg you even went ahead and did a sig  ! It's beautiful! Thank you so much!! ^^! +repd!

O wait, I just got rep banned wtf lol. >__<!! I'll try to remember to +rep you I'm sorry ><!


----------



## Damaris (Dec 18, 2009)

request for aphro 
size: junior
type: set
text: never bloom again
effects: do whatever you want 
you're so good, i know it will turn out awesome


----------



## Eternity (Dec 18, 2009)

tsundere said:


> request for aphro
> size: junior
> type: set
> text: never bloom again
> ...




The link dosnt work


----------



## Damaris (Dec 18, 2009)

Tengoku said:


> The link dosnt work



...I checked and it still does for me.

Do you have danbooru blocked on your computer?

I'll re-upload it then.


----------



## Eternity (Dec 18, 2009)

Allright


----------



## Michael Lucky (Dec 18, 2009)

yeah it wont open for me too, maybe it has some registration thing, try uploading it


----------



## Damaris (Dec 18, 2009)

ahh well i put it up on tinypic now, you just have to click the link from the original post and not a quote.

sorry for the trouble


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 18, 2009)

Why hallo thar 

I'd like to request a signature and avy from Aphrodite

Stock: 

Signature: 
Text: No text
Size: Any size you'd like to make it in, as long as it is within boundries 
Border: Doesn't really matter to me.
Style: Play with it however you want, be creative!

Avy:
Text: No text
Size: 150x150 
Border: Matching with Signature.
Style: Same comment as in signature.


If my stock is too bad in quality, tell me and I'll find another one.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 18, 2009)

I'd like to request a set for Michael Lucky to do please...

Stock:


Just the top panel please.


150x150, 125x125, and a 200x150 ava please. Make the ava borders dotted and the sig borders dotted aswell. Do whatever effects you want as long as is no text on it.

I would like the 200x150 ava to be focused on Byakuya's face.  And the 125x125 and 150x150 ava focused on Rukia's face.


----------



## Ephemere (Dec 18, 2009)

Settitize pls, senior sizingggg



Dotted border. I'll rep you an unnecessary amount of times. <33


----------



## Michael Lucky (Dec 19, 2009)

Fujioka said:


> I'd like to request a set for Michael Lucky to do please...
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...





made 2 diff versions, figured i'll also try with a solid border, hope you like them 



dotted 
*Spoiler*: __ 










solid

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 19, 2009)

Mist Puppet said:


> If you're doing requests...
> 
> Stock
> 
> ...



Here ya go and hope you like






~` Requests `~

tsundere / Aphro - 2
Vae / Aphro - 2
Resonate / Michael Lucky - 2​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 19, 2009)

Stock: 
Request: Set
Size: 150x150, sig w/e size you want
Text: Put Crest of Hope on sig and Hope on avatar
Border: One rounded, one dotted border. For the sig, could you make it a ovalish shape?
For: Aphrodite

Thanks in advance


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 19, 2009)

Michael Lucky said:


> made 2 diff versions, figured i'll also try with a solid border, hope you like them
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's great.  But could you please make the dotted borders a little thinner?


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 20, 2009)

tsundere said:


> request for aphro
> size: junior
> type: set
> text: never bloom again
> ...



Here ya go and hope you like it





~` Requests `~

Vae / Aphro - 2
Resonate / Michael Lucky - 2
Atlantic Storm / Aphro - 2​


----------



## Michael Lucky (Dec 20, 2009)

Fujioka said:


> It's great.  But could you please make the dotted borders a little thinner?



My windows is currently fucked so I cant get to photoshop, so I just used gimp while im on ubuntu

anyway, hope these arent too thin


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Damaris (Dec 20, 2009)

Aphrodite said:


> Here ya go and hope you like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you! So beautiful~

Cred + repped


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 20, 2009)

Michael Lucky said:


> My windows is currently fucked so I cant get to photoshop, so I just used gimp while im on ubuntu
> 
> anyway, hope these arent too thin
> 
> ...



No, it's perfect.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 21, 2009)

I'd like a set please. 


*Avy:* 200 x 150 with a red dotted border (if you think the size doesn't work then just make it standard senior size) 

*Sig:* Red dotted border as well please. 

*Text:* Before the Slay Ride 

Also any effects you think would be cool would be appreciated. 

Many thanks.


----------



## Sake (Dec 21, 2009)

StrawHat4Life said:


> I'd like a set please.
> 
> 
> *Avy:* 200 x 150 with a red dotted border (if you think the size doesn't work then just make it standard senior size)
> ...



I'll do it if you don't mind :>


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 21, 2009)

Sake said:


> I'll do it if you don't mind :>



Sure, thanks very much.


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 21, 2009)

for Sake or Aphrodite.



I want an avatar of the uke (blond head one). Solid border, maybe the word love with a heart next to it for the avy.

Senior Size, since I will be a senior in ten days. Leave the image the size it is for the sig please. Thanks.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Dec 22, 2009)

Aphrodite is currently reinstalling stuff on her computer, I ask people who requested from her to be patient, I also assure you guys that she'll be back very soon

sorry for the inconvenience and thank you


----------



## Eternity (Dec 22, 2009)

The macbook I use is full, so I cant even save Zarakis request, can someone else take it?
>.<


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 22, 2009)

No problem. I can wait. And Sake can take my request too.  Either one is fine.


----------



## Sake (Dec 22, 2009)

Tengoku said:


> The macbook I use is full, so I cant even save Zarakis request, can someone else take it?
> >.<



I'll do this one and AppleChan's too~


----------



## Michael Lucky (Dec 23, 2009)

Resonate said:


> Settitize pls, senior sizingggg
> 
> 
> 
> Dotted border. I'll rep you an unnecessary amount of times. <33




*Spoiler*: __ 










EDIT: ok, I totally forgot you asked for a dotted border, imma do another one, hold on  

EDIT2: done!!! 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 23, 2009)

@Sake: Great job, better then I pictured it. 

Will rep and cred.


----------



## Sake (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## AppleChan (Dec 23, 2009)

Thank you Sake. It's beautiful.


----------



## Kizaru (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi

Avatar request for Sake




Dotted border would be nice thanks.


----------



## Ral (Dec 23, 2009)

*Here you go Michael my bro <3

Avatar: 175x200 (If you can and if not 150x150)
Misc: Dotted

Signature: 250x450
Msic: Dotted

Stock: *


----------



## Sake (Dec 24, 2009)

Kizaru said:


> Hi
> 
> Avatar request for Sake
> 
> ...



Here you go~


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 24, 2009)

Vae said:


> Why hallo thar
> 
> I'd like to request a signature and avy from Aphrodite
> 
> ...



Here ya go... since i installed a new windows im still collecting stuff for my ps so i hope this is ok. I dont have a lot to work with.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 25, 2009)

Simply amazing, thank you


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 25, 2009)

I don't know if you guys do transparencies, but hopefully you do.



Transparency for this one.



Senior sized, and double solid border(that's what they call it?) for avy. If you could fit Naruto and Sasuke's head in one avy.

Text for avy: Something cute? I'll let you decide, but if you could add a heart in there?

Add effects to the avy, but the sig, I just need a transparency, and no border for it.

Thank you.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Dec 25, 2009)

ok, im taking this one


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 25, 2009)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Stock:
> Request: Set
> Size: 150x150, sig w/e size you want
> Text: Put Crest of Hope on sig and Hope on avatar
> ...



Again my abilities are limited right now so hope this is ok.. I also hope this is how you wanted the sig since you said you wanted it oval.







Vae said:


> Simply amazing, thank you



glad you liked it


----------



## Vampire Princess (Dec 26, 2009)

Sig of this pic:


Text: _What a Beautiful Disaster..._
Also, if you don't mind, in small letters, could you add Fanart by Nami86 and Sig by (whoever does it). 

Effects: Bordered and pretty much dazzled up with whatever effects you think necessary. (If it helps, my fave colors are black and red.)

Thanks so much and I can't wait for it to be done!


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 26, 2009)

DarkAngelSakura said:


> Sig of this pic:
> 
> 
> Text: _What a Beautiful Disaster..._
> ...



I will do this one and hopefully have it done by tomorrow.


----------



## Ashramaru (Dec 26, 2009)

*Stock*


*Text:* No text
*Size:* 150x150
*Border:* One rounded
*Style:* Waterever looks nice.

If you have time could you use the above picture as stock for an Avatar. 
Thank you


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 26, 2009)

Um...Aphrodite the set is amazing. But I have one little problem, could you do it exactly the same but get rid of the pink?


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 26, 2009)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Um...Aphrodite the set is amazing. But I have one little problem, could you do it exactly the same but get rid of the pink?



What pink are you talking about.. im a tad confused.


----------



## Mihael (Dec 27, 2009)

Well why not 

Michael  I'll like a set from you.

*Stock* - 

*Text* - "Mello"

*Size* - Senior size of course


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 27, 2009)

You've given it pink effects and a pinkish tinge. Could you remove it please or replace it with a different colour?

I'd be really grateful : 3


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 27, 2009)

Atlantic Storm said:


> You've given it pink effects and a pinkish tinge. Could you remove it please or replace it with a different colour?
> 
> I'd be really grateful : 3



You do know thats my whole coloring effect to the sig and once i remove it its not going to look right at all. Also its not pink. Your basically going to have a plain sig. However i will remove it all.

Took away all i could


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 27, 2009)

Nonsense, it's wonderful/


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 27, 2009)

DarkAngelSakura said:


> Sig of this pic:
> 
> 
> Text: _What a Beautiful Disaster..._
> ...



hope this is ok.. still limited with graphics here so if you want someone else to do it thats fine also.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Dec 28, 2009)

Ral 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ral (Dec 28, 2009)

*


Michael Lucky said:



			Ral 


Spoiler:  










Click to expand...


Nice work bro I really love it!! *


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 28, 2009)

Could you please create a Kakuzu set. Rounded sides and could you please get rid of the text and black at the bottom. Just make it look awesome please. 

And can the avy be of Kakuzu. Thank you


----------



## Rampage (Dec 28, 2009)

Request for Michael

Could you add an effect that you think looks good for this picture for both the ava and sig. Senior size set, ava and sig boarder like my current one 




thanks


----------



## Michael Lucky (Dec 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Applechan_


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 28, 2009)

Thank you Michael, they are wonderful.


----------



## Sunako (Dec 29, 2009)

Can I have an ava? 
150x150
Border : Dotted , or none. I dunno.


----------



## Ephemere (Dec 29, 2009)

Trans, get rid of text on the left. No avy or anything

Thanks


----------



## Michael Lucky (Dec 30, 2009)

uzumaki lee said:


> Request for Michael
> 
> Could you add an effect that you think looks good for this picture for both the ava and sig. Senior size set, ava and sig boarder like my current one
> 
> ...



hope you like em man 

if you want anything changed just tell me 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rampage (Dec 30, 2009)

Michael Lucky said:


> hope you like em man
> 
> if you want anything changed just tell me
> 
> ...



That looks soooo awesome man thanks


----------



## Michael Lucky (Dec 30, 2009)

hope you guys like it, just ask me if ya'll got some changes in mind  



December said:


> Can I have an ava?
> 150x150
> Border : Dotted , or none. I dunno.







Resonate said:


> Trans, get rid of text on the left. No avy or anything
> 
> Thanks


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 30, 2009)

Michael or Aphrodite.



Solid border.
Senior Sized.
Text: I will never leave you, because I love you.
Avy of Hei (the boy).

Thanks.


----------



## Reich (Dec 30, 2009)

hello there, you guys make amazing sets

Stock: 

Request: Set
avaSize: 125x125 
sig w/e size you want
border: One rounded, one dotted please :3
for: maybe aphrodite or michael lucky ?


----------



## Sunako (Dec 30, 2009)

Michael Lucky said:


> hope you guys like it, just ask me if ya'll got some changes in mind



Me likes.


----------



## Eternity (Dec 30, 2009)

Reich said:


> hello there, you guys make amazing sets
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...



I can do it if you want


----------



## Eternity (Dec 30, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 











How is that?


----------



## Son Goku (Dec 30, 2009)

of the white background not the mecha
.


----------



## Reich (Dec 31, 2009)

Tengoku said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



looks really good.maybe you could make one avi with adult anko+the dango in her hand(?) and resize the sig to 500 width x 400 height or better to say:
a size with 550x400 height as maximum ?
(my fault, I forgot the sigrules for normal members D: )

edit:
found some blue pixel in the sigrender(around anko), would be nice if you could erase them too =)

+1st rep


----------



## Eternity (Dec 31, 2009)

Ill look into it


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jan 2, 2010)

Aphrodite said:


> hope this is ok.. still limited with graphics here so if you want someone else to do it thats fine also.



I hate to ask this so late but is there any possibilty it could be changed to a more reddish and blackish theme with the effects and all?

I'll rep again, of course, and I hope it's not too much to ask. Whenever you happen to have time is fine. I love it but it's just I really like black and red. 



I'd like to request a sig and avy of this pic: 

I'd like it to have a dotted border and have more of black/red colored theme like with effects and all. I want the text to say Deadly Attraction and also, if possible, fanart by Samurai PET and sig by (whoever does it).

Take your time and I can't wait for it to be done! Rep and credit, of course!


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 2, 2010)

AppleChan said:


> Michael or Aphrodite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



imma ask her if she wants this, if she's too busy imma just make it



Son Goku said:


> of the white background not the mecha
> .



lol Tex 

I got this


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 2, 2010)

AppleChan said:


> Michael or Aphrodite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will do this tomorrow hopefully lol.



DarkAngelSakura said:


> I hate to ask this so late but is there any possibilty it could be changed to a more reddish and blackish theme with the effects and all?
> 
> I'll rep again, of course, and I hope it's not too much to ask. Whenever you happen to have time is fine. I love it but it's just I really like black and red.
> 
> ...



I cant make changes to this because as soon as its accepted i delete the psd. You already accepted so i thought it was fine and that means i would have to make it again from scratch. Not to mention the picture wouldnt really look good with black and red thats why i didnt do use those colors. So next time if your not happy with the way a set looks please say so then and there.


----------



## Sake (Jan 2, 2010)

DarkAngelSakura said:


> I'd like to request a sig and avy of this pic:
> 
> I'd like it to have a dotted border and have more of black/red colored theme like with effects and all. I want the text to say Deadly Attraction and also, if possible, fanart by Samurai PET and sig by (whoever does it).
> 
> Take your time and I can't wait for it to be done! Rep and credit, of course!



your link isn't working :3


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jan 3, 2010)

Sake said:


> your link isn't working :3



Oh, sorry! Don't know what happened... Here's a new one:



Let me know if it still won't work. Sorry about the bother. 

*@Aphrodite:* I'm sorry if I upset you. I really do love it. I just wanted to ask but it's alright if you can't do it.


----------



## Mihael (Jan 3, 2010)

Its been more than a week Michael, just to reminding you.


----------



## Sake (Jan 3, 2010)

DarkAngelSakura said:


> Oh, sorry! Don't know what happened... Here's a new one:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if it still won't work. Sorry about the bother.



it works just fine now. i'll take your request~

_~housekeeping~_

Mihael // Michael Lucky -4
Reich // Tengoku -5
AppleChan // Aphrodite -5
Son Goku // Michael Lucky -5
DarkAngelSakura // Sake -5

*if i have forgotten anyone, please tell me.*​


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 3, 2010)

Mihael said:


> Well why not
> 
> Michael  I'll like a set from you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eternity (Jan 3, 2010)

Almost forgot about the changes I need to make for Reich, ill see what I can do now


----------



## Sake (Jan 4, 2010)

*DARKANGELSAKURA*
Now I know you said you wanted the colours to be mainly black and red, and that's what I tried to do, but when I was finished it looked like this, and I think it looks good. If you don't want it let me know. [added the credits as requested]


----------



## Sima (Jan 4, 2010)

I'd like to get a set made please

Avy; 150x150, any border except rounded. Any effects you see fit.



Sig; any effects you see fit, just do what you want with it.


----------



## Sake (Jan 4, 2010)

Sima said:


> I'd like to get a set made please
> 
> Avy; 150x150, any border except rounded. Any effects you see fit.
> 
> ...



is that kiku?  taking this~


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 5, 2010)

Aphrodite, Michael Lucky or Sake.


Set
150x150 avatar, w/e size for sig
No text
Various borders please


----------



## Sake (Jan 5, 2010)

*SIMA*


----------



## Sima (Jan 5, 2010)

Sake said:


> *SIMA*



thanks, I love it<3


----------



## Anarch (Jan 6, 2010)

I'd like to request a sig :



Any effects you want to add to make it look good,thanks.
oh,and junior size.


----------



## Eternity (Jan 6, 2010)

Ill do it (but its 22.35 here, so I have to wait till tomorrow after school)


----------



## Sake (Jan 6, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Aphrodite, Michael Lucky or Sake.
> 
> 
> Set
> ...



no one else took this so i'll do it~


----------



## hellohi (Jan 6, 2010)

set please:

last panel where madara is about to break his arm off..don't know what kind of quality you would consider that but i think it's alright but what do i know

125x125 avatar centered around half of his face, just enough so that you can see his left arm

would not like the craaack words to appear in the pic. do anything you want as long as it doesn't look like a boring and plain manga image.

will cred and rep


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 6, 2010)

Set please. Trans it, too.



Ava - Around her face. 150x150 and 125x125.

Sig - Any effects will do. Although i want the colors to be dark and ominous.

Text - "You are the greatest, Eiruyo..."


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 6, 2010)

AppleChan said:


> Michael or Aphrodite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hope its ok.. havent really had time to find stuff for my photoshop.


----------



## Eternity (Jan 7, 2010)

hellohi said:


> set please:
> 
> last panel where madara is about to break his arm off..don't know what kind of quality you would consider that but i think it's alright but what do i know
> 
> ...





Fujioka said:


> Set please. Trans it, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking these too


----------



## Sake (Jan 7, 2010)

*ATLANTIC STORM*


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 7, 2010)

Sake said:


> *ATLANTIC STORM*



They're lovely but can I have the avatar focused on Zero please? I know I should have specified this in my request, I'm sorry.

(Zero is the guy with the sword)


----------



## Sake (Jan 7, 2010)

mkay, but you'll have to wait till tomorrow. hope that's ok :3


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 7, 2010)

Okay, it's worth the wait


----------



## Sake (Jan 7, 2010)

sorry, it's just that if i open photoshop one more time today my brain will melt


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 7, 2010)

Awwwwww 

Poor Sake


----------



## Eternity (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## Anarch (Jan 7, 2010)

Its great,thanks but could i request a few changes  its okay if you're busy or unwilling,i'll take this.
Maybe you could remove the text completely or replace it with "la primera"
and see the bottom of the image ends rather abruptly and looks cut off(i know that's the stock's fault) but i thought maybe you could do something about it to make it look better.whatever you think.thanks again.


----------



## Eternity (Jan 7, 2010)

Ill look into it


----------



## Eternity (Jan 7, 2010)

Better?


----------



## Anarch (Jan 7, 2010)

Tengoku said:


> Better?



yeah ! awesome,thanks


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 7, 2010)

I love it Ahprodite, it's fine.


----------



## Klue (Jan 7, 2010)

You know what I want, make it happen.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 7, 2010)

^ find me a stock Klue 

guys, sorry if im not very active lately, imma start working on em a lil later


----------



## Klue (Jan 7, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> ^ find me a stock Klue
> 
> guys, sorry if im not very active lately, imma start making working on em a lil later



I don't understand your witty language.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 7, 2010)

just post the image Klue


----------



## Klue (Jan 7, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> just post the image Klue



Oh.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 7, 2010)

^ taking


----------



## Klue (Jan 7, 2010)

^ faps


----------



## Sake (Jan 7, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> They're lovely but can I have the avatar focused on Zero please? I know I should have specified this in my request, I'm sorry.
> 
> (Zero is the guy with the sword)





_~housekeeping~_

Son Goku // Michael Lucky -5
hellohi // Tengoku -6
Fujioka // Tengoku -6
Klue // Michael Lucky -7

*if i have missed anyone, please tell me.*​


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 8, 2010)

oh forgot to tell you guys

Son Goku's request has been done for a while now, gave it to him via MSN

sorry about that

_~housekeeping~_

hellohi // Tengoku -6
Fujioka // Tengoku -6
Klue // Michael Lucky -7

*if i have missed anyone, please tell me.*​


----------



## Reich (Jan 9, 2010)

Tengoku said:


> *Spoiler*: __


thank you for the fixed sizes and the avi.
there?re still these dark spots around them, but I don?t want to bother you about them .___.


----------



## Klue (Jan 10, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> ^ taking



^ waiting.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 11, 2010)

^ loling 

and promising to make it in a lil bit 

just typing some stuff :WOW


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 12, 2010)

Klue said:


> Oh.







hope you like em Keaire


----------



## Klue (Jan 12, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> hope you like em Keaire



Thanks Lucky!!


----------



## hellohi (Jan 12, 2010)

hellohi said:


> set please:
> 
> last panel where madara is about to break his arm off..don't know what kind of quality you would consider that but i think it's alright but what do i know
> 
> ...



Tengoku it's been nearly a week and I've made an avatar that I think I'm staying with for a while so don't bother doing my request. Thanks for taking it though


----------



## Anarch (Jan 12, 2010)

*Requesting set from Michael Lucky*



junior size.

thanks ,work your magic


----------



## KohZa (Jan 13, 2010)

request senior set for michael lucky  



Avy:150x150
Sig:anything
Effect:anything that looks good.i don't want it transparent.
Border:thin white border.

take your time .


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 13, 2010)

Starrk said:


> *Requesting set from Michael Lucky*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hope you like it, just tell me if you want some changes 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Anarch (Jan 13, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> hope you like it, just tell me if you want some changes
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



they're great  ,thanks 

EDIT: i think i need to spread some before i rep you,will do asap.


----------



## Eternity (Jan 14, 2010)

Fujioka said:


> Set please. Trans it, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Working on yours, might not be done until saturday


----------



## Ephemere (Jan 15, 2010)

150x150 and give it a border pls?


----------



## Sake (Jan 15, 2010)

^ i'll do this~


----------



## Ephemere (Jan 15, 2010)

well thank you!


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 15, 2010)

I think it's safe to ask if my request is almost done?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 15, 2010)

who's making you request?


----------



## Eternity (Jan 17, 2010)

Im so sorry Fuji, can Michael Lucky take it?

ML, can you take Fujis request?

So sorry


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 17, 2010)

I dun really care, just as long as it gets done. 

I mean I think it's been like 9 days or something.


----------



## Eternity (Jan 17, 2010)

I do have this, but if you dont like it, ask Michael to do it


----------



## Sake (Jan 17, 2010)

*RESONATE*
i almost forgot about this otl ;_; you said resize and border, so i didn't add effects. do tell if you want any though~


----------



## Ephemere (Jan 17, 2010)

thank you so much! :3


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 17, 2010)

Merose Tengoku said:


> I do have this, but if you dont like it, ask Michael to do it



I'm not meaning to be rude, but I'd rather let ML do it. I'll rep if you still want the rep though.

It's great overall, just not what I was expecting. 

ML don't add text to it.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 17, 2010)

Fujioka said:


> Set please. Trans it, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Fujioka said:


> I'm not meaning to be rude, but I'd rather let ML do it. I'll rep if you still want the rep though.
> 
> It's great overall, just not what I was expecting.
> 
> ML don't add text to it.



imma do it a lil later, just typing some stuff


----------



## KohZa (Jan 17, 2010)

i hope you don't forget about my request too michael :ho.its on the previous page .


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 17, 2010)

I wont. sorry for delay just doing some type job, imma get on it a lil later


----------



## Nic (Jan 18, 2010)

Avi of the pink haired women and regular set


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 18, 2010)

taking                  ^


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 18, 2010)

imma update the OP soon btw, gonna add some rules and some beauty 

like say, after this post, every request will be noted, that should help alot for both clients and set makers 



ZexionAxel said:


> request senior set for michael lucky
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## KohZa (Jan 19, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> imma update the OP soon btw, gonna add some rules and some beauty
> 
> like say, after this post, every request will be noted, that should help alot for both clients and set makers
> 
> ...


awesome :amazed.but can you resize the sig a little bit smaller if possible?thx michael .


----------



## KohZa (Jan 19, 2010)

thx again :ho.


----------



## gon66 (Jan 19, 2010)

Request: Set
avaSize: 125x125 
sig w/e size you want
[/IMG]


----------



## ~Namine (Jan 19, 2010)

Siggy please


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jan 20, 2010)

A set with  image? Only of Psyduck.
125x125 avatar and 250x300 sig. And could you make the 2 left corners of the sig rounded, as well as the av's 2 right corners?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 20, 2010)

sorry for the delay guys, imma reinstall photoshop and get some textures 

had some "accident"


----------



## Sake (Jan 20, 2010)

~Namine said:


> Siggy please



i'll take this :3


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Fujioka_ 



ok, im not really sure what your going for with dark and ominous, im thinking maybe its the same with starrk's request, but then again it could be different, I know I cant use much lively colors since it wouldnt match your request, anyway, I made this for now, if you want any changes to them, just tell me, anyway hope you like em

also sorry for the delay, had to install a lot of stuff and also lost all my textures 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sake (Jan 22, 2010)

*~NAMINE*
hope you like it, don't forget to rep and credit if you use~


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 22, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> *Spoiler*: _Fujioka_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love it, thanks a bunch.

Will use after this set.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 22, 2010)

you welcome 

come again 



Nic said:


> Avi of the pink haired women and regular set



hope you like it, I still dont have PS, only made this on GIMP 

just ask me for some changes that you got in mind 


*Spoiler*: __ 











*REQUESTS*

*gon66 - not taken
PeskyBug - not taken*​


----------



## Sake (Jan 23, 2010)

i'll also take gon66 and pesky bug :3


----------



## Ephemere (Jan 23, 2010)

oh hayyy. :3



anybody wanna make a nice avy out of the face? <_<

will rep, credit, whatever you rike


----------



## Sake (Jan 23, 2010)

_~housekeeping~_

gon66 // Sake
PeskyBug // Sake
Resonate ~ not taken

*if i have missed anyone, please tell me :3*​


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 23, 2010)

Resonate said:


> oh hayyy. :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tried working on this one and i did the best i could but the stock was very bad quality so it didnt take to things i did very well.



_~housekeeping~_

gon66 // Sake
PeskyBug // Sake


*if i have missed anyone, please tell me :3*​


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jan 23, 2010)

*Set Request*​
*Stock:*
*Size:* Senior-Size _[150x150 for ava, 450x150 for sig]_
*Text:* Have the following kanji somewhere in the sig: 沖田 総司.
*Border:* 
*Avatar:* Plain black border
*Signature:* _[1 Rounded & 1 Black]_
*Effects:* Use as much as you see fit to give it a dark and blueish feel to it.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 25, 2010)

Shinsengumi said:


> *Set Request*​
> *Stock:*
> *Size:* Senior-Size _[150x150 for ava, 450x150 for sig]_
> *Text:* Have the following kanji somewhere in the sig: 沖田 総司.
> ...



i tried the blueish thing and couldnt get it to look right but i made a set anyway and if you dont like it then i am sure someone else can redo it for you.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks for trying anyways. _[I'm still going to use it]
_
+reps for hard work!


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 26, 2010)

Aphrodite please? 







If there is one you can't do, tell me. 
Just avies.
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Don't do too much effects but make it nice.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 26, 2010)

AppleChan said:


> Aphrodite please?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will do them probably tomorrow but i would suggest not posting hentai as it will get you banned. No nudity period.


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 26, 2010)

^ Ah ok. You got rid of the one for me? Thanks. Here I found one without the nudity. I didn't notice the nipple was showing. I'm sorry.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 26, 2010)

AppleChan said:


> Aphrodite please?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 27, 2010)

^ I love it Aphrodite!!!  Thank you so much! Changing my avy to one soon after this one because it's just so awesome and hot.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 27, 2010)

Im glad you liked them


----------



## Untitled (Jan 28, 2010)

I'll request from here for sure.. No offense to anyone else, but Michaels and Aphrodite's are the best. 

Even with just GIMP the amazing Michael made pimp sets still.. Best thing I made was my avatar you can see now.


----------



## Sake (Jan 28, 2010)

*GON66*


----------



## Untitled (Jan 29, 2010)

Request here! 

Michael or Aphrodite. 

Stock: 
Size: Avatar 150x150, Signature 500x364
Border: Rounded, or Dotted.
Effects: Doesn't matter as long as it looks nice.
Text: Doesn't matter either, but the casual "Untitled" being placed somewhere wouldn't hurt.

Is that it? What'd I forget.. 

Thanks anyway.


----------



## gon66 (Jan 29, 2010)

Request: Set
avaSize: 125x125


----------



## runsakurarun (Jan 29, 2010)

150 x 150 avy please
thanks and have a nice weekend


----------



## Sake (Jan 29, 2010)

*PESKY BUG*


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 30, 2010)

Untitled said:


> Request here!
> 
> Michael or Aphrodite.
> 
> ...





ronsakura1 said:


> 150 x 150 avy please
> thanks and have a nice weekend



I will do these sunday because i have to work late and will be to tired when i get home.


----------



## Chaos (Jan 30, 2010)

I would like a set please



Size: 125x125 for avy, Normal sig size for sig
Border: Do whatever you think looks best
Effects: Same
Text: "No Gods, No Masters" in the sig please, somewhere small, but not too small

Will you do it?


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 30, 2010)

requestie for Aphrodite ~
can i get a avatar set of this stock (i've requested it before in another shop but i love the stock <3)

and/or a set of one of these stocks?



or


----------



## Untitled (Jan 31, 2010)

^ God, Uchihacest, that's some nasty shit right there 

Thanks Aphrodite I'll be waiting!


----------



## Sake (Jan 31, 2010)

Untitled, the only ones allowed to comment on someone's stock are the set makers, if they have a problem with it. This is not a place to criticize people's choice of stocks.


----------



## Ephemere (Jan 31, 2010)

look who it is! my very favorite set makers 

whoever wants to, make a senior set out offfffffffff



Will rep and credit, and love much :3


----------



## Sake (Jan 31, 2010)

ok so i tried, but the stock was very lq .__. not too pleased with how it came out.


----------



## Ephemere (Jan 31, 2010)

I probably could have found a better image. But thanks! *_*


----------



## Untitled (Jan 31, 2010)

Sake said:


> Untitled, the only ones allowed to comment on someone's stock are the set makers, if they have a problem with it. This is not a place to criticize people's choice of stocks.



Yeah but then I said thanks to Aphrodite so it's not like I was spamming, and besides it's not something to get all defensive over. 

I'm not gonna go off-topic. *Stops Posting*


----------



## Damaris (Jan 31, 2010)

stock: 
request: just a transparent sig plz. effects are up to you 
for: whoever has the least amount of work~


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 31, 2010)

Untitled said:


> Request here!
> 
> Michael or Aphrodite.
> 
> ...



Ok finished one set of requests. If you dont like it i am sure michael can give it a try. The stock was kinda busy already so it was a little hard to work with and find things that fit it.

Also your not a senior member yet so i also made some 125x125 avies.


----------



## Untitled (Jan 31, 2010)

Awesome! Thanks much! 

I know I'm not senior, but it'll resize, that's why I said that.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 31, 2010)

ronsakura1 said:


> 150 x 150 avy please
> thanks and have a nice weekend



Ok i also made you 125x125 since your not yet a senior member






Untitled said:


> Awesome! Thanks much!
> 
> I know I'm not senior, but it'll resize, that's why I said that.



Its fine i did it for you lol and glad you liked it


----------



## runsakurarun (Jan 31, 2010)

thanks aphrodite


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 31, 2010)

Your welcome


----------



## Nami (Feb 1, 2010)

Request for Aphro  A trans set with effects; I want pink background and grey dots to be removed. :3


----------



## Sake (Feb 1, 2010)

i'll take tsundere's~



Untitled said:


> Yeah but then I said thanks to Aphrodite so it's not like I was spamming, and besides it's not something to get all defensive over.
> 
> I'm not gonna go off-topic. *Stops Posting*



Its not that you were spamming. It's just not the place to comment on other people's stocks, period. Just don't do it again


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 1, 2010)

almost back, sorry for being out for a while, been very busy, imma be back real soon, hope things aint that much over here


----------



## Jimin (Feb 1, 2010)

Set please. 150x150 avatar. I do want a border for the avatar. Sig is whatever you want. I don't really have anything I really want in there. I'll allow you guys to handle it.


----------



## AppleChan (Feb 1, 2010)

I was wondering (mostly if Aphro can), if anyone can do similar effects like this? 

If so, I might request something that's also like this.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 2, 2010)

Am I being ignored?


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 2, 2010)

rules

3. Give us a week to finish the request and if after a week of posting it and it still isnt done then feel free to ask about it.


It hasnt been a week yet since you requested


----------



## Chaos (Feb 2, 2010)

Oh I'm sorry. I just thought everything went on order, and people who posted after me are done already.

Once again, sorry.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 3, 2010)

im back 

imma start taking requests when I wake up 

sorry it took a while


----------



## Sake (Feb 3, 2010)

King Lloyd said:


> Set please. 150x150 avatar. I do want a border for the avatar. Sig is whatever you want. I don't really have anything I really want in there. I'll allow you guys to handle it.



that's too LQ jun :I


----------



## Helixals (Feb 3, 2010)

*Hi,can you create me avatar and sig in this model:*
Sig - 
Ava - 
*: ) Here my image :*


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 3, 2010)

fo sho, imma do it in a bit, lol

btw, that Stark set was a product of my crappy rendering 

so I just smudged it instead


----------



## runsakurarun (Feb 3, 2010)

hi thar michael 

please resize to senior limits:
thanks in advance


----------



## Vampire Princess (Feb 3, 2010)

Sig set with this pic:



I want a dotted border and words that say "My Slave".

If possible, can you change the colour of her shirt to a dark red and also make her hair a lighter pink instead of so purple-ish. Note: My favorite colors are red and black so it's preferable the set has that ideal theme...

Thanks so much and I'm willing to wait as long at it takes!

I know this isn't in the usual but if any of you have the time and are willing, can you also do a set of this: 



I want a dotted border on this one also and text that says "My love, what have I become?"

Thanks so much and if you can't do it, it's fine. Just tell me!


----------



## ~Namine (Feb 3, 2010)

Trans of this?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 4, 2010)

ronsakura1 said:


> hi thar michael : hurr
> 
> please resize to senior limits:
> thanks in advance : amuse







DarkAngelSakura said:


> Sig set with this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if no one takes this by tomorrow, imma make it



~Namine said:


> Trans of this? : hurr




*Spoiler*: __ 





in case you meant for it as sig


----------



## Helixals (Feb 4, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> fo sho, imma do it in a bit, lol
> 
> btw, that Stark set was a product of my crappy rendering
> 
> so I just smudged it instead



*Do you gonna make the sig or ava or what :?
*


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 4, 2010)

imma add a rule btw, sets should be worn for at least 3 days 



Helixals said:


> *Do you gonna make the sig or ava or what :?
> *



just made it actually


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Helixals (Feb 4, 2010)

*AWESOME THANKS *


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 5, 2010)

ChaosWeaver said:


> I would like a set please
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry it took a while but i thought someone grabbed yours. Anyway i hope you like it.



My other requests i will do tomorrow since i am off and sorry about the wait guys but ive been busy.  



AppleChan said:


> I was wondering (mostly if Aphro can), if anyone can do similar effects like this?
> 
> If so, I might request something that's also like this.


Not sure if i can without having the same texture they used.

_~housekeeping~_

sweets // Aphro - 10
Maka Albarn // Aphro - 11
King Lloyd // anyone - 11
DarkAngelSakura // anyone or Michael - 11


*if i have missed anyone, please tell me :3*​


----------



## Chaos (Feb 5, 2010)

Thank you, I love it pek


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 5, 2010)

sweets said:


> requestie for Aphrodite ~
> can i get a avatar set of this stock (i've requested it before in another shop but i love the stock <3)
> 
> and/or a set of one of these stocks?





_~housekeeping~_

Maka Albarn // Aphro - 11
King Lloyd // anyone - 11
DarkAngelSakura // anyone or Michael - 11


*if i have missed anyone, please tell me :3*​


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 5, 2010)

_~housekeeping~_

Maka Albarn // Aphro - 11
King Lloyd // :WOW - 11
DarkAngelSakura // :WOW - 11


*if i have missed anyone, please tell me :3*​


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 5, 2010)

Holy shit 
you've gotten even better since your shop with Izumi Aphro pek
damn was that worth the wait <3
thank you <3


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 5, 2010)

Im glad you like them


----------



## Tuan (Feb 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



can i get the sexy lady on the left transparent,  can you put the word "KARMA" behind her side way? making it like she is leaning back to the word?  can you pick like a hip hop/graffiti front, or a really bold font.  can i get one in yellow-ish and one in white front please 

*the girl and the word need to be trans. my site background color is #343434 if that helps :| lol.

ty in advance.


----------



## Sake (Feb 7, 2010)

i guess i'll take tuanie-sama~


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Feb 8, 2010)

Alright ML
Heres the request, I need a logo for my dance group we are called VIP. I want the VIP big and in a nice light green and then dancers under it then as our slogan I wnat All Geeked Up! and ontop the right hand side of VIP i want this pic of nerds 

If you want a diffrent coulor scheme go for it, you are the expert lol


----------



## AppleChan (Feb 8, 2010)

For Aphrodite.





Just two avies. The second one, I want it to be like a slideshow of the first panel, down to the last one.
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted.
Text for first one: Delicious.

Thanks.


----------



## Sake (Feb 8, 2010)

*TUANIE-SAMA*


----------



## Becko (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey..Is it possible to make something out of this:

If you are able to render it, please do something like 
And if you can't..Maybe something like Michael Lucky's set?Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sake (Feb 10, 2010)

maybe you should turn your sig off first  do you mind me doing your request?

_~housekeeping~_

Maka Albarn // Aphro 
King Lloyd // ??
DarkAngelSakura // ??
^Vegeta^Two^ // Michael
AppleChan // Aphrodite
Becko // ??


*if i have missed anyone, please tell me :3*​


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 10, 2010)

EDIT:


----------



## Becko (Feb 11, 2010)

Sake said:


> maybe you should turn your sig off first  do you mind me doing your request?


Nope, do it


----------



## Ephemere (Feb 12, 2010)

Kind of a difficult request 


*Spoiler*: __ 





For a sig, the bottom panel...change the text or whatever, do whatever you want with it. I dont expect a whole lot, just resizing and good quality 




Ulquiorra's face in the background with the headphones/etc.

Senior size, will rep and credit of course


----------



## Proxy (Feb 12, 2010)

I'd like a senior sized sig, with the top left end and lower right end to remain as it is but to round out the top right and lower left corner.

For an avatar, I'd like a 150 x 150 one with the same setup as the sig (top right and lower left corners rounded) but with her head and possibly the shoulder showing. I hope I'm not asking too much.

Much thanks in advance 

P.S.


----------



## Helixals (Feb 13, 2010)

*Can you create like my sig and ava,but with this picture.

Thanks.*


----------



## Sake (Feb 13, 2010)

taking resonate's~

*BECKO*



--

*RESONATE*







_~housekeeping~_

Maka Albarn // Aphro 
DarkAngelSakura // ??
^Vegeta^Two^ // Michael
AppleChan // Aphro
Resonate // Sake
Proxy // Aphro
Helixals // ??

*if i have missed anyone, please tell me :3*​


----------



## Ephemere (Feb 13, 2010)

dear god that's fucking awesome


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 13, 2010)

Feel free to go crazy with it. I want these words on it though.

THE RED DOG​


----------



## Becko (Feb 13, 2010)

Damn, it's awesome!Thanks alot, Sake 

rep.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 13, 2010)

lol, just saying thanks for all the help Sake, awesome sets you been making 

imma start making some of the requests now, sorry for being inactive


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 13, 2010)

gonna make darkangelsakura



^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Alright ML
> Heres the request, I need a logo for my dance group we are called VIP. I want the VIP big and in a nice light green and then dancers under it then as our slogan I wnat All Geeked Up! and ontop the right hand side of VIP i want this pic of nerds
> 
> If you want a diffrent coulor scheme go for it, you are the expert lol



what pic of dancers?

anyway, imma make em, just provide me some pics to work with lol, or do you want just some random dancers?


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Feb 13, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> gonna make darkangelsakura
> 
> 
> 
> ...



forget the dancers


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 14, 2010)

Maka Albarn said:


> Request for Aphro. A trans set with effects; I want pink background and grey dots to be removed.



Sorry it took so long. Just busy and hope you like it.


*Spoiler*: _sigs_ 









I will do my other requests tomorrow hopefully 

_~housekeeping~_

^Vegeta^Two^ // Michael
AppleChan // Aphro
Proxy // Aphro
Helixals // ??
*if i have missed anyone, please tell me :3*​


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 14, 2010)

ok ^Vegeta^Two^

how about the pic of nerds?


*Spoiler*: _DarkAngelSakura_ 









imma work on the other one next


----------



## Sake (Feb 14, 2010)

@aphro: -cough- i already did resonate's request 



Michael Lucky said:


> lol, just saying thanks for all the help Sake, awesome sets you been making



what kind of worker would i be if i didn't help you guys out?  also thanks <3


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 14, 2010)

Ok i fixed it


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Feb 14, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> ok ^Vegeta^Two^
> 
> how about the pic of nerds?
> 
> ...



neards are the glasses


----------



## master9738 (Feb 14, 2010)

May I have a set please. 
Avy - 150x150
Rounded or Dotted Border, doesn't matter to me.
Text: Legend.
Just make it look good, eh?


----------



## Nimander (Feb 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 











I'd like a set made out of the stock above.  I really have no preference as to which is the sig and which is the avy, but if possible (and not against the rules) I'd like a couple of sets to choose from.  To soothe the request, I will rep the maker for every set made.  Also, I'd like for at least one of the sets to be saturated as well, just to see what it looks like.  

Avy size: senior
Border: dotted
Shape: either square or rounded; whichever one the maker thinks looks better

Sig size: senior
Border: either dotted or solid; whichever looks better
Shape: preferably rectangular, but once again, which ever looks best

I'm not skilled in set making at the least, so I leave most choices for composition to the set maker.  Basically, have fun with it, and thanks for taking the time to do it, whoever picks it up.


----------



## Sake (Feb 15, 2010)

^ ooh I like the stock, I'll do it~


----------



## Nimander (Feb 15, 2010)

Sake said:


> ^ ooh I like the stock, I'll do it~



Thanks.:WOW

I found another stock pic that I like as well, if you want to consider it as well.


----------



## Sake (Feb 15, 2010)

turn your sig off and post it :3


----------



## Nimander (Feb 15, 2010)

I added it to the original post.


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 15, 2010)

AppleChan said:


> For Aphrodite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



here ya go and hope you like it





master9738 said:


> May I have a set please.
> Avy - 150x150
> Rounded or Dotted Border, doesn't matter to me.
> Text: Legend.
> Just make it look good, eh?


im not sure about doing your request. You post requests a lot in all the shops and i haven't seen you wear any of them. So your request is on hold unless someone just wants to do it. 

^Vegeta^Two^ // Michael
Proxy // Aphro
Helixals // ??
Nimander // Sake
*if i have missed anyone, please tell me :3*​


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 16, 2010)

Proxy said:


> I'd like a senior sized sig, with the top left end and lower right end to remain as it is but to round out the top right and lower left corner.
> 
> For an avatar, I'd like a 150 x 150 one with the same setup as the sig (top right and lower left corners rounded) but with her head and possibly the shoulder showing. I hope I'm not asking too much.
> 
> Much thanks in advance



Ok im done and hope you like it



^Vegeta^Two^ // Michael
Helixals // ??
Nimander // Sake
*if i have missed anyone, please tell me :3*​


----------



## Sake (Feb 16, 2010)

*NIMANDER*
was i supposed to do all of them? if so, just say so and i'll do them tomorrow :]


----------



## Nimander (Feb 16, 2010)

Sake said:


> *NIMANDER*
> was i supposed to do all of them? if so, just say so and i'll do them tomorrow :]
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



If you would do all of them, that would be appreciated.  But damn if it doesn't look awesome so far.

First reps are underway.


----------



## Rakiyo (Feb 16, 2010)

Requesting Senior size set of this 

Avy and Sig Senior Size

Avatar of "Ash"
Sig Whole thing

Border: Dotted

*Spoiler*: __ 









Add any graphics you feel would enhance the picture.


rep and cred will follow


----------



## Chaos (Feb 16, 2010)

Requesting Junior Set



Do whatever you like with it, full artistic freedom.

Will rep and cred ^^


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 16, 2010)

Rakiyo said:


> Requesting Senior size set of this
> 
> Avy and Sig Senior Size
> 
> ...



Hope you like it


----------



## Sake (Feb 17, 2010)

*NIMANDER (CONTINUED)*


----------



## Nimander (Feb 17, 2010)

Ho.  Ly.  Shit.

That looks nice awesome.

Yeah.  You're definitely getting multiple reps for this job.  This was, dare I say it, the best set I've gotten on NF since I've been here.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 17, 2010)

150x200 of the panel of him kicking(same as my avatar)
Sig of bottom panel
Dotted and partially rounded
Text on the sig saying Atlantic Storm please
Sake please.


----------



## ~Namine (Feb 17, 2010)

Can I get A siggy Of this? 
i dont like the red backround could you change it as well.


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 17, 2010)

Not sure if you didn't see this the first time I posted it, but I would like a set of this with the words: THE RED DOG, on it.

Aphrodite, you can do it. ​


----------



## Sake (Feb 18, 2010)

Nimander said:


> Ho.  Ly.  Shit.
> 
> That looks nice awesome.
> 
> Yeah.  You're definitely getting multiple reps for this job.  This was, dare I say it, the best set I've gotten on NF since I've been here.



oh you  glad you like it~



Atlantic Storm said:


> 150x200 of the panel of him kicking(same as my avatar)
> Sig of bottom panel
> Dotted and partially rounded
> Text on the sig saying Atlantic Storm please
> Sake please.



mkay~


----------



## Nawheetos (Feb 18, 2010)

Can I get a set please? 


*Spoiler*: _Stocks_ 






Junior size, use either or both... rest is up to you.  You could stick my name on it someowhere, but not if it looks silly.


----------



## Sake (Feb 18, 2010)

*ATLANTIC STORM*
i can't do rounded/dotted together, sorry :]


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow, that's amazing Sake

But if it's not too trouble, could you do the avatar again with the same background as the Panel and also make the colours seem more vibrant please...


----------



## Sake (Feb 19, 2010)

guys... i would really appreciate it if you were a bit more _specific_ when requesting  sure i can fix it, but don't you think you should mention things like that? it would save time and effort :]

edit~



this ok?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 19, 2010)

Yeah, it's awesome. 

Sorry about the confusion Sake.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 19, 2010)

im really so sorry for all the delays, imma work on it in a bit, I didnt mean for it to last this long, just really really busy 

imma work on it in a bit


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 20, 2010)

transparent sig with cool effect please with itsmylife on it 

also avi zoom in on  sakura with a  cool effect transparent


*stock*



THANKS


----------



## Sake (Feb 20, 2010)

Nawheetos said:


> Can I get a set please?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Stocks_
> ...



well I'll do this 

EDIT:

*NAWHEETOS*


----------



## Nawheetos (Feb 20, 2010)

Whaaa thank you!!  It looks so pretty


----------



## Ephemere (Feb 20, 2010)

hey Sake



appreciate much, will rep, credit, fuck, love, serve


----------



## Sake (Feb 21, 2010)

*~sigs off~* 

'sup resonate 



not much i could do this time


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Feb 21, 2010)

What about mine?


----------



## Sake (Feb 21, 2010)

wasn't michael doing yours? just be a bit patient since he seems to be a bit busy :]


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 21, 2010)

uhh ask for an request  before the other guy too 

did u forget me (i seem to be ignored alot)


----------



## Ephemere (Feb 21, 2010)

Sake said:


> *~sigs off~*
> 
> 'sup resonate
> 
> ...



no it's great 

haha silly me, i always forget to disable my sig. I'll put up this new avi when my name change comes through :3


----------



## Sake (Feb 21, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> uhh ask for an request  before the other guy too
> 
> did u forget me (i seem to be ignored alot)



no i just didn't take yours, i don't do everyone's 

plus it hasn't even been 2 days since you requested, people do have lives you know


----------



## Sen (Feb 22, 2010)

Question for possible request - Would you be willing to make an FC banner? :33


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 23, 2010)

*ATTN:

ok, so something came up (like a company), and im seriously considering quitting the shop, im really very sorry for the inconveniences that this will place on everyone, but it seems I really dont have any allowance on tending to requests alloted to me (I so wanna finish vegeta two's request cuz I have this awesome view on how its gonna look like, I hate leaving people dry like this, plus I hate not being able to comply to scheds *sigh*)

anyway, these are all just some heads up for you guys, just in case, i'm still gonna try to work some, but it might really take a while

In the event that I did quit the shop, ownereship would be given to Aphrodite since we both thought this up, and if she's not feeling it, i'd pass it to Sake due to awesome work and dedication. if its ok to you 

anyway, thats it for now, im really sorry for the delays and stuff *


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 23, 2010)

POST 300 GET!!!!!!! :WOW


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Feb 23, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> *ATTN:
> 
> ok, so something came up (like a company), and im seriously considering quitting the shop, im really very sorry for the inconveniences that this will place on everyone, but it seems I really dont have any allowance on tending to requests alloted to me (I so wanna finish vegeta two's request cuz I have this awesome view on how its gonna look like, I hate leaving people dry like this, plus I hate not being able to comply to scheds *sigh*)
> 
> ...




Alright its cool
cant wait to see it


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 23, 2010)

ChaosWeaver said:


> Requesting Junior Set
> 
> 
> 
> ...



here ya go and hope you like




~Namine said:


> Can I get A siggy Of this?
> i dont like the red backround could you change it as well.


Need a better stock. Dont work with bad stocks anymore and i would prefer a stock thats not already made into a sig. So i will do this when a better stock is posted.


Bluebeard said:


> Not sure if you didn't see this the first time I posted it, but I would like a set of this with the words: THE RED DOG, on it.
> 
> Aphrodite, you can do it.​


Here ya go and hope you like it.


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 23, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> transparent sig with cool effect please with itsmylife on it
> 
> also avi zoom in on  sakura with a  cool effect transparent
> 
> ...


Here ya go and hope you like it




Sen said:


> Question for possible request - Would you be willing to make an FC banner? :33


Of course  


Michael Lucky said:


> *ATTN:
> 
> ok, so something came up (like a company), and im seriously considering quitting the shop, im really very sorry for the inconveniences that this will place on everyone, but it seems I really dont have any allowance on tending to requests alloted to me (I so wanna finish vegeta two's request cuz I have this awesome view on how its gonna look like, I hate leaving people dry like this, plus I hate not being able to comply to scheds *sigh*)
> 
> ...


i will try to keep it going but with a few changes to the op and i might get rid of some workers who havent really worked. You know how that gets to me and maybe some other stuff. I will do my best to keep it going  pek


----------



## Chaos (Feb 24, 2010)

Aphrodite said:


> here ya go and hope you like
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks pek

I love it


----------



## Sen (Feb 24, 2010)

Aphrodite said:


> Of course



Awesome 

Stock     

You can pick whichever you want to use and if you need more options, just tell me.

Size: Up to you, nothing too big but it will be at the top of the FC page so something still noticeable and such.

Text: The Lily FC

Thanks


----------



## migukuni (Feb 24, 2010)

can this be set please? sig and avy and the original size?
the avy is the guy in the center (not the long haired white hair), one of the whitened faces... if you know who ryohei is, that's the guy i want in the avy... thnx 

you can do whatever you want...
txt is Vongola Famiglia

thnx ^^


----------



## AppleChan (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks Aphrodite, and sorry for not picking it up for a week. My computer had problems and it got fixed last night so I'm very sorry. :sweat


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 24, 2010)

ChaosWeaver said:


> Thanks pek
> 
> I love it



Glad you liked it  



Sen said:


> Awesome
> 
> Stock
> 
> ...





migukuni said:


> can this be set please? sig and avy and the original size?
> the avy is the guy in the center (not the long haired white hair), one of the whitened faces... if you know who ryohei is, that's the guy i want in the avy... thnx
> 
> you can do whatever you want...
> ...



Will try to work on both of these probably saturday since i am off then. Maybe tonight but more and likely not till the weekend.

Also i have no idea who ryohei is since i dont watch this but i will figure something out even if i have to make an avie out of them all.  



AppleChan said:


> Thanks Aphrodite, and sorry for not picking it up for a week. My computer had problems and it got fixed last night so I'm very sorry. :sweat



Its fine glad you liked it.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Feb 24, 2010)

I wish I could wait but could someone else take my remaining request in place of Micheal?

This:

Set-



I want a dotted border and text that says, "My love, what I have I become?" I would like effects but they have to be either red or black, to go with the original image.

Thanks!


----------



## Sen (Feb 25, 2010)

Aphrodite said:


> Will try to work on both of these probably saturday since i am off then. Maybe tonight but more and likely not till the weekend.
> 
> Also i have no idea who ryohei is since i dont watch this but i will figure something out even if i have to make an avie out of them all.



Take as long as you need and just VM please when it's done in case I'm not paying attention 

Also I'm pretty sure that  is Ryohei (it's from Katekyo Hitman Reborn).


----------



## migukuni (Feb 25, 2010)

Sen you really encircled it XD

I couldn't do it, I thought it was blasphemy, but yeah he's ryohei

thnx aphrodite


----------



## Sake (Feb 25, 2010)

DarkAngelSakura said:


> I wish I could wait but could someone else take my remaining request in place of Micheal?
> 
> This:
> 
> ...



i'll do this :]


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Feb 27, 2010)

When will you be done
cuz my Manager would like to know?


----------



## Ephemere (Feb 27, 2010)

^Vegeta^Two^, OP says to give them a week and then ask. People in here dont get paid to do this, or are really even obligated to sit in the thread and wait for any reason other than that they're nice. Give it a minute


-------------
oh hello there darlings.



just a nice senior avi , is all. 

I like you guys. i like


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 27, 2010)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> When will you be done
> cuz my Manager would like to know?



Michael is far to busy to be worried about your request right now. He gave up the shop because he is to busy. Unless your manager is paying him to make this then he has no business wondering when anything is going to get done. So you might want to take your request else where because im not going to have Michael being bugged about this.

Also new rule due to this request...

Requests in this shop is for avies , sigs and sets only. No other types of requests allowed. ​
also i will work on the other requests later.


----------



## Sake (Feb 27, 2010)

@ephemere- i won't do it this time, i've done all of your sets  you're probably sick and tired of me xD

*DARKANGELSAKURA*
my ps wouldn't let me add text... i don't know why. sorry ;A; maybe you could add it, aphro?


----------



## Ephemere (Feb 27, 2010)

am i going to have to personally request you


----------



## CaloricMoon (Feb 28, 2010)

uhh...im not really on too terribly often but i wont mind lending a hand if it is in need 
im always up for helping mikey and aphro


----------



## Sake (Feb 28, 2010)

Ephemere said:


> am i going to have to personally request you



i guess i'll do it then.


----------



## Ephemere (Feb 28, 2010)

you don't gotta if you don't wanna


----------



## Sake (Feb 28, 2010)

the stock is quite easy to work with, it's not that  i just thought you'd want someone else to do it for a change


----------



## Ephemere (Feb 28, 2010)

why i never 

ok i'm done posting without reason now


----------



## Aggressor (Mar 1, 2010)

*Request for Sake*

This please, Sake do whatever you please.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 1, 2010)

request Aphrodite or sake   


trans set with itsmylife on the sig cool effect

and avatar thin red border focus on sakura up close also cool effect

*stock*


thank u will rep


----------



## Sake (Mar 2, 2010)

Ephemere said:


> why i never
> 
> ok i'm done posting without reason now



hope it's not too shitty <3





Aggressor said:


> *Request for Sake*
> 
> This please, Sake do whatever you please.



i'm really not sure if i can work with that :I don't we have a rule about lq stocks? anyway, i'll try~


----------



## Helixals (Mar 2, 2010)

HIIII.can someone make me like this sig -

and ava

but with this :

/ Can you make the sig with the size ot this


----------



## Sake (Mar 2, 2010)

^ sig off, and the size you're asking for is over the size limits . ω.


----------



## Sake (Mar 4, 2010)

*AGGRESSOR (NEW STOCK)*
let's hope that tinypic won't fuck up again lol


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 4, 2010)

Sen said:


> Awesome
> 
> Stock
> 
> ...



hope you like it.. sorry its taking a while but really busy


----------



## Sen (Mar 4, 2010)

I love it, thank you pek


----------



## migukuni (Mar 4, 2010)

So does that mean mine is next aphro? pek


----------



## Sake (Mar 5, 2010)

i was bored, so i did itsmylife's request too~


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 5, 2010)

wow thanks 


 hmm sorry that your board 


repp now


----------



## Helixals (Mar 7, 2010)

*Can you just render me this picture.
*


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 7, 2010)

migukuni said:


> can this be set please? sig and avy and the original size?
> the avy is the guy in the center (not the long haired white hair), one of the whitened faces... if you know who ryohei is, that's the guy i want in the avy... thnx
> 
> you can do whatever you want...
> ...



Sorry it took so long and hope you like it


----------



## migukuni (Mar 7, 2010)

its very nice aphro! thank you so much


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 7, 2010)

Helixals said:


> *Can you just render me this picture.
> *



This was the best i could do.

resized version


regular




migukuni said:


> its very nice aphro! thank you so much



Your welcome and i didnt realize i made your avies to big so i resized them


----------



## Ephemere (Mar 9, 2010)

cool senior avi maybe sort of kinda yes


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 9, 2010)

Requesting again because omg, my last set was *_____*

Stock: 


Any one is fine.

Text: Can I have one ava with Sweets on it, then another blank? 150x150. Doesn't matter what borders.


----------



## Sake (Mar 9, 2010)

^ i'll do it if you don't mind :3


----------



## Sake (Mar 10, 2010)

^ just letting you know that you need to rehost it :3

edit: arghhhh i'll also do ephemere's ;A; is that claymore?


----------



## Sake (Mar 12, 2010)

*EPHEMERE*
i made it anyway :I if it isn't claymore, tell me an i'll remake it. -likes adding text-


----------



## Sake (Mar 14, 2010)

*SWEETS*
sorry for taking so long ;A; tell me if you also want an avatar of sasuke~


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 14, 2010)

yes i do wanna ava of sasuke plz \i love it thx <3


----------



## Aggressor (Mar 15, 2010)

Sake said:


> *AGGRESSOR (NEW STOCK)*
> let's hope that tinypic won't fuck up again lol



I didn't receive a messege sorry I'm so late to pick up, taking!


----------



## Tuan (Mar 15, 2010)

sexy sig please 
size: the bigger the better
border: can i get a couple of different ones?


----------



## Sake (Mar 15, 2010)

sweets said:


> yes i do wanna ava of sasuke plz \i love it thx <3


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 15, 2010)

Tuanie-sama said:


> sexy sig please
> size: the bigger the better
> border: can i get a couple of different ones?



Hope this is ok


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 15, 2010)

sig just make it cool with itsmylife on it make a rounded one and an square one please or a verity...just make it cool.. 

*stock*


----------



## Tuan (Mar 15, 2010)

Aphrodite said:


> Hope this is ok




HotttttTTTT


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 15, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> sig just make it cool with itsmylife on it make a rounded one and an square one please or a verity...just make it cool..
> 
> *stock*



Hope you like them






Tuanie-sama said:


> HotttttTTTT



Im guessing you liked it and your welcome


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 15, 2010)

omg i like all of them izaya 

my god im soo obsessed with this show 

thanks so much


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 15, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> omg i like all of them izaya
> 
> my god im soo obsessed with this show
> 
> thanks so much



You are very much welcome


----------



## Damaris (Mar 16, 2010)

senior set please
just make it awesome!


----------



## Nami (Mar 16, 2010)

Set request for Aphrodite pek


----------



## Sake (Mar 16, 2010)

Damaris said:


> senior set please
> just make it awesome!



i'll do this :]


----------



## Bleach (Mar 16, 2010)

Yay Aphro is back 

Sig please 

Image: 
Size: Not too large but not too small xD
Text: Wd0

:33 thanks!


----------



## Pyro (Mar 17, 2010)

Could I get a set with this stock?



And if you could put Pyro somewhere on the sig that would be great. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 18, 2010)

Maka Albarn said:


> Set request for Aphrodite pek



Here ya go and hope you like it. The stock wasnt the best and was kinda hard to work with.


----------



## Nami (Mar 18, 2010)

Thank you sooooo much. pek Sorry about the stock  When it isn't good please let me know so I can change it.


----------



## Kairi (Mar 18, 2010)

Set 
Any pretty effects you want.
You guys know I aren't that picky.
May I have one with text that says Nonsense, and one with out?
Borders don't matter.

Hope you have fun with the stock, tyyy


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 18, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Yay Aphro is back
> 
> Sig please
> 
> ...



Here ya go and hope you like it  






Maka Albarn said:


> Thank you sooooo much. pek Sorry about the stock  When it isn't good please let me know so I can change it.



Its fine if possible i will try my best to work with it


----------



## Daron (Mar 19, 2010)

I like your unique work, Mystik. ;l



Avatar plz. ;l
Senior Member size. Make it nifty, no real specifics besides don't mess up the curse seal; but do what you want with it to make it interesting; Thank you. :K

Sig:


----------



## Sake (Mar 19, 2010)

Kairi said:


> Set
> Any pretty effects you want.
> You guys know I aren't that picky.
> May I have one with text that says Nonsense, and one with out?
> ...



i'll do it for you keishacakes


----------



## Bleach (Mar 19, 2010)

Aphrodite said:


> Here ya go and hope you like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Words cannot describe the awesomeness that I am seeing 

Thanks!! I gotta w8 24 hrs for rep D:


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 19, 2010)

Aphrodite avatars please

one 125x125 and one 150x150

effects 
make a bunch so i can choose 

*stock*


utau focus on her..

thanks


will rep and cred


----------



## Sake (Mar 19, 2010)

*DAMARIS*


----------



## Pyro (Mar 19, 2010)

I think mine got skipped....


----------



## Damaris (Mar 19, 2010)

Sake said:


> *DAMARIS*



thank you, looks great. 

repped, will credit.


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 19, 2010)

Pyro said:


> I think mine got skipped....



I havent even made it to yours so how can you even get skipped. Also reread rule number 3

*rules
3. Give us a week to finish the request and if after a week of posting it and it still isnt done then feel free to ask about it.*

Its only been 3 days and we do have lives.  


Also to everyone i will try and do requests tonight and if not i will do them over the weekend. Been working a lot so yeah.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 20, 2010)

Thats ok i understand i have a job too  

take as much time as u need Aphrodite ^^


----------



## Pyro (Mar 20, 2010)

Aphrodite said:


> I havent even made it to yours so how can you even get skipped. Also reread rule number 3
> 
> *rules
> 3. Give us a week to finish the request and if after a week of posting it and it still isnt done then feel free to ask about it.*
> ...



I understand. I was mainly joking, I understand how that could be missed since I typed it however. Anyway, thank you for taking my request. I really do appreciate it.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 20, 2010)

Set please 

Thanks by now ~


----------



## Sake (Mar 20, 2010)

FirstMoon said:


> Set please
> 
> Thanks by now ~



...i'll do this too.  do you want me to focus on someone, or all of them in one sig?


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 20, 2010)

Kakashi,Naruto and Sasuke,if it's possible don't include Sakura :33


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 21, 2010)

Pyro said:


> Could I get a set with this stock?
> 
> 
> 
> And if you could put Pyro somewhere on the sig that would be great. Thanks in advance.



finally finished and sorry for the wait







up next ....

Kairi - Sake - 18
Daron - Aphro - 18
itsmylife - Aphro - 19
FirstMoon - Sake - 19


----------



## Pyro (Mar 21, 2010)

No problem. Thank you so much!  It looks really good. +reps


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 21, 2010)

Daron said:


> I like your unique work, Mystik. ;l
> 
> 
> 
> ...



done wif yours Daron and hope you like






Pyro said:


> No problem. Thank you so much!  It looks really good. +reps



Glad you liked it  

up next ....

Kairi - Sake - 18
itsmylife - Aphro - 19
FirstMoon - Sake - 19


----------



## Tuan (Mar 21, 2010)

another sexy set please 
size : bigger the better
other: try to keep the red sneakers in the sig if possible ty.


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 21, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> Aphrodite avatars please
> 
> one 125x125 and one 150x150
> 
> ...



Ok im done with yours. The image wasnt easy to work with at all. Now that i relook at the stock they both look like females.. crap hope i picked the right one  



up next ....

Kairi - Sake - 18
FirstMoon - Sake - 19
Tuanie-sama - Aphro - 19


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 21, 2010)

damn amazing job Aphrodite thanks


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 22, 2010)

Could I get a set from this stock  
Preferably with the avatar focusing on the blue haired guy and the Houndoom next to him. I'm leaving it up to your artistic expression as far as effects and stuff go. Thanks a ton in advance!


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 22, 2010)

Tuanie-sama said:


> another sexy set please
> size : bigger the better
> other: try to keep the red sneakers in the sig if possible ty.



Here you go and hope you like it






itsmylife said:


> damn amazing job Aphrodite thanks



Glad you liked them

Done with requests for tonight and will do more later.

Up next....

Kairi - Sake - 18
FirstMoon - Sake - 19
Gentleman - 19


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 22, 2010)

Request for set

*Avatar*

Stock-


Size-150x150
Border-Thin and black

No effects, I would like the words removed from the picture.


*Signature*

Stock-


Size-Max signature size

I would like a thin black border around the picture behind her, while transparent around her and the shadow.

No effects.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Aggressor (Mar 22, 2010)

*Request for the awesome Sake*

Senior now, stocks good. Make him bad ass.


----------



## AreoSamurai21 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Can i get a set with this  please

The Avatar focus on Naruto with round borders...

And put some pink hearts in it and and  sky blue color please

Or you can suprise me .. *


----------



## krome (Mar 22, 2010)

and  please.


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 23, 2010)

Gentleman said:


> Could I get a set from this stock
> Preferably with the avatar focusing on the blue haired guy and the Houndoom next to him. I'm leaving it up to your artistic expression as far as effects and stuff go. Thanks a ton in advance!








Sephiroth said:


> Request for set
> 
> *Avatar*
> 
> ...







up next ....

Kairi - Sake - 18
FirstMoon - Sake - 19
Aggressor - Sake - 20
AreoSamurai21 - 20
krome - 20

also krome your avie link isnt working.


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks a ton it looks awesome pek


----------



## Sake (Mar 23, 2010)

*KAIRI*
finally done~ sorry for being a failure and not being able to do something better with it v_v


----------



## Tyranisoar (Mar 23, 2010)

Request for an Ava

*Stock:*



Ava Size: 125x125, Just Captain America's head.



Make it look nice pls.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Kairi (Mar 23, 2010)

what yous talkin bout ! it looks great tiffubean ! U:<

i'm still your skills soon, just you wait


----------



## krome (Mar 23, 2010)

@ aphrodite - Sorry  here's a .


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 24, 2010)

AreoSamurai21 said:


> *Can i get a set with this  please
> 
> The Avatar focus on Naruto with round borders...
> 
> ...



Hope this is ok


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 24, 2010)

Tyranisoar said:


> Request for an Ava
> 
> *Stock:*
> 
> ...



Went ahead and did yours since you just wanted an avie




I will do more tomorrow. I have an early work schedule so i wasn't able to get a lot done. 

Up next....
FirstMoon - Sake - 19
Aggressor - Sake - 20
krome - 20


----------



## Tyranisoar (Mar 25, 2010)

Aphrodite said:


> Went ahead and did yours since you just wanted an avie
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Love it! pek


----------



## AreoSamurai21 (Mar 25, 2010)

Aphrodite said:


> Hope this is ok


*
Thank You very much  ..It's Amazing*


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 25, 2010)

Tyranisoar said:


> Love it! pek





AreoSamurai21 said:


> *
> Thank You very much  ..It's Amazing*



Glad you guys liked it and Krome i will do yours a little later today because right now im going to go take a nap


----------



## Mikecia (Mar 25, 2010)

Junoir set please I have no specifc design in mind so whatever you do is fine. I would only like to have my name on the avatar.


----------



## krome (Mar 25, 2010)

Aphrodite said:


> Glad you guys liked it and Krome i will do yours a little later today because right now im going to go take a nap



How exciting.


----------



## Sake (Mar 25, 2010)

*FirstMoon*, sorry for taking so long; I'll finish yours tomorrow I promise ;A;


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 25, 2010)

krome said:


> and  please.





krome said:


> @ aphrodite - Sorry  here's a .


----------



## krome (Mar 25, 2010)

I love it! Thank you.


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 25, 2010)

Your welcome and glad you liked it. 

Mikecia i will work on yours later. 

Up next...
FirstMoon - Sake - 19
Aggressor - Sake - 20
Mikecia - Aphro - 20


----------



## Jze0 (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey Aphrodite, I see you moved your shop.

Two small banner requests


Size for both: 400x120
Border: whatever looks best
Text for first image: The Blue and Green Moon Princesses
Text for second image: Twilight Moon

Please be creative and suprise me.


----------



## -Shen- (Mar 26, 2010)

Senior Size Please.
Border: Whatever which suits the set
Text for Ava: Revolutionary
Text for sig: Way Of The Hyuuga


----------



## Maris (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey guys 
Set out of  plz >:3

Senior ava. Oh and sig size: 400 px height. And preferably round or semi-rounded borders.

Aside from that, go crazy. You can do whatever you want with the effects, just make it pretty :3

Please and thanks in advance


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 26, 2010)

Aphrodite sama set please...


take your time K 

transparent sig take out sasuke and kakashi please...one with a border one without..on it have itsmylife and "our love style" make it big please.. make it bright please but not too bright 

avatar one 150x150 and one 125x125 focus on sakura...with background

cute effects, colorization, work your magic thanks...pek

thanks 

*stock*


----------



## Sake (Mar 26, 2010)

*FIRSTMOON*


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 26, 2010)

Sake said:


> *FIRSTMOON*



This...is...I...can't....


*Spoiler*: __ 



YOU'RE AWESOME pek





Thank you thank thank you so much thank you so so much


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 27, 2010)

Mikecia said:


> Junoir set please I have no specifc design in mind so whatever you do is fine. I would only like to have my name on the avatar.



Ok i didnt do a lot because the pic already looked good as is so i added a few effects and basically did colorization on it.




up next....
Aggressor - Sake - 20
Jze0 - Aphro - 21
VampireKnights - anyone - 21
Maris - anyone - 21
itsmylife - Aphro - 21


----------



## Mikecia (Mar 27, 2010)

thank you so much! It looks wonderful!


----------



## Sake (Mar 27, 2010)

FirstMoon said:


> This...is...I...can't....
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



you're welcome, sowwy for being so late ; u;


----------



## Meral-chan (Mar 27, 2010)

Um.. I've never requested a sig/set in general before..



But I was told this is the place to ask. *is nervous* Umm..If it's not too much trouble, I would really love for you to make an avatar and sig for me using this:



Or this would be fine, too:



Whichever one is.. easier? D= Um. I'd really, really appreciate it either way. <33


----------



## Cyana♥ (Mar 27, 2010)

*I would like a sig with this one please

If you could make it transparent and add a little effects. .
I would also like my name with a heart at the beginning of it.
Thanks pek  *

*Editing the request cause of the link no working.

Spoiler:  




Just transparency and a little effects.
I Only want a sig with the girl sitting in the chair. If you can do that.

Thanks again pek


*


----------



## Sake (Mar 28, 2010)

Aphro, I'll do Maris and ephemeral july's requests :3

*AGGRESSOR*


----------



## Proxy (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm back 

I'd like a senior sized signature, with a rounded border and dark outer border. No special effects please but if the picture could be enhanced, it would be much appreciated. Can the writing at the edge of the image be removed as well?

Also, I'd like an avatar that's rounded as well with the same type of border as the sig, senior-sized as well.

Please and thank you to who takes my request.


----------



## Sake (Mar 29, 2010)

*MARIS*


----------



## ღMomoღ (Mar 29, 2010)

Ummm hello^^set from this picture please 

text:I will never let you go 
and big text:Natsu-Eternale 
^^


----------



## Bleach (Mar 29, 2010)

You did so good last time that I come back for more 

A set please!

Stock:

Senior size also :3

Thanks!


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 30, 2010)

Jze0 said:


> Hey Aphrodite, I see you moved your shop.
> 
> Two small banner requests
> 
> ...



Here ya go and hope you like it


Ok guys i will try and do more requests tomorrow. I have just been really busy so please be patient and thank you  

Up next:
VampireKnights - anyone - 21
itsmylife - Aphro - 21
ephemeral july - Sake - 21
CyanaHeart - anyone - 21
Proxy - anyone - 21
eternalrequiem - anyone -  21
Bleach - Aphro - 21


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 31, 2010)

Request for Aphrodite ~



or:

Size: 150x150, senior sized.
Text (ava): "Milkshake".


----------



## Sake (Mar 31, 2010)

*EPHEMERAL JULY*


----------



## Meral-chan (Mar 31, 2010)

Ooooh, my gosh, this set is incredibly stunning. <333; The colors are mesmerizing, srsly. I didn't even ask for you to add any special effects o-or my name, but you went the extra mile and did anways! It turned out absolutely beautiful, too. ;;♥♥ Thank you very, very much!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 31, 2010)

I actually have three things need be done, one Ava and two sigs.

1st sig - 

Stock

Please use Kankuro in the first panel, don't mind about Gaara's hand it doesn't bug me if it's in it.

Size: Senior member size.

Colors: Nothing special just make it dark.


Sig 2 -

Stock: 


For this sig use the panels where Temari preps and then unleashes her attack, preferably if you put them in order that'd be awesome.

Size: Senior member

Colors: Just make it dark.


Ava - 

Stock:

Use Temari in the second panel.

Size & Color: Same as sig.



I'll Make sure to rep twice for this.


----------



## Sake (Mar 31, 2010)

*PROXY*
is this what you wanted? D:


----------



## Proxy (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey, Sake, thanks. The set is cool, but I was wondering if it were possible to get an avatar like the ones you made but with her upper half?

If not, then no worries. It's great


----------



## Sake (Mar 31, 2010)

like this?


----------



## Proxy (Mar 31, 2010)

That's it. And quick too. Thanks alot.


----------



## Sake (Mar 31, 2010)

you're welcome, please hide your sig :3


----------



## Proxy (Mar 31, 2010)

Sorry about that. Thanks again.


----------



## Cyana♥ (Mar 31, 2010)

CyanaHeart said:


> *I would like a sig with this one please
> 
> If you could make it transparent and add a little effects. .
> I would also like my name with a heart at the beginning of it.
> Thanks pek  *



*Editing the request cause of the link not working.



Just transparency and a little effects.
I Only want a sig with the girl sitting in the chair. If you can do that.

Thanks again pek*


----------



## Becko (Mar 31, 2010)

Can something be taken out from this (set)?I leave all the effects by the worker's desires.The only thing i think about is leaving it black and white?Thx in advance 

/edit: If you don't like the stock you can use this:


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 31, 2010)

^sig off please


----------



## Rosie (Mar 31, 2010)

Set request:

-Type: Set (Avie focused on Sasuke)

-Senior Sized
-Dotted Borders
-Light effects

Please and thank you


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 1, 2010)

VampireKnights said:


> Senior Size Please.
> Border: Whatever which suits the set
> Text for Ava: Revolutionary
> Text for sig: Way Of The Hyuuga



Ok done with yours and hope you like it


Also Muse has joined us as a worker and welcome to the team  


Up next:
itsmylife - Aphro - 21
CyanaHeart - anyone -  22 
eternalrequiem - anyone - 21
Bleach - Aphro - 21
sweets - Aphro - 21
Cabbage Cabrera - anyone - 22
Becko - anyone - 22
Rose Red Belle - anyone - 22


----------



## Muse (Apr 1, 2010)

Rose Red Belle said:


> Set request:
> 
> -Type: Set (Avie focused on Sasuke)
> 
> ...



hope this is what you wanted<3






sorry about going out of order aphro, i'll stick to the list from now on :x


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 1, 2010)

lol its fine and that looks nice btw


----------



## Jze0 (Apr 1, 2010)

Aphrodite said:


> Here ya go and hope you like it


Awesome, thank you very much Aphrodite... but can I ask for one single change? On the second sig can you remove the black border from the left and right sides and leave it alone like the first one.


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 1, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> Aphrodite sama set please...
> 
> 
> take your time K
> ...


Here ya go and hope you like it







Jze0 said:


> Awesome, thank you very much Aphrodite... but can I ask for one single change? On the second sig can you remove the black border from the left and right sides and leave it alone like the first one.



Here ya go


Up next:
CyanaHeart - anyone -  22 
eternalrequiem - anyone - 21
Bleach - Aphro - 21
sweets - Aphro - 21
Cabbage Cabrera - anyone - 22
Becko - anyone - 22


----------



## Sake (Apr 1, 2010)

welcome muse!  also, i'll do becko's~


----------



## Damaris (Apr 1, 2010)

for aphro
senior sig
work your magic


----------



## Rosie (Apr 1, 2010)

Muse said:


> hope this is what you wanted<3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So fast!

Normally, this would be really good for me but I actually can't wear this set yet. I didn't think it would be done for at least a few days since there were a lot of people before me. I put in a request for senior membership about 3 days ago and I'm still waiting. I thought by the time this was done, I would be able to wear it.

Now....I feel really bad....and stupid  I'll wear it as soon as I'm approved or if you could possibly resize the avie....?

Sorry 

Oh and it looks beautiful by the way. Thanks.


----------



## -Shen- (Apr 1, 2010)

Aphrodite said:


> Ok done with yours and hope you like it
> 
> 
> Also Muse has joined us as a worker and welcome to the team
> ...



Its awesome. But can I ask you to make a change Aphro ? Could you change the text in the avi to Anbu ? Thx and sorry for the extra edit


----------



## Muse (Apr 1, 2010)

Rose Red Belle said:


> So fast!
> 
> Normally, this would be really good for me but I actually can't wear this set yet. I didn't think it would be done for at least a few days since there were a lot of people before me. I put in a request for senior membership about 3 days ago and I'm still waiting. I thought by the time this was done, I would be able to wear it.
> 
> ...




Awww....don't feel bad! 

I'll just resize the avy


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 1, 2010)

Aphro  thanks soo much i love it


----------



## Rosie (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks so much Muse! pek


----------



## Muse (Apr 1, 2010)

CyanaHeart said:


> *Editing the request cause of the link not working.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I hope you like it~


----------



## Cyana♥ (Apr 1, 2010)

*Awesome option 2!!!
Thankies xD 
Repped and cred.*


----------



## Z (Apr 1, 2010)

The bottom panel with Aizen's back. Just take out all the background and leave just Aizen. Thanks.


----------



## Muse (Apr 1, 2010)

eternalrequiem said:


> Ummm hello^^set from this picture please
> 
> text:I will never let you go
> and big text:Natsu-Eternale
> ^^


----------



## -Shen- (Apr 1, 2010)

Another request

I want a transparency of this sig:


Add in the text Bond in there

I want Muse to do it


----------



## Muse (Apr 1, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> I actually have three things need be done, one Ava and two sigs.
> 
> 1st sig -
> 
> ...



Ok lol, so I hope this isn't too dark for you, I may or may not have gotten carried away 

But I like it, and I hope you do too!


----------



## Satsuki (Apr 1, 2010)

OI MUSE



, max height 350

 140 x 170


----------



## Muse (Apr 1, 2010)

Echizen Ryoma said:


> The bottom panel with Aizen's back. Just take out all the background and leave just Aizen. Thanks.





some color effects if you prefer it~


----------



## Damaris (Apr 1, 2010)

Damaris said:


> for muse
> senior sig transparency
> work your magic




changed what i wanted, so i changed people as well? if that's not okay, lemme know.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Apr 2, 2010)

Muse said:


>



wow,thanx awesome,thank u so much ne^^


----------



## Sunako (Apr 2, 2010)

Aphro 

Set please
Text: The doves have died
Any effects :3


----------



## Rima (Apr 2, 2010)

Request: Set
Stock:
Size: Junior
Border: Rounded
Text: DeiSaku
Effects: Anything. Just make it look pretty. 
Can I get  avatars of deidara and sakura?


----------



## Muse (Apr 2, 2010)

VampireKnights said:


> Another request
> 
> I want a transparency of this sig:
> 
> ...


----------



## rice (Apr 2, 2010)

Sig please   
make it look cool, and rounded borders pls! thx!


----------



## Muse (Apr 2, 2010)

Skotty said:


> OI MUSE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 3, 2010)

Hey,there :33

Make her like Goddess please oh and for avas can you make also senior member size please 

Thanks by now.


----------



## Sake (Apr 3, 2010)

^lovely stock, i'll do it~


----------



## Sake (Apr 3, 2010)

*BECKO*


----------



## Becko (Apr 3, 2010)

Sake said:


> *BECKO*


It's totally owning thx alot ^^

I'd rep u but I have to spread some first xD


----------



## Sake (Apr 3, 2010)

you don't need to rep since you can't anyway (only members with over 50 posts can). please disable your sig :]


----------



## -Shen- (Apr 3, 2010)

Awesome thx. Repped


----------



## Helixals (Apr 4, 2010)

*Is it posable to make me one super set with this :

Cool efects,render here render there.^^*


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 4, 2010)

Sake or Aphrodite


150x200
Try to get the Pikachu in
Solid and rounded


----------



## Sake (Apr 4, 2010)

nggggggh red <33 i'll do this~


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 4, 2010)

Aphro :3

What kind of request: Ava
Stock: 
Border: solid
Style: like this: 
Size: Senior
Extras: Make the ava luminous with lights, colorization etc. I hope you can do that border style  
Text: 月光の契り - Yachiru

Thanks in advance >______<


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 4, 2010)

Up next:
Bleach - Aphro - 21
sweets - Aphro - 21
Damaris - aphro - 22
Sunako - aphro - 23
Rima - anyone - 23
Frango - anyone - 23
FirstMoon - Sake - 23
Helixals - anyone - 24
Atlantic Storm - Sake - 24
Yachiru - Aphro - 24

Ok im going to get started on some of my requests in a little bit.


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 4, 2010)

Bleach said:


> You did so good last time that I come back for more
> 
> A set please!
> 
> ...



Here ya go and hope you like it. Sorry it took so long.  





Up next:
sweets - Aphro - 21
Damaris - aphro - 22
Sunako - aphro - 23
Rima - anyone - 23
Frango - anyone - 23
FirstMoon - Sake - 23
Helixals - anyone - 24
Atlantic Storm - Sake - 24
Yachiru - Aphro - 24


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 5, 2010)

sweets said:


> Request for Aphrodite ~
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Up next:
Damaris - aphro - 22
Sunako - aphro - 23
Rima - anyone - 23
Frango - anyone - 23
FirstMoon - Sake - 23
Helixals - anyone - 24
Atlantic Storm - Sake - 24
Yachiru - Aphro - 24


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 5, 2010)

omg love it ‹3 though can i get a sig too?  srry for not mentioning b4. it can only be for one of em and it doesnt have to have text.


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 5, 2010)

Sorry didnt know.. Hope this looks ok.


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 5, 2010)

Amazing As Always Aphrodite ~ You're too damn talented  I can't get enough of ur work  

Reppin' & crediting :}


----------



## Bleach (Apr 5, 2010)

Aphrodite said:


> Here ya go and hope you like it. Sorry it took so long.



It's alright! Beauty requires patience! And this is beauty! Thanks alot ^-^


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 5, 2010)

Awwww thanks guys im glad you both liked them and still sorry it took so long  



Damaris said:


> for aphro
> senior sig
> work your magic



ok im done with yours and hope you like them.





Up next:
Sunako - aphro - 23
Rima - anyone - 23
Frango - anyone - 23
FirstMoon - Sake - 23
Helixals - anyone - 24
Atlantic Storm - Sake - 24
Yachiru - Aphro - 24


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 5, 2010)

Avatar
Stock-

150x150

Transparent, no effects.

That's all.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 5, 2010)

Aphro just a sig...itsmylife on it  and "Let the rain fall down And wake my dreams Let it wash away My sanity"

regular sig...different styles work your magic  also big :33


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 5, 2010)

Sunako said:


> Aphro
> 
> Set please
> Text: The doves have died
> Any effects :3


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 5, 2010)

Rima said:


> Request: Set
> Stock:
> Size: Junior
> Border: Rounded
> ...









Frango said:


> Sig please
> make it look cool, and rounded borders pls! thx!





Up next:
FirstMoon - Sake - 23
Helixals - anyone - 24
Atlantic Storm - Sake - 24
Yachiru - Aphro - 24
Sephiroth - Sake - 24
itsmylife - Aphro - 24


----------



## rice (Apr 5, 2010)

Aphrodite said:


> Up next:
> FirstMoon - Sake - 23
> Helixals - anyone - 24
> Atlantic Storm - Sake - 24
> ...



Thanks Aphro, I aprreciated it!


----------



## Sake (Apr 5, 2010)

i'll also do sephiroth's request (you have too much work to do aphro xD)


----------



## whamslam3 (Apr 5, 2010)

Request: Aphro set please
Size: anything up to senior, your choice
Border: i liked that teardrop looking one u did, if it would work for this, if not its no big deal i trust your judgment  
Effects: i trust you
Main Text: Hakumen
Secondary Text: White Void
Stock: 
thank you


----------



## migukuni (Apr 5, 2010)

Request: Anyone that can do it justice 
Size: anything up to senior, whatever is good
Border: free reign
Effects: free reign
Main Text: Hunter Famiglia
Secondary Text: Hunter X Hunter
Stock: 

These are the images and just make them into one sig (only the people on them, the first two is in front while the last two is at the back or something), you can do whatever you want as long as it looks good


----------



## Damaris (Apr 5, 2010)

that's amazing aphro 
thanks so so so much.


----------



## PlushCream (Apr 5, 2010)

Request: Set
Color scheme: Something smooth yet vicious like the stock,you'll see <3
Stock: 
Size: According to NF's rule since I'm using them here
Text: Planning for the future...!!
Border: Free will~♥
Effect: Free will~♥


----------



## Sake (Apr 5, 2010)

^ will do this one too -w-


----------



## Muse (Apr 5, 2010)

Helixals said:


> *Is it posable to make me one super set with this :
> 
> Cool efects,render here render there.^^*


----------



## Maria Antonia (Apr 5, 2010)

Set please

Stock: 
Size: Avvy is junior, sig can be anything but full size
Effects: Bright colors, swirls or sparks, whatever looks nice
Border: Half rounded

Whoever wants to pick this up, please go ahead. The stock is pretty big too. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sake (Apr 6, 2010)

*FIRSTMOON*


----------



## Sake (Apr 6, 2010)

*ATLANTIC STORM*
feel free to neg me for destroying an awesome stock. .__.


----------



## Sake (Apr 6, 2010)

*SEPHIROTH*


----------



## Helixals (Apr 6, 2010)

*Can i do another request ?

Can somebody make me avatar 150x150 ( FOR ANOTHER FORUm ^^ ) of tihs sig.

Can the avatar is of Yondaime ^^*

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://store.picbg.net/pubpic/11/B7/0c249261b49611b7.png


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 6, 2010)

Yachiru said:


> Aphro :3
> 
> What kind of request: Ava
> Stock:
> ...



Hope this is good enough as to what you wanted.



I will do more requests later today. I havent been feeling good the last couple of days thats why a lot havent been done.

Up next:
itsmylife - Aphro - 24
whamslam3 - Aphro - 25
migukuni - anyone - 25
PlushCream - Sake - 25
Ephemere - anyone - 25
Akira Light - anyone - 25
Helixals - Anyone - 25


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 6, 2010)

Sake said:


> *ATLANTIC STORM*
> feel free to neg me for destroying an awesome stock. .__.



Oh good, these suck. I'm totally negging you now

Just kidding, these are awesome. Thanks Sake.


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 6, 2010)

Aphrodite said:


> Hope this is good enough as to what you wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you.. It looks good, but I wanted it to look exactly like that border style >.<
sowwie  will rep for the effort ^_^


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 6, 2010)

Sake said:


> *FIRSTMOON*



Thanks a lot! Awesome as always


----------



## Ephemere (Apr 6, 2010)

actually, don't worry about mine. haha <33


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 6, 2010)

Yachiru said:


> Thank you.. It looks good, but I wanted it to look exactly like that border style >.<
> sowwie  will rep for the effort ^_^



Well i didnt make that avie and i dont like trying to immitate someone else's work because without knowing what they did its next to impossible. Also size different in avie's is going to make a difference in its looks.  Next time try going to the person who actually made the avie. I think that would make more sense.  



Ephemere said:


> actually, don't worry about mine. haha <33



Okies i will remove ya


Up next:
itsmylife - Aphro - 24
whamslam3 - Aphro - 25
migukuni - anyone - 25
PlushCream - Sake - 25
Akira Light - anyone - 25
Helixals - Anyone - 25


----------



## Rima (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks Aphrodite. pek


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 6, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> Aphro just a sig...itsmylife on it  and "Let the rain fall down And wake my dreams Let it wash away My sanity"
> 
> regular sig...different styles work your magic  also big :33



The stock was a bad stock so i couldnt do much to it. 



@ Rima - Your welcome  

Up next:
whamslam3 - Aphro - 25
migukuni - anyone - 25
PlushCream - Sake - 25
Ephemere - anyone - 25
Akira Light - anyone - 25
Helixals - Anyone - 25


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 6, 2010)

umm sorry....

anyway their awesome thanks aphro...

rep


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 6, 2010)

whamslam3 said:


> Request: Aphro set please
> Size: anything up to senior, your choice
> Border: i liked that teardrop looking one u did, if it would work for this, if not its no big deal i trust your judgment
> Effects: i trust you
> ...



This stock was hard to work with and i couldnt really figure out what to do. Hope you like it.









Up next:
migukuni - Muse - 25
PlushCream - Sake - 25
Akira Light - Muse - 25
Helixals - Muse - 25


----------



## Muse (Apr 6, 2010)

migukuni said:


> Request: Anyone that can do it justice
> Size: anything up to senior, whatever is good
> Border: free reign
> Effects: free reign
> ...



You just wanted a sig right? 

Welp if you wanted an ava too, I can make one just tell me which character to use


----------



## Muse (Apr 6, 2010)

Akira Light said:


> Set please
> 
> Stock:
> Size: Avvy is junior, sig can be anything but full size
> ...


----------



## migukuni (Apr 7, 2010)

Muse said:


> You just wanted a sig right?
> 
> Welp if you wanted an ava too, I can make one just tell me which character to use



Oh gee!!! I love it! Arigatou gonzaimasu


----------



## Maria Antonia (Apr 7, 2010)

Muse said:


>



Thankies!
I love it, and here is some rep for you


----------



## Muse (Apr 7, 2010)

Helixals said:


> *Can i do another request ?
> 
> Can somebody make me avatar 150x150 ( FOR ANOTHER FORUm ^^ ) of tihs sig.
> 
> ...


----------



## Yeobo (Apr 7, 2010)

Hey guys. Requesting a set, if you have the time.


*Spoiler*: _Hope the stock's okay, the lines are a bit messy_ 






150x150 avvie, and on the sig I'd like it to say Gintoki. The rest I'll leave up to your imagination and skills. I'm sure I'll like it cuz I haven't been disappointed in the past.




Have at it~


----------



## Sake (Apr 7, 2010)

Ravin said:


> Hey guys. Requesting a set, if you have the time.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Hope the stock's okay, the lines are a bit messy_
> ...



taking ヽ(?▽`)/


----------



## Red (Apr 7, 2010)

Set request for Aphrodite 

Siggy stock: 

Avy stock: 

Borders: Dotted

Avy Size: Senior

Extra: Don't do the monochrome washed out style pls.


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 7, 2010)

Red said:


> Set request for Aphrodite
> 
> Siggy stock:
> 
> ...



I dont ever recall any of my stuff being monochrome but anyway here ya go and hope you like it.





Up next:
PlushCream - Sake - 25
Ravin - Sake - 26


----------



## Sake (Apr 8, 2010)

*PLUSHCREAM*





--

*RAVIN*
I kinda experimented with yours =w=;; hope you like it!


----------



## Helixals (Apr 8, 2010)

*Can somebody make me super Set with this :*


----------



## Yeobo (Apr 8, 2010)

Sake said:


> *RAVIN*
> I kinda experimented with yours =w=;; hope you like it!



Woah, colorful! That actually reflects the series pretty good with how crazy it is. I just snagged my avatar last night so I'm going to hold off on using the set for a bit, but thanks much~ <3


----------



## PlushCream (Apr 8, 2010)

As expected from you,Sake since you're Aph's worker  *reps*


----------



## Muse (Apr 8, 2010)

Helixals said:


> *Can somebody make me super Set with this :*



Hrmm I tried, but the stock was rather LQ so it was difficult to work with >.>


----------



## K (Apr 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 







150X150 
no Border
Nice luminary effects 

thank you..


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 9, 2010)

Kay said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hope this is something like what you wanted.


----------



## Helixals (Apr 9, 2010)

Muse said:


> Hrmm I tried, but the stock was rather LQ so it was difficult to work with >.>




*Cool can u make in the first sig some frame and one square avatar with frame too ^^*


----------



## Hapuriainen (Apr 9, 2010)

I hope I'm doing this right...

I'd like a sig out of this


and an avatar out of this



Something green please. If the quality of the latter image is too bad or there is something else wrong, a set of the first image is fine as well. Will rep & credit naturally.


----------



## Sake (Apr 9, 2010)

^i'll do that :3

@ravin and plush cream: glad you like them~


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 9, 2010)

Up next:
Hapuriainen - Sake - 27


----------



## Porcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

May I please have a set? 



The colors--please make them dark to really set the tone.

Sig--Try resizing it. I've already tried and it crashed my PS.

Ava--125x125 and 150x200 of their faces please.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 9, 2010)

That looks like a sig already. Like someone already made it. I dont go over someone else's work. I mean we can resize it and try to crop some avies out of it. Other then that i wont do much more. What size do you want it resized to? Also if you post a fresh stock we will gladly make you a fresh set.


----------



## Muse (Apr 9, 2010)

Helixals said:


> *Cool can u make in the first sig some frame and one square avatar with frame too ^^*



Do you mean like this? 


*Spoiler*: _Derp_


----------



## Porcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

Aphrodite said:


> That looks like a sig already. Like someone already made it. I dont go over someone else's work. I mean we can resize it and try to crop some avies out of it. Other then that i wont do much more. What size do you want it resized to? Also if you post a fresh stock we will gladly make you a fresh set.



Yes. I made it already. I'm allowing you to do so.

But if you have those restrictions, I'll get a fresh stock.



Best stock I could find. Same instructions on this as the last one.


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 9, 2010)

Oh ok as long as you made it i am fine with it. So what size do you want the sig.


----------



## Porcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

Aphrodite said:


> Oh ok as long as you made it i am fine with it. So what size do you want the sig.



Ahhh. Kay. Thanks. :33

Hmm, I think 200x350 please.


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 9, 2010)

Ok i will work on it later tonight


----------



## Porcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

Kay thanks, hun.


----------



## Sake (Apr 10, 2010)

*HAPURIAINEN*


----------



## darkangelcel (Apr 10, 2010)

Please I would like to request a set. ^^



Could you please put the word "Cel" in the avi
And in the sig: "Sasuke Uchiha Looking for redemption"
Please ^^



THANKS A LOT


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 10, 2010)

muse.

 set




on the sig have " you drive me crazy"

avatar have "itsmylife" one 125x125 and one 150x150 squared solid border

effects work your magic :33 and big please :33

if u can transparent the sig that would be awesome...


----------



## Muse (Apr 10, 2010)

darkangelcel said:


> Please I would like to request a set. ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I'll do this one.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 10, 2010)

umm muse can you do mine to please


----------



## Muse (Apr 10, 2010)

:33 Yeah sure lol


----------



## Hapuriainen (Apr 10, 2010)

Sake said:


> *HAPURIAINEN*



Thank you! It's fantastic. I'll save it when I get to my other computer.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 11, 2010)

Muse said:


> :33 Yeah sure lol



thanks


----------



## Muse (Apr 11, 2010)

*darkangelcel:*


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 11, 2010)

Fujioka i seriously hope this is what you wanted lol..


----------



## Sake (Apr 11, 2010)

Hapuriainen said:


> Thank you! It's fantastic. I'll save it when I get to my other computer.



glad you like it~


----------



## Porcelain (Apr 11, 2010)

Aphrodite said:


> Fujioka i seriously hope this is what you wanted lol..



Yes, it is! Thank you so much, Aphro. <3


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 11, 2010)

Im glad you liked it.


----------



## Himeka (Apr 11, 2010)

Set please. 



Rounded borders.
Effects
Text: Sweet Love


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 11, 2010)

NaruSaku4evaz said:


> Set please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will do eet  

Up next:
itsmylife - Muse - 27
NaruSaku4evaz - Aphro - 28


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 12, 2010)

NaruSaku4evaz said:


> Set please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here ya go and hope you like it.





Up next:
itsmylife - Muse - 27


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 12, 2010)

Any chance I can request again?


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 12, 2010)

Of course. Not busy enough to put a limit on requests yet. Till its in the rules you can request as much as you like.


----------



## Aggressor (Apr 12, 2010)

*Request Set*
Worker; Aphrodite
Do whatever


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 12, 2010)

Okay, can you save my spot then? I have to go and can't do my request :3 Srry.


----------



## Muse (Apr 12, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> muse.
> 
> set
> 
> ...








*Spoiler*: _Transparent Sigs_


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 12, 2010)

Sure your spot is saved. Also i am between changing OS's so i cant do my requests till tomorrow probably since i have to reinstall photoshop. 

Also nicely done on that request Muse.  

Up next:
Milkshake - 28
Aggressor - Aphro - 28


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 12, 2010)

Muse said:


> *Spoiler*: _Transparent Sigs_



freaking amazing thanks sooo much  

rep now XD


----------



## Sake (Apr 13, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> *Request Set*
> Worker; Aphrodite
> Do whatever



did you even wear the last one that was made for you? not that i mind, but you didn't even rep. :3


----------



## Aggressor (Apr 13, 2010)

I weared the Soi Fon set literally like 7 times, and sorry Sake I will rep you now

EDIT: Just saw it now using the avatar, sorry Sake!


----------



## Helixals (Apr 13, 2010)

*
Some Set pls ^^*


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 13, 2010)

Request: Set
150x150. Enhanced coloring.

[Surrounded around the girl only]

Text (sig): Milkshake


----------



## Horan (Apr 13, 2010)

May I have a set out of this please?


effects: whatever you like, and transparency around Izaya and the lower-left speech bubble.
ava: 125 x 125 
sig: whatever works, but I'm not a senior member yet.

Thank you!


----------



## Lucrecia (Apr 14, 2010)

Request: Set
Ava: 150x150 
effects: that fits, it should look pretty :3

*Spoiler*: __ 








Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sake (Apr 14, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> Request: Set
> 150x150. Enhanced coloring.
> 
> [Surrounded around the girl only]
> ...



i'll do this :3


----------



## Jesus (Apr 14, 2010)

can one of you guys make me a senior set out this: 


thanks in advance


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 14, 2010)

Sake said:


> i'll do this :3



i intended on aphro doing it 
but this is fine as u are superb


----------



## cheshire cat (Apr 14, 2010)

set request for sake or aphro please DDDDD <3


150x150 ava:

sig: the sig shouldn't be so big, around 500 x 200, but i don't mind really. 

Can I have it real simple, with not much effects? 

like this dudes one :



Aphrodite said:


> Hope this is something like what you wanted.



either way i know I will love the work~ will spread fetticheeseness


----------



## Muse (Apr 14, 2010)

Helixals said:


> *
> Some Set pls ^^*


----------



## Muse (Apr 15, 2010)

PwnagerxSasori said:


> May I have a set out of this please?
> 
> 
> effects: whatever you like, and transparency around Izaya and the lower-left speech bubble.
> ...


----------



## Helixals (Apr 15, 2010)

AWESOME THANKS !!!


----------



## Horan (Apr 15, 2010)

Muse said:


>



It's lovely! Thank You!! pek Shall rep when I'm allowed to (since I can't right now, must spread some rep around).


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 15, 2010)

Ok guys i will do my requests Saturday. Im still inbetween changing OS's and i still haven't added my photoshop back yet. I should have it reinstalled if not tonight then definately tomorrow night. The requests will be done on the weekend though so please be patient and im sorry about the wait.   

Up next:
Milkshake - Sake - 28
Aggressor - Aphro - 28
Lucrecia - 28
Jesus - 29
Confetti - Sake or Aphro - 29

I haven't forgotten about any of you.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 15, 2010)

Sake~ 

What kind of request: Set
Stock: 
Border: Dotted, or other examples.
Style: Whatever you think is best.
Size: Senior
Extras: Text: _Boa Hancock - Pirate Empress of Shichibukai_. Effects are up to you to employ. I'm sure you'll make it fantastic.


----------



## Nami (Apr 16, 2010)

Request for Aphrodite pek

Transparent set with effects. Without the background text "Strong world".


----------



## Muse (Apr 17, 2010)

Lucrecia said:


> Request: Set
> Ava: 150x150
> effects: that fits, it should look pretty :3
> 
> ...


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Apr 17, 2010)

Request 


Type: Set 
Text: K-chan.
Size: Both maximum Senior Member size :3

Special Requests: border 1px please :3

When you're done, please pm it to me since i might not make it in time to see it here... 

I hope this isn't too much for you 

Thanks .


----------



## Lucrecia (Apr 17, 2010)

Muse said:


> *Spoiler*: _set_



It looks awesome. Thanks 
I can't rep you.
_You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later_ 

Edit: done.


----------



## Sake (Apr 17, 2010)

i'll get started on my requests today probably, if not then tomorrow. sorry for the wait ;~;


----------



## Sake (Apr 17, 2010)

*MILKSHAKE*
if you don't like and want aphro to do it, i guess you can just say so (since it _was _supposed to be for her in the first place xD)


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 17, 2010)

no, it's amazing pek
but if it's okay, can i see how aphro would do it too? 
i don't wanna be greedy and get two sets though, that would be a inconvenience.
i'm fine


----------



## Muse (Apr 17, 2010)

Jesus said:


> can one of you guys make me a senior set out this:
> 
> 
> thanks in advance


----------



## Cyana♥ (Apr 17, 2010)

*Could I get an Avatar with this?
Effects plz. 
*


----------



## Muse (Apr 17, 2010)

Mikoto Uchiha said:


> Request
> 
> 
> Type: Set
> ...


----------



## Muse (Apr 17, 2010)

CyanaHeart said:


> *Could I get an Avatar with this?
> Effects plz.
> *


----------



## Cyana♥ (Apr 17, 2010)

Muse said:


>



*Thanks. +Repped pek *


----------



## Skylit (Apr 17, 2010)

Hello~

What kind of request: Set
Stock:


Avatar: 
Signature: 
Border: That's up to you.
Style: Whatever you think is best.
Size: Senior
Extras: -

I hope the pic for the sig is okay. :0


----------



## MasterChick (Apr 17, 2010)

Hello! I have a sig request. 

Avatar

Size: 150x150
Text: MC

Sig

Size: Whatever
Text: MasterChick's Boys

I'm not sure what I really want, so have fun with it. I leave it to you!  

Please and thank you!!


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 18, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> Request: Set
> 150x150. Enhanced coloring.
> 
> [Surrounded around the girl only]
> ...



Ok finally got my photoshop working so i am going to try and fill some requests. Its late so i only was able to do one for right now.



Up next:
Aggressor - Aphro - 28
Confetti - Sake or Aphro - 29
LegendaryBeauty - Sake - 29
Maka Albarn - Aphro - 29
Skylit - anyone - 30
MasterChick - anyone - 30


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 18, 2010)

thank you, i'll switch between you and Sake's set  Love them both `


----------



## Stella Loussier (Apr 18, 2010)

Set please~
Ava: 150 x 150
Text: Shizuru~


Sig: Border: what ever is pretty.
Text: Stella Loussier~


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 18, 2010)

set and requesting Aphrodite  

make it look sexy please Aphro 

transparent sig on sig have " my soul burns for your taste" with effects and big :33

avy: one 125x125 and one 150x150 squared background and solid border :33 and itsmylife on them...






thanks Aphro


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 18, 2010)

Are you actually going to wear this set this time?

Up next:
Aggressor - Aphro - 28
Confetti - Sake or Aphro - 29
LegendaryBeauty - Sake - 29
Maka Albarn - Aphro - 29
Skylit - Muse - 30
MasterChick - Muse - 30
Stella Loussier - Muse - 30
itsmylife - Aphro - 30


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 18, 2010)

yes yes sorry  

hmm i could of sworn i wore the other one for a bit but yes 


thank you


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 18, 2010)

Ive only seen you wear 1 and i made you several. Just making sure.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 18, 2010)

ok ...again sorry


----------



## PinkBeatz (Apr 18, 2010)

Are you taking requests? :33


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 18, 2010)

Sure request away


----------



## PinkBeatz (Apr 18, 2010)

Yay!



*Spoiler*: __ 





^ A set please
Text: just the letter "P"


----------



## Muse (Apr 18, 2010)

Working on skylit, materchick, and stella loussier's now :B


----------



## Muse (Apr 18, 2010)

Skylit said:


> Hello~
> 
> What kind of request: Set
> Stock:
> ...


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 18, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> *Request Set*
> Worker; Aphrodite
> Do whatever



Ok i couldnt figure out what i wanted to do with your stock. So i hope this is ok.







Up next:
Confetti - Sake or Aphro - 29
LegendaryBeauty - Sake - 29
Maka Albarn - Aphro - 29
MasterChick - Muse - 30
Stella Loussier - Muse - 30
itsmylife - Aphro - 30
PinkBeatz - anyone - 30


----------



## Satsuki (Apr 18, 2010)

I want that hoe Muse to make me a 550 x 350 sig 


I even transed it for you


----------



## Muse (Apr 18, 2010)

MasterChick said:


> Hello! I have a sig request.
> 
> Avatar
> 
> ...


----------



## MasterChick (Apr 18, 2010)

Muse said:


>


Thank you so much! I like, no, I love it! pek 

Thanks and Reps!


----------



## Rubi (Apr 18, 2010)

*hey there! I was wondering if it's OK to make a request without a stock...*


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 18, 2010)

One is preferred but it all depends on who. If there are any good ones out there. All we can do is try.

Up next:
Confetti - Sake or Aphro - 29
LegendaryBeauty - Sake - 29
Maka Albarn - Aphro - 29
Stella Loussier - Muse - 30
itsmylife - Aphro - 30
PinkBeatz - anyone - 30
Skotty - Muse - 31


----------



## Rubi (Apr 18, 2010)

*oh ok! Thanks for answering the question.

Request: random L Lawiet set
Effects: whatever you like/fits it
Border: whatever you like/fits it
Text: whatever you like/fits it but if possible, please put "Amatsunohina" on both the sig and avatar.
size: junior

thank you very much~! sorry if it's too troublesome*


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 18, 2010)

Confetti said:


> set request for sake or aphro please DDDDD <3
> 
> 
> 150x150 ava:
> ...



Hope you like it









Rest will be on next post


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 18, 2010)

post cont.











Up next:
LegendaryBeauty - Sake - 29
Maka Albarn - Aphro - 29
MasterChick - Muse - 30
Stella Loussier - Muse - 30
itsmylife - Aphro - 30
PinkBeatz - Aphro - 30
Amatsunohina - anyone - 31


----------



## Rubi (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm sorry fir my idiotic question but what does those numbers stand for?


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 18, 2010)

The page each request is on lol


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 19, 2010)

Request for set

*Avatar*
Stock-
Border-Thin black solid

No effects, of her and robot's face

*Signature*
Stock-
*Spoiler*: __ 







Transparent, no effects.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jesus (Apr 19, 2010)

Muse said:


>



lovely, thanks!  +reps


----------



## Helixals (Apr 19, 2010)

*Can someone make me this picture render please i want it good ^^
*


----------



## Killing Frost (Apr 19, 2010)

Hello there requesting a set please.

125x125 for the avy



hope the quality is good enough. take your time and thanks


----------



## Aggressor (Apr 19, 2010)

Aphrodite said:


> Ok i couldnt figure out what i wanted to do with your stock. So i hope this is ok.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks it looks good, I'll use it later reps already given out.


----------



## Muse (Apr 19, 2010)

Stella Loussier said:


> Set please~
> Ava: 150 x 150
> Text: Shizuru~
> 
> ...



I see that you're a junior so i made 125x125 versions of the avs too


----------



## PinkBeatz (Apr 19, 2010)

Aphrodite, can you take my request since it's under 'anybody'? (:


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 20, 2010)

Maka Albarn said:


> Request for Aphrodite pek
> 
> Transparent set with effects. Without the background text "Strong world".



I hope this is ok







Up next:
LegendaryBeauty - Sake - 29
itsmylife - Aphro - 30
PinkBeatz - Aphro - 30
Amatsunohina - anyone - 31
Sephiroth - anyone - 31
Helixals - anyone - 31
Killing Frost - Aphro - 31


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 20, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> set and requesting Aphrodite
> 
> make it look sexy please Aphro
> 
> ...



Hope this is ok







Up next:
LegendaryBeauty - Sake - 29
PinkBeatz - Aphro - 30
Amatsunohina - anyone - 31
Sephiroth - anyone - 31
Helixals - anyone - 31
Killing Frost - Aphro - 31


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 20, 2010)

im soo sorry i didn't pick it up soon finals have been me killing lately and i fell asleep while studying  

i really love it im going to wear it now xD


----------



## Sake (Apr 20, 2010)

*LEGENDARYBEAUTY*


----------



## Metaro (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi (:!. 
My Request is...

*Spoiler*: __ 





Please an avatar 150x150 and signatures of this picture ( the little ones included)




Thank you so much


----------



## Stella Loussier (Apr 20, 2010)

Muse said:


> I see that you're a junior so i made 125x125 versions of the avs too


I love it so much. pek
I'll rep and cred~


----------



## Cyana♥ (Apr 20, 2010)

*
A junior set plz.
Effects xD

On sig text : "Im comin' for ya" *


----------



## Morphine (Apr 20, 2010)

avatar 150 x 150 

sig 

effects & borders up to you, Steff. Since I haven't been here in a while <3


----------



## Muse (Apr 20, 2010)

Skotty said:


> I want that hoe Muse to make me a 550 x 350 sig
> 
> 
> I even transed it for you


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 21, 2010)

PinkBeatz said:


> Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That stock was awful so i did my best. Sorry its not very good but with bad stocks its hard to make good sets out of them.   







Up next:
Amatsunohina - anyone - 31
Sephiroth - anyone - 31
Helixals - anyone - 31
Killing Frost - Aphro - 31
Raye.. - anyone - 31
CyanaHeart - anyone - 32
Morphine - Aphro - 32


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 21, 2010)

Amatsunohina said:


> *oh ok! Thanks for answering the question.
> 
> Request: random L Lawiet set
> Effects: whatever you like/fits it
> ...



Here ya go and hope you like it









Up next:
Sephiroth - anyone - 31
Helixals - anyone - 31
Killing Frost - Aphro - 31
Raye.. - anyone - 31
CyanaHeart - anyone - 32
Morphine - Aphro - 32


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 21, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Request for set
> 
> *Avatar*
> Stock-
> ...



I hope i rendered the pic right. It didnt have many clear lines so i just cut it the way i think it would have looked.   





Up next:
Helixals - anyone - 31
Killing Frost - Aphro - 31
Raye.. - anyone - 31
CyanaHeart - anyone - 32
Morphine - Aphro - 32


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 21, 2010)

It's beautiful, thank you.


----------



## Rubi (Apr 21, 2010)

*thanks a lot, I love it! It's simple and cool! thanks for doing my request!*


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 21, 2010)

Helixals said:


> *Can someone make me this picture render please i want it good ^^
> *







Killing Frost said:


> Hello there requesting a set please.
> 
> 125x125 for the avy
> 
> ...



Hope ya like it








Sephiroth said:


> It's beautiful, thank you.





Amatsunohina said:


> *thanks a lot, I love it! It's simple and cool! thanks for doing my request!*



Glad you guys liked it  >.<

Up next:
Raye.. - anyone - 31
CyanaHeart - anyone - 32
Morphine - Aphro - 32


----------



## Maxi (Apr 21, 2010)

Can you please make a _Base adult Gohan set_?
Can you make it look badass, too?
Take your time plz, and thanks in process.


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 21, 2010)

Im guessing you mean adult Gohan  

Up next:
Raye.. - anyone - 31
CyanaHeart - anyone - 32
Morphine - Aphro - 32
DarkZero - Anyone - 32


----------



## Reincarnation (Apr 21, 2010)

*Aphrodite  *

Kinda of a big request 

could i get a 150 x 150 and 150 x 200 avy of croc ^^

Thx


----------



## Maria Antonia (Apr 21, 2010)

Set please!

Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Just focus on Maria and Matsurika, disregard the little chibi Kanako.



Border: Dotted or half rounded
Colors/Effects: Bright and flashy stuff

Get creative! Whoever wants this can pick it up. Thanks in advance!


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 21, 2010)

Avy: 150 x 200 (whatever border or effect yo think would be cool)
Sig: Again, any border or effect you think would look best 

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Muse (Apr 22, 2010)

Raye.. said:


> Hi (:!.
> My Request is...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Muse (Apr 22, 2010)

CyanaHeart said:


> *
> A junior set plz.
> Effects xD
> 
> On sig text : "Im comin' for ya" *


----------



## Proxy (Apr 22, 2010)

Request: 



Senior sized signature, and without special effects please. I'd like the top corners of the image to be rounded, and leaving the other two as the are. If you can add a thin white border around the image I'd appreciate it.

For the avatar, can I get one of the character in purple's head, with the top corners rounded like the signature and with a white border also? 

Much thanks in advance.


----------



## Helixals (Apr 22, 2010)

*Thanks for render i will try to make my self a set ^^*


----------



## Cyana♥ (Apr 22, 2010)

*Thanks Muse xD
I have to spread some more before I give you some again though*


----------



## Yoona (Apr 22, 2010)

Can I get a set please ?



Avy - 150 x 150
Sig - 432 x 284
Effects - Do as you wish.
Border - Dotted.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Muse (Apr 22, 2010)

Akira Light said:


> Set please!
> 
> Stock:
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 23, 2010)

Morphine said:


> avatar 150 x 150
> 
> sig
> 
> effects & borders up to you, Steff. Since I haven't been here in a while <3



Hope this is ok.



Rest on next post.


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 23, 2010)

Up next:
DarkZero - Anyone - 32
Reincarnation - Aphro - 32
StrawHat4Life - anyone - 32
Proxy - anyone - 32
Halca - anyone - 33


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 23, 2010)

DarkZero said:


> Can you please make a _Base adult Gohan set_?
> Can you make it look badass, too?
> Take your time plz, and thanks in process.



Hope this is ok







Reincarnation said:


> *Aphrodite  *
> 
> Kinda of a big request
> 
> ...



Hope you like them.



Rest of yours will be on the next post.


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 23, 2010)

Up next:
StrawHat4Life - anyone - 32
Proxy - anyone - 32
Halca - anyone - 33


----------



## Sake (Apr 23, 2010)

i'll do halca's request~


----------



## Reincarnation (Apr 23, 2010)

Aphrodite said:


> Up next:
> StrawHat4Life - anyone - 32
> Proxy - anyone - 32
> Halca - anyone - 33



Thx  sorry for not saying this first time but could i may behave these four rounded

*Spoiler*: __ 





Uploaded with 


Uploaded with 

Uploaded with 



in this fashion ??? its ok if you cant though

Uploaded with


----------



## Helixals (Apr 23, 2010)

*Can Aphrodite make me some cool set of this with the same size..*


----------



## Muse (Apr 23, 2010)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Avy: 150 x 200 (whatever border or effect yo think would be cool)
> Sig: Again, any border or effect you think would look best
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Muse (Apr 23, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Request:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks Muse, very awesome. pek

You're the best, will rep and cred.


----------



## Burke (Apr 23, 2010)

A certain someone catured this pic for me 
You know who you are!
Ill make this request out to... hmm.... anyone. :3

Set please!!1
Sig and senior member avatar.


I request a nice blue based design, and a flow that goes along with the picture, I don't want just a square for the sig, be ... artistic about its dimentions, but obviously reduce the size.
If you are able to, use your master photoshoppy skills to edit out the one strand of hair right infront of her face.


----------



## Muse (Apr 23, 2010)

I'll do it Nøøps


----------



## Burke (Apr 23, 2010)

Muse said:


> I'll do it N??ps



Now why would you wanna go and do that?


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 23, 2010)

Ok i will start my requests in a lil bit.

Updated list...

Up next:
Halca - Sake - 33
Helixals - aphro - 33
Nøøps - Muse - 33


----------



## Wisely (Apr 24, 2010)

What kind of request: Set 
Stock: 

Size: Junior/Senior

Do anything you want really.


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 24, 2010)

Reincarnation said:


> Thx. sorry for not saying this first time but could i may behave these four rounded









Wisely said:


> What kind of request: Set
> Stock:
> 
> Size: Junior/Senior
> ...



Taking

Up next:
Halca - Sake - 33
Helixals - aphro - 33
N??ps - Muse - 33
Wisely - aphro - 33


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 24, 2010)

Helixals said:


> *Can Aphrodite make me some cool set of this with the same size..*





Up next:
Halca - Sake - 33
N??ps - Muse - 33
Wisely - aphro - 33


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 24, 2010)

why do i love your work soo much Aphrodite...

sig transparent with effects :33 big 

on it have " let these stars guide us to our destination together, connected to one another"


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 24, 2010)

Wisely said:


> What kind of request: Set
> Stock:
> 
> Size: Junior/Senior
> ...





Up next:
Halca - Sake - 33
Nøøps - Muse - 33
itsmylife - Aphro - 33


----------



## Helixals (Apr 24, 2010)

Aphrodite said:


> > *
> > Awesome.Can u put one doten stroke on the set :? And please give one ava 155x155 (angel)*


----------



## Reincarnation (Apr 24, 2010)

Aphrodite said:


> Taking
> 
> Up next:
> Halca - Sake - 33
> ...


Thx its great i'll rep as soon as i can


----------



## AreoSamurai21 (Apr 24, 2010)

*hi *

*Can I get a set with this *

*junior set*

*border : semi round (if not then round)*

*Effects: any that would suit this pic*

*text :* *AreoSamurai21*

*Avy focus on the red head *

*Will rep and credit *


----------



## Wisely (Apr 24, 2010)

Aphrodite said:


> Up next:
> Halca - Sake - 33
> N??ps - Muse - 33
> itsmylife - Aphro - 33



Looks good. Rep and Credit.


----------



## Muse (Apr 24, 2010)

N??ps said:


> A certain someone catured this pic for me
> You know who you are!
> Ill make this request out to... hmm.... anyone. :3
> 
> ...


----------



## Burke (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks musey!


----------



## Z (Apr 25, 2010)

Make a 150 x 150 avatar, and sig from this with good effects please. Thanks.


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi
What kind of request: Set and avatar
Stock: 
The avatar should be 150x150 and focus on Sasuke 
Size: Junior/Senior

Do anything you want really
I will rep and credit


----------



## Rubi (Apr 26, 2010)

I'd like to request an avatar and sig if that's ok  

AVATAR

Stock: 
Size: Junior
Text: "Amatsunohina" and "I MUST keep you alive"
Effects/borders: whatever you like.

SIGNATURE

Stock: 
Size: Junior
Text:[in some fancy text/cursive/whatever fits it] "Watashi wa aku made shitsuji desu kara'' with the subtext "Because I am one hell of a butler" in the black hair guy's side and "He is bound to me" with the subtext "Until the terms of our contract are met, he must keep me alive." in the guy w/ eyepatch's side.
[if you think it's ok/fits, please put my username there... You be the judge ]
Border/effects: Whatever you like


Thank you very much for reading and Thanks to whoever will do my request ^^


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 26, 2010)

itsmylife will be doing a little working here testing out her skills and trying to improve herself some. Just letting you all know.
Also im going to do requests tomorrow since i wont be up to much longer tonight so sorry for the wait. Im going to work on updating the first post with some templates to follow while making your requests so hopefully requesting will go smoother. 



Helixals said:


> *
> Awesome.Can u put one doten stroke on the set :? And please give one ava 155x155 (angel)*



I will see what i can do. I didnt save the psd so i might have to cut some of it. Next time be a little more clearer in your request as to what you want thanks.

Up next:
Halca - Sake - 33
itsmylife - Aphro - 33
AreoSamurai21 - anyone - 34
Z - anyone - 34
Miaakun - anyone - 34
Amatsunohina - anyone - 34


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 26, 2010)

Miaakun said:


> Hi
> What kind of request: Set and avatar
> Stock:
> The avatar should be 150x150 and focus on Sasuke
> ...



taking :33


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 26, 2010)

Miaakun said:


> Hi
> What kind of request: Set and avatar
> Stock:
> The avatar should be 150x150 and focus on Sasuke
> ...



since your a junior i also made an 125x125 avy


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 26, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> since your a junior i also made an 125x125 avy



Thank you. It was incredibly beautiful


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 26, 2010)

your welcome but please turn your sig off 

and remember to rep and cred


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 26, 2010)

Z said:


> Make a 150 x 150 avatar, and sig from this with good effects please. Thanks.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 26, 2010)

Can you please make me a set (avatar+signature) using the following image:


*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 





Link to stock image: 




Orange borders please (The same orange as in the picture.)

As for effects, its up to you (creators judgement), but please dont go overboard, so to speak.

*(If you can put my username, SuzumeShouken, in the picture, preferably in orange, too, thatd be AWESOME. =D)*

(Also, though you most likely know this, please keep the sig and avatar sizes under the max. file size approved on this forum, so I can use the sig and avy here. =)

And I dont know why, but my request of becoming a senior member still hasnt been 'answered'. So I'm still a 'junior' member.)

As for the rest, its all your, the creators, judgement.

Please make me something nice. =)

(Will rep and cred, offcourse.)


----------



## RockpiRate (Apr 26, 2010)

hi guys I would like a set with this pic.  and also an av. size 150x150 billie joe on the same pic. and some nice pirate print on the sig. and av. I'll be very happy if u do this for me


----------



## Sake (Apr 26, 2010)

*HALCA*


----------



## Muse (Apr 26, 2010)

Working on AreoSamurai21 & Amatsunohina's requests nao :3


----------



## Muse (Apr 26, 2010)

AreoSamurai21 said:


> *hi *
> 
> *Can I get a set with this *
> 
> ...


----------



## Muse (Apr 26, 2010)

Amatsunohina said:


> I'd like to request an avatar and sig if that's ok
> 
> AVATAR
> 
> ...



I took out some of the text in the sig, because in my opinion it would've looked bad with all of it, but you said I could omit some so i hope that's ok :x


----------



## Rubi (Apr 26, 2010)

Muse said:


> I took out some of the text in the sig, because in my opinion it would've looked bad with all of it, but you said I could omit some so i hope that's ok :x




Oh my goodness it's sooo beautiful! totally better than I expected. Thank you ever so much! I hope it wasn't too troublesome. And I'm really glad it's not pink XD


----------



## Muse (Apr 26, 2010)

Amatsunohina said:


> Oh my goodness it's sooo beautiful! totally better than I expected. Thank you ever so much! I hope it wasn't too troublesome. And I'm really glad it's not pink XD



Lol, are you being sarcastic...because it is definitely very pink


----------



## Rubi (Apr 26, 2010)

It's pink? I thought it's red violet or something.. Darn I'm color blind


----------



## Muse (Apr 26, 2010)

Ok nvm, just as long as you like it lol xD


----------



## Rubi (Apr 26, 2010)

*was it too troublesome?*


----------



## Muse (Apr 26, 2010)

Ahhh....no, not at all, don't worry about it it's my job ;3


----------



## Rubi (Apr 26, 2010)

Last question I promise: is pink the best color for the set?


----------



## Red (Apr 26, 2010)

Set request for whoever.

Avy size: Senior
Sig size: Anything rectangular works
Border: Dotted
Stock:


----------



## Muse (Apr 26, 2010)

Amatsunohina said:


> Last question I promise: is pink the best color for the set?



Lol, well you like it don't you? I think it looks good


----------



## Rubi (Apr 26, 2010)

Yep! I just hate the color but it suits the set nicely. Thanks ever so muuuch~!!


----------



## Muse (Apr 26, 2010)

SuzumeShouken said:


> Can you please make me a set (avatar+signature) using the following image:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Stock_
> ...



I see you had this exact request made at another shop a few hours after you requested it here...do you still want this done?



RockpiRate said:


> hi guys I would like a set with this pic.  and also an av. size 150x150 billie joe on the same pic. and some nice pirate print on the sig. and av. I'll be very happy if u do this for me



Do you mean you want it to say 'billie joe' is some sort of pirate font? lol xD



Red said:


> Set request for whoever.
> 
> Avy size: Senior
> Sig size: Anything rectangular works
> ...



doing nao :33


----------



## Maria Antonia (Apr 26, 2010)

For Aphro 

Set please,
Stock: 
Size: junior
Border: Dotted or half rounded
Colors/Effects: Whatever looks good
Text: Only slightly mad

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Muse (Apr 26, 2010)

Red said:


> Set request for whoever.
> 
> Avy size: Senior
> Sig size: Anything rectangular works
> ...


----------



## migukuni (Apr 27, 2010)

Set please...
Stock:





Size: senior and junior
Border: Dotted or half rounded
Effects: Have the three of them in one sig, like maybe you can cut it into 1/3rds and each of them in one panel? Effects you decide 
Colors: denmark=red, Turkey=blue, Germany=green, any shade whatever looks good
Avy: If you can do a gif of the three of them, then it is highly appreciated
Text: The first stock is Turkey, second stock is Denmark, third stock is germany... Accross all three: Migukuni Heaven

heheheh


----------



## AreoSamurai21 (Apr 27, 2010)

Muse said:


>


* ThanK You!  I love it very much*


----------



## RockpiRate (Apr 27, 2010)

Muse said:


> I see you had this exact request made at another shop a few hours after you requested it here...do you still want this done?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just make the set  that's bec. i like the pirate stuff and green day   all i wont the avatar 150x150 with billie joe  u can make the sig. how u see that suits him.


----------



## Sake (Apr 27, 2010)

Aphro, I think I'll stop working here. I'm kinda busy with school, and I don't think I can do this at the same time so... argh, sorryyyy.


----------



## Eternity (Apr 27, 2010)

Can I join hera again?


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 27, 2010)

Sorry guys i will do my requests tomorrow. Busy with work with now so pleas be patient.  :33



Sake said:


> Aphro, I think I'll stop working here. I'm kinda busy with school, and I don't think I can do this at the same time so... argh, sorryyyy.



Its fine Sake. It was nice having you around.   



Merose Tengoku said:


> Can I join hera again?



I think Muse and i can handle it right now till we get more customers. 

Up next:
itsmylife - Aphro - 33
SuzumeShouken - muse - 34
RockpiRate - muse - 34
Akira Light - aphro - 35
migukuni - anyone - 35

If i missed anyone please let me know.


----------



## Muse (Apr 27, 2010)

RockpiRate said:


> hi guys I would like a set with this pic.  and also an av. size 150x150 billie joe on the same pic. and some nice pirate print on the sig. and av. I'll be very happy if u do this for me


----------



## Muse (Apr 27, 2010)

migukuni said:


> Set please...
> Stock:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Muse (Apr 27, 2010)

SuzumeShouken said:


> Can you please make me a set (avatar+signature) using the following image:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Stock_
> ...


----------



## Wisely (Apr 27, 2010)

I love your workk. (Hence why I'm back lol)


Sett

Senior size
And add anything you want.


----------



## RockpiRate (Apr 28, 2010)

Muse said:


>


 10ks a lot guys i love it..it's fantastic


----------



## Rubi (Apr 28, 2010)

*Muse I'm really sorry for the bother but the sig got removed. Could you please reupload it somewhere else? I'm really sorry for the bother*


----------



## Muse (Apr 28, 2010)

Lol sure but it's common practice to rehost sets you have made for you, just so you know lol


----------



## Rubi (Apr 28, 2010)

*is that so? Thank you so much~!!!! sorry for bothering you!*


----------



## Juli (Apr 28, 2010)

Aphro..<3

Request: Set

Size: 150x200 Avy, Sig size up to you
Borders: Solid or none
Effects/Extras: Just do your magic, Ava focus on the red haired girl


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 28, 2010)

Request for set
*
Avatar*
Stock-
Size-150x150
Border-Black and white

No effects
*
Signature*
Stock-
Size-Max signature size
Border-Black and white

No effects

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 29, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> why do i love your work soo much Aphrodite...
> 
> sig transparent with effects :33 big
> 
> ...



Sorry it took so long and hope you like it.   



Up next:
Akira Light - aphro - 35
Wisely - aphro - 36
Juli - aphro - 36
Sephiroth - anyone - 36


If i missed anyone please let me know.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 29, 2010)

Muse said:


>



tnx a lot desu~~~

Love it


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 29, 2010)

Aphrodite said:


> Sorry it took so long and hope you like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow aphro its beautiful  i really want to learn glow effect  thanks


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 29, 2010)

Akira Light said:


> For Aphro
> 
> Set please,
> Stock:
> ...



Here ya go and hope you like it







Up next:
Wisely - aphro - 36
Juli - aphro - 36
Sephiroth - anyone - 36


If i missed anyone please let me know.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 29, 2010)

Sorry for not being too specific in what I want...

Avy: 150 x 200 (I'm down with any border or effect to be honest) 
Sig: Same deal, anything is cool with me.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 29, 2010)

Image: 
Border: Creators judgement.
Effect: Creators judgement.
Text: None.

Senior sizes please. =)

Will rep and cred, offcourse.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 29, 2010)

Wisely said:


> I love your workk. (Hence why I'm back lol)
> 
> 
> Sett
> ...



Trying new stuff so hope you like it.







Up next:
Juli - aphro - 36
Sephiroth - 36
StrawHat4Life - 36
SuzumeShouken - 36


If i missed anyone please let me know.


----------



## Rima (Apr 29, 2010)

Request for Aphrodite 
What kind of request: Set

Border: Rounded
Size: Junior
Effects: Just make it pretty. :33
Can I have one 150 x 150 avatar?


----------



## Wisely (Apr 29, 2010)

Aphrodite said:


> Trying new stuff so hope you like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it.  Rep and credit of course!


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 29, 2010)

I would like Aphrodite to take this request.

Request: Set

Stock: 

Size: Junior

Border: Rounded

Text: Avalon

Text 2: Love is a Hurricane

(Like put both of those texts if you know what I mean.) Please make it awesome. 


Hopefully I did this request properly.


----------



## Kinzey (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't care who takes this request.

request: set

stock:



junior size.

For the avatar just make it her head. For the sig, I'd like it to be a transparency. Remove the words at the bottom, even if it means cutting off the bottom bit.

sig text: Yami-chan

thank you


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 30, 2010)

Juli said:


> Aphro..<3
> 
> Request: Set
> 
> ...



i figured i would remove the text because i loved the stock and thought the text ruined it, Never again i say never again, I dont have that kind of patience.   







Up next:
Sephiroth - 36
StrawHat4Life - 36
SuzumeShouken - 36
Rima - aphro - 36
Avalon - aphro - 36
kinzey - 37


If i missed anyone please let me know.


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 30, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Request for set
> *
> Avatar*
> Stock-
> ...







Up next:
StrawHat4Life - 36
SuzumeShouken - 36
Rima - aphro - 36
Avalon - aphro - 36
kinzey - 37


If i missed anyone please let me know.


----------



## Juli (Apr 30, 2010)

Oh god..thanks for the hard work. It's absolutely beautiful.. <3
Will change the set when I get back from work.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 30, 2010)

Crap, I forgot to ask.

Can I get the words removed on the signature please?


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 30, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Crap, I forgot to ask.
> 
> Can I get the words removed on the signature please?



Its ok  



Will do more requests later today.


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 30, 2010)

I don't mean to spam your thread but what does it mean when there is a number besides your name such a 36 for example?


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 30, 2010)

Its ok to ask questions if your curious lol. it just lets us know what page number the request is on incase we get backed up.  

Also i will do some requests later.


----------



## AreoSamurai21 (Apr 30, 2010)

*Requested : Set*

*Size : 500 x 350*

*Stock : *

*Effects : Anything that ,looks good something bright*

*Border : semi round*

*Other : Text: Changed...*
*Other Text: AreoSamurai21*
*Avaty focus on Sakura*


----------



## Pyro (May 1, 2010)

Requested : Set

Stock :


Effects : Up to you, whatever you think would look good.

Border : rounded off

Other : I'd like it to say Pyro somewhere on there, and if you can get rid of that small stuff on the bottom right that would be great.


----------



## Stephen (May 2, 2010)

Requested set for Aphrodite ~

Stock - 

Size - not too small probably 500 x 350 or something like that

The rest I leave up to your creativity


----------



## Helixals (May 2, 2010)

Can someone render me this soul to tomorow :S Please : I need only the souls.

*Spoiler*: __ 






and this.Its bit litle :SS


----------



## RockpiRate (May 2, 2010)

could someone make set with this


----------



## Scizor (May 2, 2010)

Please revamp: 

Border: Thin black border
Effect: Creator's judgement - whatever you think looks best. (I do want an effect though, so please, surprise me =))
Text: None.
Size: Senior Avatar size, please.

Will rep again +cred, offc. =)


----------



## Synn (May 2, 2010)

Request for Aphrodite 


Request - set (avatar with Kurenai please)
Stock - 
Size - senior
Borders - semi-rounded
Effects - colorization

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Muse (May 2, 2010)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Sorry for not being too specific in what I want...
> 
> Avy: 150 x 200 (I'm down with any border or effect to be honest)
> Sig: Same deal, anything is cool with me.


----------



## Muse (May 2, 2010)

kinzey said:


> I don't care who takes this request.
> 
> request: set
> 
> ...


----------



## Aphrodite (May 2, 2010)

SuzumeShouken said:


> Image:
> Border: Creators judgement.
> Effect: Creators judgement.
> Text: None.
> ...



not doing this as you have already requested the same image in 3 or 4 shops and have sets from each one already.





SuzumeShouken said:


> Please revamp:
> 
> Border: Thin black border
> Effect: Creator's judgement - whatever you think looks best. (I do want an effect though, so please, surprise me =))
> ...



Again not doing this for the other reason stated on your last request.


----------



## Aphrodite (May 2, 2010)

Rima said:


> Request for Aphrodite
> What kind of request: Set
> 
> Border: Rounded
> ...













Up next:
Avalon - aphro - 36
AreoSamurai21 - 37
Pyro - 37
Stephen - aphro - 37
Helixals - 37
RockpiRate - 37
David1822 - aphro - 37


If i missed anyone please let me know.


----------



## Kinzey (May 3, 2010)

Muse said:


>



It's...it's...it's beautiful!  cred and rep for you!


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 3, 2010)

@Muse: Awesome job, thanks. 

Will rep and cred.


----------



## Scizor (May 3, 2010)

Aphrodite said:


> not doing this as you have already requested the same image in 3 or 4 shops and have sets from each one already.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So what?

You'll get your rep, I'll get my image, and we'll all be happy. =)


----------



## Muse (May 3, 2010)

Sig, sig, please turn off your sig


----------



## Aphrodite (May 3, 2010)

SuzumeShouken said:


> So what?
> 
> You'll get your rep, I'll get my image, and we'll all be happy. =)



Excuse me. No you wont and this is my shop and if i say i wont do your request then guess what i wont do it. I will still be happy. You will also find that once other shop owners find out that your requesting the same set they wont do your requests either. Im not wasting my time on one set when you have the exact same image in 4 other shops. No freaking way. So bye bye.   

Also Muse is right turn off your sig when in my shop. Thank you and have a nice day.


----------



## ZigZag (May 3, 2010)

Would you mind making an avatar out of this image please? 



Whatever you think looks good is fine with me.

Thank you.


----------



## Scizor (May 3, 2010)

Aphrodite said:


> Excuse me. No you wont and this is my shop and if i say i wont do your request then guess what i wont do it. I will still be happy. You will also find that once other shop owners find out that your requesting the same set they wont do your requests either. Im not wasting my time on one set when you have the exact same image in 4 other shops. No freaking way. So bye bye.
> 
> Also Muse is right turn off your sig when in my shop. Thank you and have a nice day.



lol. ok.
But what exactly is the problem here except your pride?

Buisness is buisness.

Good bye and have a nice day.


----------



## Fr?t (May 3, 2010)

Set, please :33

*Stock:* 


*Size:* Junior, 125x125

*Border:* Rounded border for both, please

*Additional details:* - Avatar with focus on Jason (the kid's) face. As for the sig, same size, rounded, minimal effects. Do whatever you do to make it look pretty.

Thanks. :33


----------



## Pyro (May 3, 2010)

SuzumeShouken said:


> lol. ok.
> But what exactly is the problem here except your pride?
> 
> Buisness is buisness.
> ...



I'm pretty sure the artists that make these for us don't do it for the reps. I mean sure it's nice to get them but I would venture a guess and say that it's not the real purpose.

They take the time out of their day to do our requests, so that they can help us out. They feel good giving people something that they enjoy and will use. However, if you are just going to be going around to everyone asking for the same thing, then it's almost as if you don't need their help at all. 

If I'm wrong, someone please correct me as I don't intend to speak for anyone else.


----------



## Punpun (May 3, 2010)

Requesting a Set 


so here the pic   .



Size: Junior size ?
Borders: Dunno how to says it, as it is on my ava, square no ?
Effects: Colorisation, but well, just do your best/whatever your want, and *if you can *use the whole character for the avy. If not, do how you think it fit the the best 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Scizor (May 3, 2010)

Pyro said:


> I'm pretty sure the artists that make these for us don't do it for the reps. I mean sure it's nice to get them but I would venture a guess and say that it's not the real purpose.
> 
> They take the time out of their day to do our requests, so that they can help us out. They feel good giving people something that they enjoy and will use. However, if you are just going to be going around to everyone asking for the same thing, then it's almost as if you don't need their help at all.
> 
> If I'm wrong, someone please correct me as I don't intend to speak for anyone else.



There are no such things as selfless acts.

No matter how nice the person.

Especially on the internetz.

Not saying she isnt nice, but I dont see the big deal. Who cares if I want four different versions of the same icon? If that is what I want, then why cant she make it, if all she does is please costumers?

And if its about asking different shops, then its just her pride that's in the way. =/


----------



## Muse (May 3, 2010)

^Aphro's the shop owner...what she says goes, and I as someone who makes sets agrees it's annoying to make something you requested somewhere else, because rep or not it's a waste of our time seeing as you prolly won't wear it very long, if even at all, b/c you have like 20 versions of the same shit.

How bout from here on out you don't post here unless you have a request that you haven't requested somewhere else


----------



## Scizor (May 3, 2010)

Muse said:


> ^Aphro's the shop owner...what she says goes, and I as someone who makes sets agrees it's annoying to make something you requested somewhere else, because rep or not it's a waste of our time seeing as you prolly won't wear it very long, if even at all, b/c you have like 20 versions of the same shit.
> 
> How bout from here on out you don't post here unless you have a request that you haven't requested somewhere else



Fair enough.


----------



## Satsuki (May 3, 2010)

If I may...
I got quite angry when I saw a set I had made had been rejected, and the stock asked to be prettied up by another.
It's quite rude.


----------



## Scizor (May 3, 2010)

Skotty said:


> If I may...
> I got quite angry when I saw a set I had made had been rejected, and the stock asked to be prettied up by another.
> It's quite rude.



Though that's not what's happening, 'I'll bite'.

When you really break it down, thats not rude, thats life.

And its the interwebz.


----------



## Muse (May 3, 2010)

DUDE SRSLY....shop, this is a shop....stop posting 

Anything not set related needs to stop now plz


----------



## Scizor (May 3, 2010)

Muse said:


> ^Aphro's the shop owner...what she says goes, and I as someone who makes sets agrees it's annoying to make something you requested somewhere else, because rep or not it's a waste of our time seeing as you prolly won't wear it very long, if even at all, b/c you have like 20 versions of the same shit.
> 
> How bout from here on out you don't post here unless you have a request that you haven't requested somewhere else





Muse said:


> DUDE SRSLY....shop, this is a shop....stop posting
> 
> Anything not set related needs to stop now plz




what the..

Ah well. 
/discussion.


----------



## Aphrodite (May 3, 2010)

SuzumeShouken said:


> There are no such things as selfless acts.
> 
> No matter how nice the person.
> 
> ...



Ok as a matter of fact i am nice and no i dont care if the person reps me or credits me. Credit and rep wasnt an option in my old shop and neither is it in this one. However i have no choice but to ask for it in this shop because i do have someone who works very hard for me and thats Muse. She works hard on her stuff and its not fair that i deny her the rep and credit she so well more then deserves. As for my stuff rep or credit means nothing as i could not give a two rats ass about rep. Hence why when i post in giveaways i never ask for rep or credit. 

This is my shop and i can refuse any request i damn well please. The reason i refuse to make your request has nothing to do with pride or rep. It has to do with the other people in my shop waiting on their request to get done when i am wasting my time on your set that you already have 50 different versions of. Its showing respect to them instead of showing anything towards your selfish self. Now if you post in my shop again after having been warned you will receive a section ban from this section. Please go on your merry way and dont let the door oooops sorry i meant have a nice day.   



Muse said:


> ^Aphro's the shop owner...what she says goes, and I as someone who makes sets agrees it's annoying to make something you requested somewhere else, because rep or not it's a waste of our time seeing as you prolly won't wear it very long, if even at all, b/c you have like 20 versions of the same shit.
> 
> How bout from here on out you don't post here unless you have a request that you haven't requested somewhere else



Agreed and can i say again your awesome  



Skotty said:


> If I may...
> I got quite angry when I saw a set I had made had been rejected, and the stock asked to be prettied up by another.
> It's quite rude.



Thats very rude and not to mention annoying and disrespectful. I fully agree.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 3, 2010)

so I was like gonna post cuz I havent been here in a while and saying "hey gais I might get PS back soon "

but yeah, epic dramathon 

well played gais


----------



## Muse (May 3, 2010)

AreoSamurai21 said:


> *Requested : Set*
> 
> *Size : 500 x 350*
> 
> ...







...

Up Next:

Avalon - aphro - 36
Pyro - 37
Stephen - aphro - 37
Helixals - 37
RockpiRate - 37
David1822 - aphro - 37
ZigZag - 38
Früt - 38
Mandom - 38

(hope you don't mind me postin the housekeeping thing too, aphro, i'd get confused w/o it )


----------



## Muse (May 3, 2010)

Pyro said:


> Requested : Set
> 
> Stock :
> 
> ...







...

Up next:

Avalon - aphro - 36
Stephen - aphro - 37
Helixals - 37
RockpiRate - 37
David1822 - aphro - 37
ZigZag - 38
Fr?t - 38
Mandom - 38


----------



## Aphrodite (May 3, 2010)

Avalon said:


> I would like Aphrodite to take this request.
> 
> Request: Set
> 
> ...



you did fine and hope the set is to your liking.  







Muse said:


> ...
> 
> Up Next:
> 
> ...



I dont mind at all. it actually helps a lot  

Also very nice sets you just posted.  

Up next:
Stephen - aphro - 37
Helixals - 37
RockpiRate - 37
David1822 - aphro - 37
ZigZag - 38
Fr?t - 38
Mandom - 38

If i missed anyone please let me know.


----------



## Pyro (May 3, 2010)

Muse said:


> ...
> 
> Up next:
> 
> ...





Looks amazing! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Muse (May 3, 2010)

Helixals said:


> Can someone render me this soul to tomorow :S Please : I need only the souls.



You just wanted them transed right? :0


*Spoiler*: __ 















Aphrodite said:


> I dont mind at all. it actually helps a lot
> 
> Also very nice sets you just posted.



Ok 

Thank you  

...

Up next:

Stephen - aphro - 37
RockpiRate - 37
David1822 - aphro - 37
ZigZag - 38
Fr?t - 38
Mandom - 38


----------



## Helixals (May 4, 2010)

*Thanks Muse you are the best ^^*


----------



## Rubi (May 4, 2010)

I know this is none of my business but I don't think Aphro and Muse makes us sigs just for the rep. It was aphro's choice to make this shop and it was Muse's choice to help out. They made their choice and they weren't required to do this. It was a volluntary act. What would they do with reps? They already have a lot of reps and they're just little green bars. It may not be a lot of work but they're still giving away their time to make that avatar. What she said isn't really bs. But... Whatever. I shouldn't be butting in other people's business.

Set Request for anyone. 


Size: biggest size for juniors
Borders: whatever you like
effects: whatever you like but please no pink ;3 {just please spice it up}
Text: "I held your hand through all of these years, but you still have... <make this a little bigger> All of me...." ~for the sig I honestly don't know if that text suits it. If you don't think it suits it can you please put in whatever text you think suits it?  

"My Immortal"~ for avatar


 [please take your time]


----------



## piRateRock (May 4, 2010)

Muse i'm here..don't forget my set


----------



## AreoSamurai21 (May 4, 2010)

Muse said:


> ...
> 
> Up Next:
> 
> ...


Thanks I love it


----------



## Nawheetos (May 5, 2010)

Request for Aphrodite please 

Request: Set

Stock: 
Size: Senior

Border: I leave the artistry up to you.  You can cut it down, change the shape, make a border or not, whatever you like.

Text: erm... Any ideas?  I'm tempted to ask for 'you are so very _arresting' _
No text is fine.

Yeah I'm not good at requesting because I'm never sure what I want, sorry D: Just surprise me with something hot.

Thanks!


----------



## Rima (May 5, 2010)

Thanks Aphro.


----------



## Satsuki (May 5, 2010)

Aphro, you make some fucking gorgeous stuff.

Could I have a sig?

450 x 200


oh, any effects and for border... rounded


----------



## Laex (May 5, 2010)

An av plz? 



150x200 and some pretty effects.


----------



## Z (May 6, 2010)

Want Aphrodite to take this request. 





Make a good set of this please.


----------



## Aphrodite (May 6, 2010)

Ok just so you guys know i changed OS's again and went back to windows. I just downloaded photoshop today and i dont have a lot of my resources i use to make sets. I have only a select few i collected this morning. So im sorry if the requests i finished are not up to par.  

In a week i should be good to go.



Stephen said:


> Requested set for Aphrodite ~
> 
> Stock -
> 
> ...









RockpiRate said:


> could someone make set with this


----------



## Aphrodite (May 6, 2010)

David1822 said:


> Request for Aphrodite
> 
> 
> Request - set (avatar with Kurenai please)
> ...









Laex said:


> An av plz?
> 
> 
> 
> 150x200 and some pretty effects.



Since you just wanted an avie i went ahead and did yours



i know you all were expecting better and sorry i didnt deliver.  



Up next:
ZigZag - 38
Fr?t - 38
Mandom - 38
Amatsunohina - 39
Nawheetos - aphro - 39
CloudKitty7 - 39
Skotty - aphro - 39
Z - aphro - 39
If i have forgotten someone please let me know...


----------



## Laex (May 6, 2010)

Aphrodite said:


> Since you just wanted an avie i went ahead and did yours
> 
> 
> 
> i know you all were expecting better and sorry i didnt deliver.



No aphro its adorable pek Thank you!


----------



## Aphrodite (May 6, 2010)

Awww im glad you liked it.. i promise to do better next time though.


----------



## Stephen (May 6, 2010)

Looks amazing as always thanks Stephy!!!


----------



## Rosie (May 6, 2010)

Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Borders: Rounded
Effects: lights, colorization

Please and thank you


----------



## Aphrodite (May 6, 2010)

Stephen said:


> Looks amazing as always thanks Stephy!!!



Glad you liked it. I will do better next time hopefully  

Up next:
ZigZag - 38
Früt - 38
Mandom - 38
Amatsunohina - 39
Nawheetos - aphro - 39
CloudKitty7 - 39
Skotty - aphro - 39
Z - aphro - 39
Rose Red Belle - 39

If i have forgotten someone please let me know...


----------



## .:Jason:. (May 8, 2010)

Hello, I have a request for Aphrodite if you don't mind.

Request: Set
Size: Maximum size for junior
Text: On the sig could you have the word "Hikari" coming from the top lefthand and "The Winter Flower" coming from the bottom right?
Stock: 
Border: Rounded and dotted or just rounded, please.
Extra: Could you remove the stars in the picture? And for the avatar, focus on her face?

Other than that, I leave the request in your capable hands.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 8, 2010)

This request is for a set I plan on wearing for a very very long time, I want something the encompasses all my interest in one, sort splicing together of pictures into one massive awesome signature, it's a bit of a big request.

*Avatar*
Stock


I would like these two combined, you can remove the little girl from it, and use any effects you see fit to make it work.

Border-Thin black solid


----------



## Sephiroth (May 8, 2010)

*Signature*
Alrite, here goes.
Stock-










All those together.

You can use any effects you think will make it look better, all I ask is a for a thin solid black border.

Should you decide to take this "project" up, thank you very much in advance. 

If it's too hard for you, I understand.


----------



## gabies (May 8, 2010)

requesting set from aphrodite
size:biggest for a junior
effects: do whatever you want 
borders: semi rounded (for ava and sig)
textn sig i want it to say deadmau5

sig: 

ava:


----------



## Aphrodite (May 8, 2010)

ZigZag said:


> Would you mind making an avatar out of this image please?
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Fr?t said:


> Set, please :33
> 
> *Stock:*
> 
> ...







Up next:
Mandom - 38
Amatsunohina - 39
Nawheetos - aphro - 39
CloudKitty7 - 39
Skotty - aphro - 39
Z - aphro - 39
Rose Red Belle - 39
.:Jason:. - aphro - 40
Sephiroth - will give it a try - 40
Gabies - aphro - 40

If i have forgotten someone please let me know...


----------



## S (May 8, 2010)

Senior sized sig and avatar please 
Effects: Whatever you think looks good


----------



## Sayaka (May 8, 2010)

requesting set Muse


colorization bright and colorful :33

on sig have " i am who i am i am me "

avy both 125x125 and 150x150 

dotted with white borders squared

sig make it big so i can see her body :33

 thanks


----------



## Aphrodite (May 9, 2010)

Mandom said:


> Requesting a Set
> 
> 
> so here the pic   .
> ...



All i have time to do tonight. If its to busy let me know and i will redo it. I kinda went crazy with it.  











Up next:
Amatsunohina - 39
Nawheetos - aphro - 39
CloudKitty7 - 39
Skotty - aphro - 39
Z - aphro - 39
Rose Red Belle - 39
.:Jason:. - aphro - 40
Sephiroth - will give it a try - 40
Gabies - aphro - 40
Saki - 40
itsmylife - Muse - 40

If i have forgotten someone please let me know...


----------



## Becko (May 9, 2010)

I'd like a junior set of this:

Effects:By the worker's choice.Just not to be too colourful, and I was thinking about a round, dotted frame for the avy.Thanks.


----------



## Horan (May 9, 2010)

Set please!
Size: Junior
Effects: Do whatever you want, as long as it looks pretty. :33

Extra: Transparency, please. pek

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Muse (May 9, 2010)

Heeeeeeyyyy aphro sorry I haven't been around the past few days, i was moving 

Anyway I'll be doing rose red belle, saki, itsmylife, becko, and amarantha's requests tonight :33


----------



## Muse (May 9, 2010)

Rose Red Belle said:


> Request: Set
> Stock:
> Size: Senior
> Borders: Rounded
> ...











Saki said:


> Senior sized sig and avatar please
> Effects: Whatever you think looks good


----------



## Muse (May 9, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> requesting set Muse
> 
> colorization bright and colorful
> 
> ...









Becko said:


> I'd like a junior set of this:
> Effects:By the worker's choice.Just not to be too colourful, and I was thinking about a round, dotted frame for the avy.Thanks.











Amarantha said:


> Set please!
> Size: Junior
> Effects: Do whatever you want, as long as it looks pretty.
> Extra: Transparency, please.
> ...







...

Up next:
Amatsunohina - 39
Nawheetos - aphro - 39
CloudKitty7 - 39
Skotty - aphro - 39
Z - aphro - 39
.:Jason:. - aphro - 40
Sephiroth - aphro(?) - 40
Gabies - aphro - 40


----------



## Sayaka (May 10, 2010)

awesome muse i love it  

rep


----------



## Punpun (May 10, 2010)

Aphrodite said:


> All i have time to do tonight. If its to busy let me know and i will redo it. I kinda went crazy with it.



Awesome


----------



## Becko (May 10, 2010)

Yay!Thanks, It's awesome as always! Rep+credit


----------



## Rosie (May 10, 2010)

This looks great! Unfortunately, I can't wear it until tomorrow


----------



## ZigZag (May 10, 2010)

Thank you, they both look fantastic.


----------



## Ishamael (May 10, 2010)

Request: Set
Size: Junior
Effects: Whatever you feel looks best.
Whoever is available can do it.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 11, 2010)

Aphrodite said:
			
		

> Hey i need a favor. I need you to go to my shop and make a post saying that i haven't forgotten about my requests but im having really really bad connection problems and i cant sign on long enough to do anything. Im not sure when it will be fixed but as soon as i am able to sign on without getting kicked off i will do my requests. Just to stay patient and im so sorry about this. I would leave a post but my connection is so bad right now that the reply box doesnt even show when i enter a thread.
> 
> So i have no way of leaving any messages in a thread. Hope i can make it on later but no promises.



so anyway, hope you guys stay patient, she'll be back when her connection works in full again

meanwhile, as co-owner, I feel obliged to help out in some requests, so i'll be helping for now till she gets back, hope thats good


----------



## Muse (May 11, 2010)

Amatsunohina said:


> I know this is none of my business but I don't think Aphro and Muse makes us sigs just for the rep. It was aphro's choice to make this shop and it was Muse's choice to help out. They made their choice and they weren't required to do this. It was a volluntary act. What would they do with reps? They already have a lot of reps and they're just little green bars. It may not be a lot of work but they're still giving away their time to make that avatar. What she said isn't really bs. But... Whatever. I shouldn't be butting in other people's business.
> 
> Set Request for anyone.
> 
> ...



sorry this took so long, last time i did requests i saw a deleted post of your's on the last page and not this post and for some reason thought you had cancelled your request, i apologize 







...

Up next:
Nawheetos - aphro - 39
CloudKitty7 - 39
Skotty - aphro - 39
Z - aphro - 39
.:Jason:. - aphro - 40
Sephiroth - aphro(?) - 40
Gabies - aphro - 40
Ishamael - 40


----------



## Sima (May 11, 2010)

For anyone willing to take.

I just need a sig, dotted border around it, any effects you see fit. Don't make it too big, i like smaller sigs.



thanks in advance.


----------



## Rubi (May 12, 2010)

I hate it, I won't wear it, I won't rep and cred and this is the worst set I ever got.

That's pretty much what a Person with no eyes and brains will say. I love it, muse. Thanks a lot for the effort you put in my request. Was it hard or anything? Thanks again. I'll wear it later when I get a hold of the laptop. Thanks again will rep and cred. And besides, it's only been 8 days. Thanks for your time


----------



## Sayaka (May 12, 2010)

Amatsunohina said:


> I hate it, I won't wear it, I won't rep and cred and this is the worst set I ever got.
> 
> That's pretty much what a Person with no eyes and brains will say. I love it, aphro. Thanks a lot for the effort you put in my request. Was it hard or anything? Thanks again. I'll wear it later when I get a hold of the laptop. Thanks again will rep and cred. And besides, it's only been 8 days. Thanks for your time



the person is not aphro but muse 

also you should turn your sig off...


----------



## Rubi (May 12, 2010)

Sorry muse for my stupid blindness ;__;


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 12, 2010)

Sima said:


> For anyone willing to take.
> 
> I just need a sig, dotted border around it, any effects you see fit. Don't make it too big, i like smaller sigs.
> 
> ...



hope you like it 

currently limited right now since I dont have any textures, only brushes 

and the dots may seem to be too close, im not sure tho, just tell me if you want some changes


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 12, 2010)

disable sig pl0x


----------



## Sima (May 12, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> hope you like it
> 
> currently limited right now since I dont have any textures, only brushes
> 
> and the dots may seem to be too close, im not sure tho, just tell me if you want some changes



thanks so much, i love it :3


----------



## Maxi (May 12, 2010)

Sup Aphrodite . 

Can you please make a set of Maxi. He is a character from the Soul Calibur fighting game series. 

Here are some examples of how badass Maxi looks like


*Spoiler*: _Example 1_ 




Large pic lol


----------



## Quincy James (May 12, 2010)

Sup 
I don't mind which one of you makes me a set but it needs to be smexin'.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 13, 2010)

takes ^



Ishamael said:


> Request: Set
> Size: Junior
> Effects: Whatever you feel looks best.
> Whoever is available can do it.



takes :WOW


----------



## Metaro (May 13, 2010)

Request of..

*Spoiler*: __ 




Avatar (150x150) an Signatue please :
Stock:




Konan like always 


Thanks a lot


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (May 13, 2010)

Request: Avatar quest for Aphrodite please. :33


150x150 avatar please, do whatever you want it.


----------



## Laex (May 13, 2010)

Oh Aphro-chan 


*Spoiler*: __ 








could You make both of those stocks into just an  av. Thanks :3


----------



## Gotann (May 13, 2010)

Haven't been active on this forum  , but I saw the great work there and can't help myself asking for an avy if it's possible. 



150x200 and a 150x150 version
Semi-rounded borders


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 13, 2010)

Nawheetos said:


> Request for Aphrodite please
> 
> Request: Set
> 
> ...



Aphrodite cant post so im posting the set for her

here you go





Up next:
CloudKitty7 - 39
Skotty - aphro - 39
Z - aphro - 39
.:Jason:. - aphro - 40
Sephiroth - will give it a try - 40
Gabies - aphro - 40
Ishamael - Michael lucky  - 40
DarkZero - aphro - 41
Quincy James - Michael lucky - 41
Raye.. - 41
Freya - Aphro - 41
Laex - Aphro - 41
Gotann - 41


----------



## Muse (May 13, 2010)

CloudKitty7 said:


> May I request a *set* for this please? Any of you can chose to do with it, I don't mind... just do a good job. I wanna see how you guyz do and I'll add it to my set.
> *-Size*: Junior or Senior, Any size that can fit my two spoiler tags in my sig
> *-Colorization*: I'd like a Blue keen to it. Navy Blue is my favorite color, but any Blue is fine.
> 
> ...









...

Up next:
Skotty - aphro - 39
Z - aphro - 39
.:Jason:. - aphro - 40
Sephiroth - aphro - 40
Gabies - aphro - 40
Ishamael - Michael Lucky- 40
DarkZero - aphro - 41
Quincy James - Michael Lucky - 41
Raye - 41
Freya - aphro - 41
Laex - aphro - 41
Gotann - 41


----------



## Stephen (May 14, 2010)

Aphrodite's internet is really crappy right now and she can't barely get on to post the requests as she can barely load images right now so she asked me to do it for her.



Skotty said:


> Aphro, you make some fucking gorgeous stuff.
> 
> Could I have a sig?
> 
> ...


----------



## Stephen (May 14, 2010)

Freya said:


> Request: Avatar quest for Aphrodite please. :33
> 
> 
> 150x150 avatar please, do whatever you want it.



Aphrodite went ahead and did yours because all you wanted were your avies.



Up next:
Z - aphro - 39
.:Jason:. - aphro - 40
Sephiroth - will give it a try - 40
Gabies - aphro - 40
Ishamael - Michael lucky  - 40
DarkZero - aphro - 41
Quincy James - Michael lucky - 41
Raye.. - 41
Laex - Aphro - 41
Gotann - 41

If i have forgotten someone please let me know...


----------



## Rubi (May 14, 2010)

can users with less than 50 posts request? So far gotann only has 2 posts


----------



## Nawheetos (May 14, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> Aphrodite cant post so im posting the set for her
> 
> here you go


Hawt, thank you 
Rep and creds for aphro


----------



## Aphrodite (May 14, 2010)

Amatsunohina said:


> can users with less than 50 posts request? So far gotann only has 2 posts



Yeah i dont care. 50 posts requirement are for shops who demand rep for their work. You have to have 50 posts before you can rep but i dont really care so i usually make sets for anyone.

@ Nawheetos - Im glad you liked it. It wasnt working with me to begin with but after playing with it for a while it started to work better.


----------



## Gotann (May 14, 2010)

Would've been understandable considering the fact that I'm not really active on these forums. Just kinda been lurking for ~2 years.  But I really like what you guys do 

So yeah, thanks to whoever makes it.


----------



## Aphrodite (May 14, 2010)

Z said:


> Want Aphrodite to take this request.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like someone else already did the request though. Oh well made it anyway.  





Up next:
.:Jason:. - aphro - 40
Sephiroth - will give it a try - 40
Gabies - aphro - 40
Ishamael - Michael lucky  - 40
DarkZero - aphro - 41
Quincy James - Michael lucky - 41
Raye.. - 41
Laex - Aphro - 41
Gotann - 41

If i have forgotten someone please let me know...


----------



## Proxy (May 14, 2010)

Set request - Corners: Top left and bottom right rounded with white inner border and black outer border. Senior sized and without anything added please.

For the sig, the same type of rounding and border color, senior-sized as well. Hope it's not too much to ask. Thanks in advance


----------



## Aphrodite (May 14, 2010)

.:Jason:. said:


> Hello, I have a request for Aphrodite if you don't mind.
> 
> Request: Set
> Size: Maximum size for junior
> ...



Hope this is ok





Up next:
Sephiroth - will give it a try - 40
Gabies - aphro - 40
Ishamael - Michael lucky  - 40
DarkZero - aphro - 41
Quincy James - Michael lucky - 41
Raye.. - 41
Laex - Aphro - 41
Gotann - 41
Proxy - 42

If i have forgotten someone please let me know...


----------



## .:Jason:. (May 14, 2010)

Aphrodite said:


> Hope this is ok
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love it, thanks~


----------



## Aphrodite (May 15, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> This request is for a set I plan on wearing for a very very long time, I want something the encompasses all my interest in one, sort splicing together of pictures into one massive awesome signature, it's a bit of a big request.
> 
> *Avatar*
> Stock
> ...



I hope this is ok. That was a buttload of images and i did the best i could. i used them all so i hope you like it. If not its ok because its hard fitting so many images into one image and have it look good.  





Up next:
Gabies - aphro - 40
Ishamael - Michael lucky  - 40
DarkZero - aphro - 41
Quincy James - Michael lucky - 41
Raye.. - 41
Laex - Aphro - 41
Gotann - 41
Proxy - 42

If i have forgotten someone please let me know...


----------



## Rannic (May 15, 2010)

If it's not too much trouble can you please make a set out of this image:

Size:Junior
Everything else do with as you see fit
thanks in advance


----------



## Sephiroth (May 15, 2010)

Aphrodite said:


> I hope this is ok. That was a buttload of images and i did the best i could. i used them all so i hope you like it. If not its ok because its hard fitting so many images into one image and have it look good.


Fantastic work, really, thank you alot.

There is just one little thing, on guy in the green armor, you left the artist signature on him, if you could remove that for me please, it would be perfect. :33


----------



## LBFanGirl (May 16, 2010)

A sig set request for the amazing Aphrodite. 

Stock: 

Size: 460px × 190px
Border: dont care as long as its not dotted.
Text: Susan Coffey

Avy Size: Dont care

Just want it all to look really good I guess.


----------



## Zach (May 16, 2010)

Request for Aphrodite or Michael Lucky:

Senior size set of

Do what you want with it and suprise me.


----------



## Aphrodite (May 16, 2010)

Gabies said:


> requesting set from aphrodite
> size:biggest for a junior
> effects: do whatever you want
> borders: semi rounded (for ava and sig)
> ...



Hope this is ok.






@ sephiroth


Up next:
Ishamael - Michael lucky  - 40
DarkZero - aphro - 41
Quincy James - Michael lucky - 41
Raye.. - 41
Laex - Aphro - 41
Gotann - 41
Proxy - 42
moremindlessviolence - 42
LBFanGirl - Aphrodite - 42
Zach - Aphro or Michael - 42

If i have forgotten someone please let me know...


----------



## gabies (May 16, 2010)

Aphrodite said:


> Hope this is ok.



 thank you so much


----------



## Aphrodite (May 16, 2010)

Ishamael said:


> Request: Set
> Size: Junior
> Effects: Whatever you feel looks best.
> Whoever is available can do it.



Hope this is ok. I did yours since Michael seems a little busy.








Laex said:


> Oh Aphro-chan
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Went ahead and did yours since its avies. Hope these are ok but the quality wasnt the best.

Tried to make Sasuke's pic look the best i could.



Up next:
DarkZero - aphro - 41
Quincy James - Michael lucky - 41
Raye.. - 41
Gotann - 41
Proxy - 42
moremindlessviolence - 42
LBFanGirl - Aphrodite - 42
Zach - Aphro or Michael - 42

If i have forgotten someone please let me know...

@ Gabies - i am glad you liked it.


----------



## Ange-Beatrice (May 17, 2010)

Sig:
-Normal Size
-Some cool effetcts

Ava:
-Id like 4 avatars.Each of the characters faces.


----------



## Fr?t (May 17, 2010)

Reqiuest for anyone. Set, please.

*Stock:*

*Size:* Senior size, please
*Ava:* Focus on Jason's face (the dude) Rounded, please
*Sig:* Rounded, the whole picture
*Effects:* Really colorful :33
*Other:* If it's not too hard, could you make the back ground with the sign and buildings kind of... Less noticeable? Not gone entirely, even though that would be nice, but not as visible.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dagor (May 17, 2010)

Request for Aphrodite
Type of Request: Set
Size: Senior 
Border: It's up to you 
Effects: It's up to you
Stock:


----------



## Jze0 (May 19, 2010)

Requesting for someone to make a banner type signature from this . I only want the girl with red hair on the far right and I would like the sig to look bright and colorful. Also be as creative as you want... 

Additional info
Size: 400x140
Text: Mitsuhiro Sachi (make it fancy)
Border: I'd prefer maybe a border at the top and bottom (whatever color looks good)

Thank you to whoever does it.


----------



## Rinoa (May 19, 2010)

Request set to Aphrodite.

Could u please remove the devian mark i requested permission and I'll credit the artist, and the frames.

Text: Colour me free
Borders and effects up to you.I like softer bright effects 
Thank you so much.


----------



## Aphrodite (May 19, 2010)

DarkZero said:


> Sup Aphrodite .
> 
> Can you please make a set of Maxi. He is a character from the Soul Calibur fighting game series.
> 
> ...



Ok finished yours. I liked all the stocks and really didnt know which to use. Hope you like it. Also to the rest of you guys i am trying to get requests done as fast as i can. Work is kinda crazy right now. So please be patient i will make it to you.







Up next:
Quincy James - Michael lucky - 41
Raye.. - 41
Gotann - 41
Proxy - 42
moremindlessviolence - 42
LBFanGirl - Aphrodite - 42
Zach - Aphro or Michael - 42
Ange-Beatrice - 42
Fr?t - 42
Dagor - aphro - 42
Jze0 - 42
?Rinoa? - aphro - 43

If i have forgotten someone please let me know...


----------



## Maxi (May 20, 2010)

^ Thank you very much pek. Although i wanna say thank you a 1000 times, i'm gonna save it for both of us.


----------



## Sayaka (May 20, 2010)

requesting Aphrodite 

set 

avatar  both senior and junior sizes please 



on sig " haunted by my past" big with effects

make it look badass


----------



## Aphrodite (May 20, 2010)

Quincy James said:


> Sup
> I don't mind which one of you makes me a set but it needs to be smexin'.


----------



## Aphrodite (May 20, 2010)

Gotann said:


> Haven't been active on this forum  , but I saw the great work there and can't help myself asking for an avy if it's possible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Up next:
Raye.. - 41
Proxy - 42
moremindlessviolence - 42
LBFanGirl - Aphrodite - 42
Zach - Aphro - 42
Ange-Beatrice - 42
Früt - 42
Dagor - aphro - 42
Jze0 - 42
•Rinoa• - aphro - 43
itsmylife - aphro - 43

If i have forgotten someone please let me know...


----------



## Quincy James (May 20, 2010)

Aphrodite said:


> *Spoiler*: __


Lovely! Thanks very much, I'll put this up soon


----------



## Aphrodite (May 20, 2010)

Raye.. said:


> Request of..
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...







Up next:
Proxy - 42
moremindlessviolence - 42
LBFanGirl - Aphrodite - 42
Zach - Aphro - 42
Ange-Beatrice - 42
Fr?t - 42
Dagor - aphro - 42
Jze0 - 42
?Rinoa? - aphro - 43
itsmylife - aphro - 43

If i have forgotten someone please let me know...


----------



## koguryo (May 20, 2010)

Request: Set

Stock: Avy  Sig: 

Size: Senior
Border: Whatever
Extra: In the avy just "Jiyoon" is fine.

Thanks a bunch for whoever does it


----------



## Aphrodite (May 20, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Set request - Corners: Top left and bottom right rounded with white inner border and black outer border. Senior sized and without anything added please.
> 
> For the sig, the same type of rounding and border color, senior-sized as well. Hope it's not too much to ask. Thanks in advance


----------



## Gotann (May 20, 2010)

Aphrodite said:


>



Simply Awesome 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Aphrodite (May 20, 2010)

moremindlessviolence said:


> If it's not too much trouble can you please make a set out of this image:
> 
> Size:Junior
> Everything else do with as you see fit
> thanks in advance







Up next:
LBFanGirl - Aphrodite - 42
Zach - Aphro - 42
Ange-Beatrice - 42
Fr?t - 42
Dagor - aphro - 42
Jze0 - 42
?Rinoa? - aphro - 43
itsmylife - aphro - 43
koguryo - 43

If i have forgotten someone please let me know...


----------



## Proxy (May 20, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the set


----------



## Rannic (May 20, 2010)

Aphrodite said:


> Up next:
> LBFanGirl - Aphrodite - 42
> Zach - Aphro - 42
> Ange-Beatrice - 42
> ...



I love it


----------



## Aphrodite (May 21, 2010)

LBFanGirl said:


> A sig set request for the amazing Aphrodite.
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...










DarkZero said:


> ^ Thank you very much pek. Although i wanna say thank you a 1000 times, i'm gonna save it for both of us.





Quincy James said:


> Lovely! Thanks very much, I'll put this up soon





Gotann said:


> Simply Awesome
> 
> Thanks a lot!





Proxy said:


> Thanks a lot for the set





moremindlessviolence said:


> I love it



Im glad you all like it.   

Up next:
Zach - Aphro - 42
Ange-Beatrice - 42
Früt - 42
Dagor - aphro - 42
Jze0 - 42
•Rinoa• - aphro - 43
itsmylife - aphro - 43
koguryo - 43

If i have forgotten someone please let me know...


----------



## Aphrodite (May 21, 2010)

Zach said:


> Request for Aphrodite or Michael Lucky:
> 
> Senior size set of
> 
> Do what you want with it and suprise me.



ok this maybe my last request for the night. I am tired. So i will try to do more tomorrow.





Up next:
Ange-Beatrice - 42
Fr?t - 42
Dagor - aphro - 42
Jze0 - 42
?Rinoa? - aphro - 43
itsmylife - aphro - 43
koguryo - 43

If i have forgotten someone please let me know...


----------



## LBFanGirl (May 21, 2010)

Oh my god it looks amazing.  Thank you!

Just one little thing if it's not too much to ask could you make the picture of her in the sig show as clear like it does in the avatar?? like tone down the color or something to make it more visible please? Everything else is perfect!


----------



## Aphrodite (May 21, 2010)

LBFanGirl said:


> Oh my god it looks amazing.  Thank you!
> 
> Just one little thing if it's not too much to ask could you make the picture of her in the sig show as clear like it does in the avatar?? like tone down the color or something to make it more visible please? Everything else is perfect!



Sorry i can't. I just got a brand new computer and anything i had saved last night is gone. The avie is clearer because i did it seperate from the sig. So as of right now i can't. Wish you could of picked it up before today.   Im sorry.  

Speaking of request as i just said i just got a brand new comp and actually just finished setting it up. So right now i have nothing on it photoshop wise lol. So give me a couple of days and i should have things back on track. Sorry for the wait, but hey at least i can see things clearly now when making my stuff.  :WOW


----------



## `Monster (May 22, 2010)

Aphrodite. 

Or anyone else, would you mind taking this pic: 

And making it have like golden sparkles/glitter on it, and making it a lighter shade.

And would you mind putting the words: Ziotsky's Quest, and make the letters a real fancy type. Please and thank you.

Message me when whoever takes this is done!


----------



## VioNi (May 22, 2010)

I'd like a set please. 




If you could shrink the pic a bit I'd appreciate it. Round Dark border please, effects don't matter. Text saying "I'll guide you through the storm, my little firecracker" on the sig. Avatar focusing on the girl please.

If you like rep and credit I'll give it. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Eunectes (May 22, 2010)

Stock:
Avatar of his face.
Size: 150 ? 150
Text: W-B-X
You can add some effects on the letters and the pic if it makes it look beter


----------



## Aphrodite (May 24, 2010)

Ange-Beatrice said:


> Sig:
> -Normal Size
> -Some cool effetcts
> 
> ...



Finally got my photoshop back. Going to try to fill requests as fast as i can.







Fr?t said:


> Reqiuest for anyone. Set, please.
> 
> *Stock:*
> 
> ...



This picture was bad quality and i did the best i could. Hope its ok.





Up next:
Dagor - aphro - 42
Jze0 - 42
?Rinoa? - aphro - 43
itsmylife - aphro - 43
koguryo - 43
`Monster - aphro - 43
VioNi - 43
Eunectes - 44

If i have forgotten someone please let me know...


----------



## Kenshin (May 24, 2010)

Image: 
Size: senior 
Border:  dotted
Effects: anything badass , and have it say Hang0ver somewhere.


----------



## RockpiRate (May 24, 2010)

an av. please~ 


an 150x150 100x100 and 150x200

borders:
 150x200 i want this border 

others make them without borders and whit this type of borders


10ks in advance


----------



## Aphrodite (May 24, 2010)

Dagor said:


> Request for Aphrodite
> Type of Request: Set
> Size: Senior
> Border: It's up to you
> ...



Ok wasnt sure who you wanted an avie as since you didnt say. So i made one of all three.





Up next:
Jze0 - 42
?Rinoa? - aphro - 43
itsmylife - aphro - 43
koguryo - 43
`Monster - aphro - 43
VioNi - 43
Eunectes - 44
??Pai? - 44
RockpiRate - 44

If i have forgotten someone please let me know...


----------



## Aphrodite (May 24, 2010)

RockpiRate said:


> an av. please~
> 
> 
> an 150x150 100x100 and 150x200
> ...



Since you just wanted avies i went ahead and did yours







Up next:
Jze0 - 42
?Rinoa? - aphro - 43
itsmylife - aphro - 43
koguryo - 43
`Monster - aphro - 43
VioNi - 43
Eunectes - 44
??Pai? - 44

If i have forgotten someone please let me know...


----------



## RockpiRate (May 24, 2010)

Aphrodite said:


> Since you just wanted avies i went ahead and did yours



love all of them...10ks so much


----------



## Killing Frost (May 24, 2010)

Sorry it took me so long to get your last set up Aphrodite, I was having problems accessing my cp. 

Anyway, amazing stock I think this time. Just add some beautiful colors and basic border.

125x125 avy since I'm not senior yet.



I'd like Aphrodite to do mine to if she doesn't mind. Also do you have an FC?


----------



## Dagor (May 24, 2010)

Aphrodite said:


> Ok wasnt sure who you wanted an avie as since you didnt say. So i made one of all three.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you very much, it looks awesome.


----------



## Cjones (May 24, 2010)

Request: Ava/sig

Ava
Size: 150x150
Border: Rounded
Stock: 

Can you make it similar in style to this?



Sig
Size: 500x450
Border: Rounded


----------



## Aphrodite (May 25, 2010)

Jze0 said:


> Requesting for someone to make a banner type signature from this . I only want the girl with red hair on the far right and I would like the sig to look bright and colorful. Also be as creative as you want...
> 
> Additional info
> Size: 400x140
> ...







Up next:
?Rinoa? - aphro - 43
itsmylife - aphro - 43
koguryo - 43
`Monster - aphro - 43
VioNi - 43
Eunectes - 44
??Pai? - 44
Killing Frost - aphro - 44
cjones8612 - 44

If i have forgotten someone please let me know...


----------



## Nami (May 25, 2010)

Request for Aphrodite 

Request - Set
Stock -  (transparent with effects) 

Size - Senior
Borders/Extras - Do whatever you want


----------



## Aphrodite (May 25, 2010)

?Rinoa? said:


> Request set to Aphrodite.
> 
> Could u please remove the devian mark i requested permission and I'll credit the artist, and the frames.
> 
> ...



Ok i made your set but i didnt remove the watermark. Im no longer removing watermarks because it takes up a lot of time and its freaking hard. Not to mention its against the rules. If the person gave you permission to use it then they should have given you a copy without the watermark. So im sorry but its your choice if you still want to wear the set.





I also edited my first post on the first page about watermarks.

I will do more requests in a bit.

Up next:
itsmylife - aphro - 43
koguryo - 43
`Monster - aphro - 43
VioNi - 43
Eunectes - 44
??Pai? - 44
Killing Frost - aphro - 44
cjones8612 - 44
Maka Albarn - aphro - 44

If i have forgotten someone please let me know...


----------



## Aphrodite (May 25, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> requesting Aphrodite
> 
> set
> 
> ...





The sig fits both senior and junior limits so i made one.. its still big either way.










koguryo said:


> Request: Set
> 
> Stock: Avy  Sig:
> 
> ...







Up next:
`Monster - aphro - 43
VioNi - 43
Eunectes - 44
??Pai? - 44
Killing Frost - aphro - 44
cjones8612 - 44
Maka Albarn - aphro - 44

If i have forgotten someone please let me know...


----------



## Sayaka (May 25, 2010)

omg i love it is wearing now xDDDDD


----------



## Rinoa (May 25, 2010)

Aphrodite said:


> Ok i made your set but i didnt remove the watermark. Im no longer removing watermarks because it takes up a lot of time and its freaking hard. Not to mention its against the rules. If the person gave you permission to use it then they should have given you a copy without the watermark. So im sorry but its your choice if you still want to wear the set.


That's ok i didn't know i should ask a copy but thank you so much Aphrodite looks very beautiful, i love it ad i'll use it anyway.


----------



## Jze0 (May 25, 2010)

Woah!!! I'm completly blow away by your skills Aphrodite! :amazed Truly amazing and I love them. Thank you so much...


----------



## koguryo (May 25, 2010)

Aphrodite said:


> *Spoiler*: __




Cool, thanks a lot


----------



## Aphrodite (May 25, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> omg i love it is wearing now xDDDDD



Im glad you liked it.  



?Rinoa? said:


> That's ok i didn't know i should ask a copy but thank you so much Aphrodite looks very beautiful, i love it ad i'll use it anyway.



Awww your welcome. Im still sorry though.



Jze0 said:


> Woah!!! I'm completly blow away by your skills Aphrodite! :amazed Truly amazing and I love them. Thank you so much...



Actually i was very happy with how it turned out myself. Kind of a different style then my usual.    Glad you liked.



koguryo said:


> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Cool, thanks a lot



No problem. I was worried after working with the stock that i couldnt do anything but i played with it and i ended up liking the outcome. Glad you liked it.

I have to work early tomorrow so i probably wont do anymore requests tonight but i will do more tomorrow. So be patient and i will make it to you all eventually.  :33


----------



## Pyro (May 26, 2010)

Back again. Think I could get a set with this stock? Whatever you want to do with it to make it look sweet is alright with me. Like before, I'd prefer Pyro somewhere on the sig. Thanks in advance!


----------



## S (May 26, 2010)

Senior sized sig and avatar please.
Effects: Same as last time, whatever you think looks good.


----------



## AreoSamurai21 (May 26, 2010)

Type of request : Set
Size : Junior
Border Style : semi rounded
Stock :  



Detail thing really ......ava focus on purple haired Guy
Text : AKU SOKU ZAN: Shinsengumi
other: AreoSamurai21
will rep and cred


----------



## Aphrodite (May 26, 2010)

`Monster said:


> Aphrodite.
> 
> Or anyone else, would you mind taking this pic:
> 
> ...



Not really sure what you wanted. Hope this is ok.





Up next:
VioNi - 43
Eunectes - 44
»•Paiñ•« - 44
Killing Frost - aphro - 44
cjones8612 - 44
Maka Albarn - aphro - 44
Pyro - 44
Saki - 45
AreoSamurai21 - 45

If i have forgotten someone please let me know...


----------



## Muse (May 27, 2010)

VioNi said:


> I'd like a set please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







...

Up next:

Eunectes - 44
??Pai? - 44
Killing Frost - aphro - 44
cjones8612 - 44
Maka Albarn - aphro - 44
Pyro - 44
Saki - 45
AreoSamurai21 - 45


----------



## VioNi (May 27, 2010)

Muse said:


> ...
> 
> Up next:
> 
> ...



I LOVE IT!!! Thank you so much!!!   +Reps and Will give credit.


----------



## gabies (May 27, 2010)

requesting a set from aphro 

stock 

ava: focus on megurines face (the one with pink hair)
sig: do whatever you feel like doing, it will be amazing as usual 
and for the text i want it to say No Tuna For You

junior sized, no border


----------



## Aphrodite (May 27, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> Stock:
> Avatar of his face.
> Size: 150 ? 150
> Text: W-B-X
> You can add some effects on the letters and the pic if it makes it look beter



Made senior and junior since your not a senior yet.





Hawkeyes said:


> Avatar request: Kizaru, Top Middle Panel, cut out the words
> 
> Color similar to this example
> 
> Thank you



If you want the panel colored we dont do colorings. Unless i misunderstood your post.

Up next:
??Pai? - 44
Killing Frost - aphro - 44
cjones8612 - 44
Maka Albarn - aphro - 44
Pyro - 44
Saki - 45
AreoSamurai21 - 45
Hawkeyes  (on hold) - 45
Gabies - aphro - 45

If i have forgotten someone please let me know...


----------



## Hawkeyes (May 27, 2010)

Nvm my request then


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 27, 2010)

*Set pleAse*-
_
Stock_-



_Avy_- Close up on Ben and Andrew(left and right guy), please can you make 2 avy's one of each face, in order to see what on i like. I'd also like "Nova", without quotes in the bottom right of it. Do a similar style as the sig(idk i guess thats obvious)

_Sig_- Colors that you think would compliment the black and white, maybe green, or maybe really colorful, whatever you feel like, you guys have good examples. Also "Nova"  in the bottom left part of it. Thank You

Senior sized--Dotted black bored(dashes)

Please tell me if you dont like the stock, i can find another.

Edit: Can you instead of using SNL put Nova, thanks very much.


----------



## Sayaka (May 27, 2010)

aphro can i request again  


set

both size on avys 

make it beautiful

on sig " let the music free my troubled soul " 




thanks


----------



## Aphrodite (May 28, 2010)

»•Paiñ•« said:


> Image:
> Size: senior
> Border:  dotted
> Effects: anything badass , and have it say Hang0ver somewhere.



Hope this is ok.




Up next:
Killing Frost - aphro - 44
cjones8612 - 44
Maka Albarn - aphro - 44
Pyro - 44
Saki - 45
AreoSamurai21 - 45
Gabies - aphro - 45
SuperNovaLogia - 45
itsmylife - aphro - 45

If i have forgotten someone please let me know...


----------



## Aphrodite (May 28, 2010)

Killing Frost said:


> Sorry it took me so long to get your last set up Aphrodite, I was having problems accessing my cp.
> 
> Anyway, amazing stock I think this time. Just add some beautiful colors and basic border.
> 
> ...



No i dont have an fc. I did but i gave it up. I hope this is what you wanted. 





Up next:
cjones8612 - 44
Maka Albarn - aphro - 44
Pyro - 44
Saki - 45
AreoSamurai21 - 45
Gabies - aphro - 45
SuperNovaLogia - 45
itsmylife - aphro - 45

If i have forgotten someone please let me know...


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 28, 2010)

Request: set, but make it colorful and majestic with epic effects, etc 
Stock: 
Size:

Signature images can be no larger than 650x200 pixels and 500k size.


The maximum dimensions for avatars are: 120x150 pixels.


The maximum file size for avatars is 50 KB.
Border Style: Dashed


Thank you <3


----------



## Aphrodite (May 28, 2010)

*Up next:*
cjones8612 - 44
Maka Albarn - aphro - 44
Pyro - 44
Saki - 45
AreoSamurai21 - 45
Gabies - aphro - 45
SuperNovaLogia - 45
itsmylife - aphro - 45
Lucien Lachance - 45

If i have forgotten someone please let me know...


----------



## Eunectes (May 28, 2010)

Aphrodite said:


> Made senior and junior since your not a senior yet.


Thank you


----------



## ღMomoღ (May 28, 2010)

1. Request - set please^^
2. Stock 
3. Size - junior please
4. Borders - u choose please
5. Effects - again please u choose
6. Text - just on the siggy :Eternale  [also u can add a cool text too if u want^^]


----------



## Killing Frost (May 28, 2010)

Aphrodite said:


> No i dont have an fc. I did but i gave it up. I hope this is what you wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's beautiful thanks  rep coming


----------



## Burke (May 28, 2010)

Set kthx?

Here are the images...

*Spoiler*: __ 








They are the biggest high res i could find.

I want whoever accepts this to get these two together in a very intese ying yang fashion. i want lots of chaotic splotches and such. Decent size please, not TOO big, and not too oblong.
If the quality permits, some AWESOME transparencies are in order.

For avatar, i want the same fashion but close up on the face.
Senior sized avatar.
Dotted border.

Hmmm, text ... if you think it would make it look better ... one one side i want scattered words that relate to white (white, light, shining etc) but make the word WHITE especially noticeable. Then on the other i want words relating to black (black, dark, darkness) but make the word BLACK especially noticeable. 

Thankee! and the rep and the norm shall be given back 
Noops~


----------



## Aphrodite (May 29, 2010)

cjones8612 said:


> Request: Ava/sig
> 
> Ava
> Size: 150x150
> ...



Hope ya like it.. i couldnt do the size you wanted because it wouldnt fit with the length being so long for the normal picture.







Maka Albarn said:


> Request for Aphrodite
> 
> Request - Set
> Stock -  (transparent with effects)
> ...



Hope ya like it.






*Up next:*
Pyro - 44
Saki - 45
AreoSamurai21 - 45
Gabies - aphro - 45
SuperNovaLogia - 45
itsmylife - aphro - 45
Lucien Lachance - 45
eternalrequiem - 45
N??ps - 45

If i have forgotten someone please let me know...


----------



## Rubi (May 29, 2010)

Set request for anybody

stock: 

Size: junior
Borders: hmm... I can't chose between solid and no borders.... So please pick whatever you think looks BetteR just make it square
Effects: do whatever you want but please don't make it look too girly
text: "He who controls the demon[....]
Ciel Phantomhive"  I don't know if it will look better with or without the dots so you be the judge

thank you ^-^


----------



## Cjones (May 29, 2010)

Aphrodite said:


> Hope ya like it.. i couldnt do the size you wanted because it wouldnt fit with the length being so long for the normal picture.



Aphro that looks great.


----------



## Rosie (May 29, 2010)

Request: Set
Size: Senior
Stock: 
Border: Dotted
Effects: lights, colorization

Please and thank you


----------



## Rannic (May 29, 2010)

Another Set request for the wonderful Aphrodite

Junior Size
Can you add my name please
The rest is up to you.
Thankspek


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 29, 2010)

Request: Set
Size: Senior
Stock: 
Border: Whatever you think is best
Effects: Colorization, Lights, and whatever else is up to you.


----------



## Cyana♥ (May 30, 2010)

*Junior set.

Border: Dotted.
Effects: Any that makes it look hot
Text: Sexy love*


----------



## Krombacher (May 30, 2010)

Request: Senior set
Stock: 
Borders and Effects: Not important, be creative or not, just as you want


----------



## Aphrodite (May 30, 2010)

Updated list... I will work on some requests when i get home from work tonight. Just be patient and i will make it to all of you in time.  

*Up next:*
Pyro - 44
Saki - 45
AreoSamurai21 - 45
Gabies - aphro - 45
SuperNovaLogia - 45
itsmylife - aphro - 45
Lucien Lachance - 45
eternalrequiem - 45
Nøøps - 45
Amatsunohina - 45
Rose Red Belle - 46
Kakashi Sensei - aphro - 46
LegendaryBeauty - 46
CyanaHeart - 46
RockyDJ - 46

If i have forgotten someone please let me know...


----------



## Krombacher (May 30, 2010)

Aphrodite said:


> RockyDJ - 46
> 
> If i have forgotten someone please let me know...



Only want to inform you Im away from monday until friday. 

So dont wonder if I will just start using your set on friday


----------



## Kenshin (May 30, 2010)

Aphrodite said:


> Hope this is ok.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much this is perfect


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 1, 2010)

*Pyro*




*Saki*



*
AreoSamurai21*




*Up next:*
Gabies - aphro - 45
SuperNovaLogia - 45
itsmylife - aphro - 45
Lucien Lachance - 45
eternalrequiem - 45
Nøøps - 45
Amatsunohina - 45
Rose Red Belle - 46
Kakashi Sensei - aphro - 46
LegendaryBeauty - 46
CyanaHeart - 46
RockyDJ - 46

If i have forgotten someone please let me know...


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 1, 2010)

Gabies said:


> requesting a set from aphro
> 
> stock
> 
> ...



Here ya go





*Up next:*
SuperNovaLogia - 45
itsmylife - aphro - 45
Lucien Lachance - 45
eternalrequiem - 45
N??ps - 45
Amatsunohina - 45
Rose Red Belle - 46
Kakashi Sensei - aphro - 46
LegendaryBeauty - 46
CyanaHeart - 46
RockyDJ - 46

If i have forgotten someone please let me know...


----------



## AreoSamurai21 (Jun 1, 2010)

Aphrodite said:


> *AreoSamurai21*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*Thank you! You rock *


----------



## Pyro (Jun 1, 2010)

Aphrodite said:


> *Pyro*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks amazing. Thank you so much!


----------



## gabies (Jun 1, 2010)

Aphrodite said:


> Here ya go
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you, its amazing, i wont be able to wear it until i get home from work though if thats ok


----------



## S (Jun 1, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Burke (Jun 1, 2010)

Yes, im only 5 people away now!


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 1, 2010)

SuperNovaLogia said:


> *Set pleAse*-
> _
> Stock_-
> 
> ...


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 1, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> aphro can i request again
> 
> 
> set
> ...







All i can do for now. I have early work so i will try to do more tomorrow.

*Up next:*
Lucien Lachance - 45
eternalrequiem - 45
N??ps - 45
Amatsunohina - 45
Rose Red Belle - 46
Kakashi Sensei - aphro - 46
LegendaryBeauty - 46
CyanaHeart - 46
RockyDJ - 46

If i have forgotten someone please let me know...


----------



## Sima (Jun 1, 2010)

For Aphrodite 

Ava; 150x150, dotted border, do anything you see fit to it, just focus it mainly around their faces.



Sig; Just make it smaller and do anything else you see fit to it, just make it pretty :33



thanks in advanced.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 1, 2010)

Aphrodite said:


> All i can do for now. I have early work so i will try to do more tomorrow.
> 
> *Up next:*
> Lucien Lachance - 45
> ...





OMG  i love it i love it wearing it now  

thanks you aphro pek


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 1, 2010)

??Pai? said:


> Thank you so much this is perfect





AreoSamurai21 said:


> *Thank you! You rock *





Pyro said:


> Looks amazing. Thank you so much!





Gabies said:


> thank you, its amazing, i wont be able to wear it until i get home from work though if thats ok





Saki said:


> Thank you





itsmylife said:


> OMG  i love it i love it wearing it now
> 
> thanks you aphro pek



Im really glad you all liked them and im also glad your all very patient for me. Thanks also to all of you.   

Updated list...

*Up next:*
Lucien Lachance - 45
eternalrequiem - 45
N??ps - 45
Amatsunohina - 45
Rose Red Belle - 46
Kakashi Sensei - aphro - 46
LegendaryBeauty - 46
CyanaHeart - 46
RockyDJ - 46
Sima - aphro - 46

If i have forgotten someone please let me know...


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 2, 2010)

OMG OMG OMG soooo sick thanks so much ill try and rep you a second time when it lets me your freaking awesome <3


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 2, 2010)

SuperNovaLogia said:


> OMG OMG OMG soooo sick thanks so much ill try and rep you a second time when it lets me your freaking awesome <3



Awww thanks and you dont have to.


----------



## Metaro (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi, again :b



*Spoiler*: __ 




Avatar (150x150 or 100x100) and signature 
Stock:



*Spoiler*: __ 




Just in case it can't be ):
 a Set of this


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 2, 2010)

why do i love your sets soo much Aphro last time i SWEAR 

 set please :33


just make it look badass

avy both sizes 

dotted with white borders 


really cool effects :33

on sig " awaiting this destiny of a fallen sky,may this war begin  "


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 3, 2010)

Lucien Lachance said:


> Request: set, but make it colorful and majestic with epic effects, etc
> Stock:
> Size:
> 
> ...









eternalrequiem said:


> 1. Request - set please^^
> 2. Stock
> 3. Size - junior please
> 4. Borders - u choose please
> ...







*Up next:*
N??ps - 45
Amatsunohina - 45
Rose Red Belle - 46
Kakashi Sensei - aphro - 46
LegendaryBeauty - 46
CyanaHeart - 46
RockyDJ - 46
Sima - aphro - 46
Raye.. - 47
itsmylife - aphro - 47

If i have forgotten someone please let me know...


----------



## ღMomoღ (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow looks so cool,thank u so much!


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 3, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Set kthx?
> 
> Here are the images...
> 
> ...



gon be takin this for now


----------



## Burke (Jun 3, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> gon be takin this for now



I appreciate it, but are you up for it?


----------



## Muse (Jun 3, 2010)

Amatsunohina said:


> Set request for anybody
> 
> stock:
> 
> ...









...

Up Next:

N??ps - michael lucky - 45
Rose Red Belle - 46
Kakashi Sensei - aphro - 46
LegendaryBeauty - 46
CyanaHeart - 46
RockyDJ - 46
Sima - aphro - 46
Raye.. - 47
itsmylife - aphro - 47


----------



## Muse (Jun 3, 2010)

Rose Red Belle said:


> Request: Set
> Size: Senior
> Stock:
> Border: Dotted
> ...







...

*Up Next:*

Nøøps - michael lucky - 45
Kakashi Sensei - aphro - 46
LegendaryBeauty - muse - 46
CyanaHeart - muse - 46
RockyDJ - 46
Sima - aphro - 46
Raye.. - 47
itsmylife - aphro - 47


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jun 3, 2010)

Sig set:



I want a sig set with a dotted border. I want text that says, "Vampire Princess".


----------



## Rubi (Jun 3, 2010)

Thank you very Much Muse I love it pek it's perfect and you didn't even go overboard with the effects. Thank you!!!!


----------



## Muse (Jun 3, 2010)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Request: Set
> Size: Senior
> Stock:
> Border: Whatever you think is best
> Effects: Colorization, Lights, and whatever else is up to you.












CyanaHeart said:


> *Junior set.
> 
> Border: Dotted.
> Effects: Any that makes it look hot
> Text: Sexy love*







...

*Up Next:*

Nøøps - michael lucky - 45
Kakashi Sensei - aphro - 46
RockyDJ - 46
Sima - aphro - 46
Raye.. - 47
itsmylife - aphro - 47
Vampire Princess - 47


----------



## Bakapanda (Jun 3, 2010)

Howdy 

Could I get a set por favor?
-
-
-(Either one is perfectly fine, which one is up to whomever does it.)
-Senior size, and do whatever you want with it.


----------



## Helixals (Jun 4, 2010)

*Archi can u create me a sig like this one:

i mean the style.
And ava afc ^^*

With this pic:


*PP: Please give one avatar 155x155 for other forum ^.^*


----------



## Rosie (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks! It looks great


----------



## Burke (Jun 4, 2010)

I hope micheal didnt just say hes going to do my request and then leave for a month O_O


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 5, 2010)

Never requested here before 

Request - set please
Stock:

^ The Left one

^ You can cut the sig down as long ad its not square-ish and you get some of the body, wings & top of the picture in.

Size - Max height of sig - 430
Borders - what looks best
Effects - not too over but colourisation & stuff
Text - none

Thanks~


----------



## RockpiRate (Jun 5, 2010)

a set with this stock

just surprise me i really like joker


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 5, 2010)

1. Request - Set
2. Stock - 
3. Size - Junior 
4. Borders - Rounded
5. Effects - You choose. 
6. Text - Avalon


----------



## Reincarnation (Jun 5, 2010)

*Aphrodite*

150 x 150 rounded like the avy im curently using




and maybe just a trans for this with some color manipulation lol im not sure suprise me 
 and please do not make it to big i would like it to ba at a very managble size maybe like the guy above me sig.




Thx.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 5, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Set kthx?
> 
> Here are the images...
> 
> ...



If Michael hasn't done your request by tomorrow i will do it.




Helixals said:


> *Archi can u create me a sig like this one:
> 
> i mean the style.
> And ava afc ^^*
> ...



First off no i cant do your sig like that because i didnt make that sig and dont know how they did it.

Second even if i did i couldnt do it with the image posted because they are two different type of images and it wouldnt look right. So i will do it my way when i get to it so take it or leave it when its done. 

*Kakashi Sensei*


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 5, 2010)

*RockyDJ*




*Sima*







*Up next:*
Nøøps - Michael - 45
Raye.. - 47
itsmylife - aphro - 47
Vampire Princess - 47
Panda - 47
Helixals - 47
Kelsey♥ - 47
RockpiRate - 47
Avalon - 48
Reincarnation - aphro - 48

If i have forgotten someone please let me know...


----------



## Rannic (Jun 5, 2010)

Aphrodite said:


> *Kakashi Sensei*



Thanks very much


----------



## Sima (Jun 6, 2010)

Aphrodite said:


> *Sima*



Thanks so much <3


----------



## Helixals (Jun 6, 2010)

*ooops i doesn't see you will create set with my request for ^^*


----------



## Burke (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey aphro, am i allowed to ask you to do my previous request


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 6, 2010)

Heyy
I haven't requested here in ages if I ever have 

1. Request - set
2. Stock -  3. Size - senior
4. Borders - what looks nice
5. Effects - whatever you choose to do, not too pink or revolutionary I guess
6. Text - I'd really like the same text if you're able to apply it nicely to the sig, otherwise you can retype it in some other (preferably similar) font


----------



## Rinoa (Jun 7, 2010)

Set request , plz.

From the colour version.
Borders effects up to you.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Killing Frost (Jun 9, 2010)

stock: 
avy and sig please. 

Also if you could put Natsu on it somewhere in a nice font and color.

Thank you.


----------



## Nimander (Jun 9, 2010)

First of all, I kinda love the name of the user above me (has somewhat read the series it comes from:33).



Nimander said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rozzalina (Jun 9, 2010)

?Hola! I would like to request a set please 



Could you rotate the picture so it is horizontal with Naruto and Sasuke the right way up?

For the avy, could you center it on Naruto's face with the words "SxN" beside him in white and for the sig could you remove the japanese lettering from the pic and replace it with "SxN" in white instead? Add any graphics you think will go with the set :33

Thankyou!


----------



## PinkBeatz (Jun 9, 2010)

Can I ask for a set request from Aphro? :3


----------



## Kazuhiro (Jun 10, 2010)

Can I still request if I only have few post count? Saw in other's shoppe that we needed a certain amount of post to request, but not in this one so I figured I might've asked.

If it's still possible to make one for me, can I have a 160x100 and 125x125 avatar with this image? Also, with simple borders and my name, Kazuhiro, somewhere on it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bakapanda (Jun 10, 2010)

Want some help Aphro? 
I got a little spare time, not a whole lot though


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 10, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Set kthx?
> 
> Here are the images...
> 
> ...



Sorry guys i have been busy with with irl.. hopefully tomorrow i can do more requests. Here is your noops and hope its ok and sorry it took so long.







PinkBeatz said:


> Can I ask for a set request from Aphro? :3



Of course you can. 



Panda said:


> Want some help Aphro?
> I got a little spare time, not a whole lot though



Of course jump in and grab what you want from the list. :33

*Up next:*
Raye.. - 47
itsmylife - aphro - 47
Vampire Princess - 47
Panda - 47
Helixals - 47
Kelsey♥ - 47
RockpiRate - 47
Avalon - 48
Reincarnation - aphro - 48
izzyisozaki - 48
?Rinoa? - 48
Killing Frost - 48
Nimander - 48
rozzalina - 48
lKazuhiro - 48

If i have forgotten someone please let me know...


----------



## Bakapanda (Jun 10, 2010)

Aphrodite said:


> Of course jump in and grab what you want from the list. :33



Wewtness :33

I shall start when I wakes up


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 10, 2010)

Thats fine panda and nice to have you back as my worker.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 10, 2010)

Raye.. said:


> Hi, again :b
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I made you an avie for all three sizes. 150x150 , 125x125 and 100x100






*Up next:*
itsmylife - aphro - 47
Vampire Princess - 47
Panda - 47
Helixals - 47
Kelsey♥ - 47
RockpiRate - 47
Avalon - 48
Reincarnation - aphro - 48
izzyisozaki - 48
?Rinoa? - 48
Killing Frost - 48
Nimander - 48
rozzalina - 48
lKazuhiro - 48

If i have forgotten someone please let me know...


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 10, 2010)

Vampire Princess said:


> Sig set:
> 
> 
> 
> I want a sig set with a dotted border. I want text that says, "Vampire Princess".



Image wasnt the best so i tried to make it look as good as i could.







*Up next:*
itsmylife - aphro - 47
Panda - 47
Helixals - 47
Kelsey♥ - 47
RockpiRate - 47
Avalon - 48
Reincarnation - aphro - 48
izzyisozaki - 48
•Rinoa• - 48
Killing Frost - 48
Nimander - 48
rozzalina - 48
lKazuhiro - 48

If i have forgotten someone please let me know...


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 10, 2010)

> why do i love your sets soo much Aphro last time i SWEAR
> 
> set please :33
> 
> ...





fixed it :33


----------



## Burke (Jun 10, 2010)

> Here are the images...
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> ...





Aphrodite said:


> Sorry guys i have been busy with with irl.. hopefully tomorrow i can do more requests. Here is your noops and hope its ok and sorry it took so long.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I lovelovelovelove the set.
But for the avatar, i as thinking more along the lines of the same ying yang thing but just a closeup of the heads and not the whole body, and no words.

Please take no offense, and please feel free to put me on the bottom of the list


----------



## Bakapanda (Jun 10, 2010)

Up next:
itsmylife - aphro - 47
Vampire Princess - 47
Panda - 47
Helixals - 47
Kelsey♥ - 47
RockpiRate - Panda - 47
Avalon - 48
Reincarnation - aphro - 48
izzyisozaki - 48
•Rinoa• - 48
Killing Frost - 48
Nimander - 48
rozzalina - 48
lKazuhiro - aphro - 48


----------



## PinkBeatz (Jun 10, 2010)

Set Request for Aphro :3

Image for Sig: Text "P"-


Image for Avie (150x150 & 125x125): No text-


----------



## Kazuhiro (Jun 10, 2010)

Panda said:


> Up next:
> lKazuhiro - *aphro* - 48



Forgot to mention that I want aphro to do it.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 10, 2010)

Ok guys i have an *announcement* to make.

Muse is to busy with real life and less time for NF so she has left the shop due to not having time for NF. So i will be doing 95% of the requests myself. Panda will be helping out here and there. However i will be doing most. So you all can keep requesting all i ask is that when you request please be patient with me because i have a lot going on and i will not be able to get requests done right away. I will get them done however and thank you for your patience.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 10, 2010)

Sure i could use some help.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 10, 2010)

ok aphro i decided what i want to do :33

itsmylife - aphro - 47
Panda - 47
Helixals - 47
Kelsey♥ - 47
RockpiRate - 47
Avalon - 48
Reincarnation - aphro - 48
izzyisozaki - itsmylife - 48
•Rinoa• - itsmylife -  48
Killing Frost - 48
Nimander - 48
rozzalina - itsmylife - 48
lKazuhiro - 48

cloudkitty - itsmylife  - 49


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 11, 2010)

CloudKitty7 said:


> YAAAy! Thank you itsmylife
> 
> In soul eater I like SteinxMarie, so yay!
> 
> ...




i can do something with words dont worry about that 

but please can you turn off your sig in each post


----------



## Nimander (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up, Aphro.  I've seen your work before, and I'm pretty sure I've rocked a set of yours once or twice.  So I know it'll be worth the wait.


----------



## rozzalina (Jun 11, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> rozzalina - itsmylife - 48



Thankies itsy


----------



## Burke (Jun 11, 2010)

Just a tid bit of advice, how bout putting up the shop for a few days so you can get requests finished, and you dont get overwhelmed.

Im just looking out for the best designer ever


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 11, 2010)

Aphro has allowed me to become a temporary shop worker in order to help her with her ridiculous queue. Just a heads up, I'm now on the staff for a little while.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 11, 2010)

Ive gotten bad news today about my irl life. So requests might be a little slower then normal. I have frut and itsmylife helping out. So i hope you all welcome them in helping getting your requests done.


----------



## PinkBeatz (Jun 11, 2010)

Aw sorry Aphro. Hope things turn out okay


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 11, 2010)

Skotty will be helping out some to. So please welcome her also.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 11, 2010)

*Izzy *

abit low quality but i can work with it 

here are the finish results 







up next 


itsmylife - aphro - 47
Panda - 47
Helixals - 47
Kelsey♥ - 47
RockpiRate - 47
Avalon - 48
Reincarnation - aphro - 48
•Rinoa• - itsmylife - 48
Killing Frost - 48
Nimander - 48
rozzalina - itsmylife - 48
lKazuhiro - 48
cloudkitty - itsmylife - 49


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 11, 2010)

itsmylife - aphro - 47
Panda - 47
Helixals - 47
Kelsey♥ - Skotty - 47
RockpiRate - Skotty - 47 
Avalon - Skotty - 48
Reincarnation - aphro - 48
•Rinoa• - itsmylife - 48
Killing Frost - 48
Nimander - 48
rozzalina - itsmylife - 48
lKazuhiro - 48
cloudkitty - itsmylife - 49

I'll take those for now


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 11, 2010)

*?Rinoa?*

hope you like it 










up next 

itsmylife - aphro - 47
Panda - 47
Helixals - 47
Kelsey♥ - Skotty - 47
RockpiRate - Skotty - 47
Avalon - Skotty - 48
Reincarnation - aphro - 48
Killing Frost - 48
Nimander - 48
rozzalina - itsmylife - 48
lKazuhiro - 48
cloudkitty - itsmylife - 49


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 11, 2010)

Caelus will be helping out also. He needs practice and what better place for him to get it.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 11, 2010)

Aphrodite said:


> Caelus will be helping out also. He needs practice and what better place for him to get it.



My specialty is transparencies, as I did plenty of them for those in the pokemon section. I had a little gallery in there, , where I posted much of my work.


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 11, 2010)

Cialus, please turn off your sig.

Also, welcome! 

Is there a request I can take?


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 11, 2010)

Fr?t said:


> Cialus, please turn off your sig.
> 
> Also, welcome!
> 
> Is there a request I can take?



welcome :33


here fruit 

itsmylife - aphro - 47
Panda - 47
Helixals - 47
Kelsey♥ - Skotty - 47
RockpiRate - Skotty - 47
Avalon - Skotty - 48
Reincarnation - aphro - 48
?Rinoa? - itsmylife - 48
Killing Frost - 48
Nimander - 48
rozzalina - itsmylife - 48
lKazuhiro - 48
cloudkitty - itsmylife - 49


choose any except the ones me and skotty chose


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks, itsy


Panda - 47
Helixals - 47
Killing Frost - 48
Nimander - 48

Mine.


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 12, 2010)

Are these the ones?





Killing Frost said:


> stock:
> avy and sig please.
> 
> Also if you could put Natsu on it somewhere in a nice font and color.
> ...





Nimander said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Panda said:


> Howdy
> 
> Could I get a set por favor?
> -
> ...


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 12, 2010)

with text


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 12, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> with text



Thanks


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 12, 2010)

Kelsey♥ 



Sorry, it didn't turn out to well :/ I hope you like it anyway

itsmylife - aphro - 47
Panda - Frut 47
Helixals - Frut 47
RockpiRate - Skotty - 47
Avalon - Skotty - 48
Reincarnation - aphro - 48
•Rinoa• - itsmylife - 48
Killing Frost - Frut 48
Nimander - Frut  48
rozzalina - itsmylife - 48
lKazuhiro - 48
cloudkitty - itsmylife - 49


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 12, 2010)

*rozzilina*

it was low quality but i manege to make it decent .......










up next....

itsmylife - aphro - 47
Panda - Frut 47
Helixals - Frut 47
RockpiRate - Skotty - 47
Avalon - Skotty - 48
Reincarnation - aphro - 48
Killing Frost - Frut 48
Nimander - Frut 48
lKazuhiro - 48
cloudkitty - itsmylife - 49


----------



## rozzalina (Jun 12, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> *rozzilina*
> 
> it was low quality but i manege to make it decent .......



Thankyou so much itsy!!! It looks amazing  Will rep and cred


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 13, 2010)

Hello, requesting another set~

Senior size, dotted border



Most of it is black, so do what you want with it, just try and focus the set on Noctis, make it colorful. I just want a badass Noctis set right now, and i came back after your previous job because it was great.

Text i would like it just as my set, "Nova" and some colorful esque way to have it like mine is done right now, if you know what i mean.

Oh and the size of the sig should be like my sig which is right here: 
Thanks a lot ~


----------



## Rinoa (Jun 13, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> *•Rinoa•*
> 
> hope you like it


A little too pinkish,  i use to like the effects more softer not changing too much the original but looks beautiful.
Thank you itsmylife. +reps


----------



## AlexForest9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Request: Can I have a set please, the sig tranparent please and these are the details for the avi
stock:
size:junior
bordersn the avi black white black (Not sure what its called) and not border on the sig just transparent
effect: on the avi can i have red and white fireworks in thee backround if that is possible?
textne please

you may wonder why i am asking for something when i have my own shop, 1 my main computer with photoshop on has crashed and i want to see the competetion,


----------



## Bakapanda (Jun 13, 2010)

I guess mine got taken, I had RockpiRate 

Suppose I can pick a different one


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 13, 2010)

oh? I didn't see you had it marked?  You can take it if you want


----------



## Bakapanda (Jun 13, 2010)

Twas on the last page 

And, alrightys


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 13, 2010)

•Rinoa• said:


> A little too pinkish,  i use to like the effects more softer not changing too much the original but looks beautiful.
> Thank you itsmylife. +reps


you really like it 

im glad you like it 

but just tell me if you want me to change it ok....


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 14, 2010)

i'll be helping out too 

I can do cropping


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 14, 2010)

can someone please resize to normal limits and make transparent? :33



thankies


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 14, 2010)

James, since I posted it, I shall take this job offer.

James: [sp][/sp]

To your liking?


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Jun 15, 2010)

1. Request - Set
2. Stock -   [BTW, the whole picture doesn't need to be used of course]
3. Size - The avatar should be the size for a junior member, no specifics for sig
4. Borders - Can it please be either rounded or semi-rounded? I'm honestly not quite sure what the difference is.
5. Effects - You can choose, but I like the look of color effects
6. Text - I don't have anything specific in mind, you can add text if you want though


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 15, 2010)

Caelus said:


> James, since I posted it, I shall take this job offer.
> 
> James: [sp][/sp]
> 
> To your liking?



indubitably :33 thanks


----------



## Bakapanda (Jun 15, 2010)

*RockpiRate*





Hope ya likes


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 15, 2010)

XxDarkXBeautyxX said:


> 1. Request - Set
> 2. Stock -   [BTW, the whole picture doesn't need to be used of course]
> 3. Size - The avatar should be the size for a junior member, no specifics for sig
> 4. Borders - Can it please be either rounded or semi-rounded? I'm honestly not quite sure what the difference is.
> ...



taking :33


----------



## RockpiRate (Jun 15, 2010)

Panda said:


> *RockpiRate*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



10ks ^^


----------



## AlexForest9 (Jun 15, 2010)

Veyerus said:


> Request: Can I have a set please, the sig tranparent please and these are the details for the avi
> stock:
> size:junior
> bordersn the avi black white black (Not sure what its called) and not border on the sig just transparent
> ...


 
Please can you do this?


----------



## Bakapanda (Jun 15, 2010)

*Up next:*
itsmylife - aphro - 47
Panda - Früt - 47
Helixals - Früt - 47
Avalon - Skotty 48
Reincarnation - aphro - 48
Killing Frost - Früt - 48
Nimander - Früt - 48
lKazuhiro - Aphro - 48
Pink Beats - Aphro - 49
CloudKitt7 - itsmylife - 49
Nova - 50
Veyerus - Panda - 50
XxDarkXBeautyxX - itsmylife - 51

If anyone is left out, just let me knows.

*fixed list


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 15, 2010)

^I had Avalon's


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 15, 2010)

*DarkxBeauty*













hope u like it .....


----------



## Bakapanda (Jun 15, 2010)

*Veyerus*:




*Up next:*
itsmylife - aphro - 47
Panda - Früt - 47
Helixals - Früt - 47
Avalon - Skotty 48
Reincarnation - aphro - 48
Killing Frost - Früt - 48
Nimander - Früt - 48
lKazuhiro - Aphro - 48
Pink Beats - Aphro - 49
CloudKitty7 - itsmylife - 49
Nova - 50

If anyone is left out, just let me knows.


----------



## AlexForest9 (Jun 15, 2010)

Panda said:


> *Veyerus*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Just a couple of things please, on the sig can you get rid of the nike thing and add fireworks and the work when i said blackwhiteblack i meant this

___________________
___________________
___________________

So the pixel on the outside is black then the next pixel in is white, then black then the pic

(sorry for being picky)


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks so much itsy ;D I didn't realize how talented you were. REPS FERSURE!


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 15, 2010)

Avalon said:


> 1. Request - Set
> 2. Stock -
> 3. Size - Junior
> 4. Borders - Rounded
> ...



I'm shit at rounded borders, sorry


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 15, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> why do i love your sets soo much Aphro last time i SWEAR : argh
> 
> set please : 33
> 
> ...









Reincarnation said:


> *Aphrodite*
> 
> 150 x 150 rounded like the avy im curently using


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 15, 2010)

Up next:
Panda - Früt - 47
Helixals - Früt - 47
Killing Frost - Früt - 48
Nimander - Früt - 48
lKazuhiro - Aphro - 48
Pink Beats - Aphro - 49
CloudKitty7 - itsmylife - 49
Nova - Skotty - 50


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 15, 2010)

omg worth the wait I LOVE IT WILL WEAR VERY SOON REALLY XD


thanks aphro


----------



## Reincarnation (Jun 16, 2010)

Aphrodite said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thx. alot its perfect


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 16, 2010)

Nova said:


> Hello, requesting another set~
> 
> Senior size, dotted border
> 
> ...


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 16, 2010)

What I was hoping you could do is round the upper left and lower right corners of the images below; I tried to do it myself but for some reason it didn't work like it has in the past for me. 


*Spoiler*: __ 









I don't care about whether or not you give it a border or alter the size a bit, but I do ask that you don't change the color scheme much, please?  Other than that you pretty much have free reign.

Also, if you think the text can be worked into the banner well, please put in, "From this day on, the Belmont Clan will hunt the night."

Thankies?


----------



## AlexForest9 (Jun 16, 2010)

Veyerus said:


> THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Just a couple of things please, on the sig can you get rid of the nike thing and add fireworks and the work when i said blackwhiteblack i meant this
> 
> ___________________
> ...


 
pretty please


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 16, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> What I was hoping you could do is round the upper left and lower right corners of the images below; I tried to do it myself but for some reason it didn't work like it has in the past for me.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Sure, working on it now Gaawa.




EDITone!


----------



## JJ (Jun 16, 2010)

First time using Aphrodite's shop. Look forward to the results

1. Request -  Set 
2. Stock -

3. Size -  150 x 200 for the avy if possible, doesn't matter for the sig
4. Borders - you can choose
5. Effects - you can choose
6. Text - you can choose


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 16, 2010)

JediJaina said:


> First time using Aphrodite's shop. Look forward to the results
> 
> 1. Request -  Set
> 2. Stock -
> ...



I will do this one.


----------



## tyomai (Jun 16, 2010)

1. Request - set
2. Stock - 
3. Size - junior
4. Borders -dotted
5. Effects - what ever you what :33


Plz and thank you. and how will i know when i should pick it up?


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 16, 2010)

tyomai said:


> 1. Request - set
> 2. Stock -
> 3. Size - junior
> 4. Borders -dotted
> ...



taking          ~


----------



## tyomai (Jun 16, 2010)

Skotty said:


> taking          ~



thank you


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 16, 2010)

lKazuhiro said:


> Can I still request if I only have few post count? Saw in other's shoppe that we needed a certain amount of post to request, but not in this one so I figured I might've asked.
> 
> If it's still possible to make one for me, can I have a 160x100 and 125x125 avatar with ? Also, with simple borders and my name, Kazuhiro, somewhere on it.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Your avie dimensions were kinda confusing so i made one of each. I didnt know if you wanted just avies or a set so i made a set.





*Up next:*
Panda - Fr?t - 47
Helixals - Fr?t - 47
Killing Frost - Fr?t - 48
Nimander - Fr?t - 48
Pink Beats - Aphro - 49
CloudKitty7 - itsmylife - 49
JediJaina - Aphro - 52
tyomai - Skotty - 52


If i have forgotten someone please let me know...


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 17, 2010)

Up next:
Panda - Früt - 47
Helixals - Früt - 47
Killing Frost - Früt - 48
Nimander - Früt - 48
Pink Beats - Aphro - 49
CloudKitty7 - itsmylife - 49
JediJaina - Aphro - 52





tyomai said:


> 1. Request - set
> 2. Stock -
> 3. Size - junior
> 4. Borders -dotted
> ...


----------



## Bakapanda (Jun 17, 2010)

Veyerus said:


> pretty please



it shall be done 

Sorry it's taking me a while, busy-ness


----------



## Kazuhiro (Jun 17, 2010)

Aphrodite said:


> Your avie dimensions were kinda confusing so i made one of each. I didnt know if you wanted just avies or a set so i made a set.



Thanks a ton! pek


----------



## Nawheetos (Jun 17, 2010)

Request for Aphro please 

Set - senior size
Stock 
*Spoiler*: _from the latest chapter_ 






Spoilers, so a few days before I can use it 
Effects/borders/text - don't mind, can be as simple as you like.  I'm not really sure what you can do with it so I'll be interested to see what you come up with


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 17, 2010)

dammit i want to do yours nawhee im such a narutard  


but if you want aphro fine......


----------



## Nimander (Jun 17, 2010)

Dammit Naw, you stole my idea for a set.


----------



## Nawheetos (Jun 17, 2010)

Please can I have a couple variations, apparently more than one person wants it so I've decided to form a set sect 
Or at least, can you add names to the sig according to who wants it and a couple of avatar variations?  Me and ♥Nadia♥ so far...
If I'm making it too complicated, say so 

Edit: You can consider it a request from two people, so I put two images for you to play with 

@itsy - I wanted an Aphro set this time, I was going to get you to do me an Uzumaki family set


----------



## tyomai (Jun 17, 2010)

Skotty said:


> Up next:
> Panda - Fr?t - 47
> Helixals - Fr?t - 47
> Killing Frost - Fr?t - 48
> ...



thank you! this looks awesome!!!!


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 17, 2010)

Nawheetos said:


> Please can I have a couple variations, apparently more than one person wants it so I've decided to form a set sect
> Or at least, can you add names to the sig according to who wants it and a couple of avatar variations?  Me and ♥Nadia♥ so far...
> If I'm making it too complicated, say so
> 
> @itsy - I wanted an Aphro set this time, I was going to get you to do me an Uzumaki family set



uzumaki  family set 

I WILL DO IT 

i love this family pek


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 17, 2010)

i think im addicted to your sets aphro 


set  

make it really beautiful ok:33

green dotted with white borders

avys both sizes close up of both faces sig big :33






on sig " together we will find the path to our inner peace "

thanks love :33


----------



## Killing Frost (Jun 18, 2010)

Is it possible itsmylife can do my set?


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 18, 2010)

ohh your requesting me ? 

sure i can do it :33

frut seems busy i seems i dont think she will mine xD


----------



## Maxi (Jun 18, 2010)

It's been a while since i requested something here .
Anyways, requesting a set:

I'm probably gonna request again over a few days cause there is also a an 'good' version of the same pic.

Lots of thanks in advance and will rep and credit for the work.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 19, 2010)

JediJaina said:


> First time using Aphrodite's shop. Look forward to the results
> 
> 1. Request -  Set
> 2. Stock -
> ...







Pink i will do yours later. Gotta figure out how im gonna do the avie. Might have to make versions with each.

Also i need to know if Frut is going to do any of the requests they took. If not i need to know so others can work on them.


*Up next:*
Panda - Früt - 47
Helixals - Früt - 47
Killing Frost - itsmylife - 48
Nimander - Früt - 48
Pink Beats - Aphro - 49
CloudKitty7 - itsmylife - 49
Nawheetos - aphro - 52
itsmylife - aphro - 53
Maxi - 53

If i have forgotten someone please let me know...


----------



## JJ (Jun 20, 2010)

Aphrodite said:


> Pink i will do yours later. Gotta figure out how im gonna do the avie. Might have to make versions with each.
> 
> Also i need to know if Frut is going to do any of the requests they took. If not i need to know so others can work on them.
> 
> ...



pek

I can't wait to use this. Thank you for doing this for me.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 20, 2010)

No problem i am just glad you liked it.


----------



## PinkBeatz (Jun 20, 2010)

Aphrodite said:


> Pink i will do yours later. Gotta figure out how im gonna do the avie. Might have to make versions with each.



Okay, no probelm


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 21, 2010)

*Killing frost*





*cloudkitty* 







*Next*

Panda - Früt - 47
Helixals - Früt - 47
Nimander - Früt - 48
Pink Beats - Aphro - 49
Nawheetos - aphro - 52
itsmylife - aphro - 53
Maxi - 53


----------



## Kairi (Jun 21, 2010)

*Requestu for Aphrochi*
Been in a little slump babes. Hopefully seeing your stuff will help me out 


borders: variations
Effects: w/e
Size: 150x150 & 150x200
Text: no


setto
borders: variations
Effects: anything
Size: senior
Text: if you want to add it, go ahead

have fun <333


----------



## Real Talk (Jun 22, 2010)

1. Request - Set
2. Stock -

3. Size - 150 x 200 for the avy if possible, doesn't matter for the sig
4. Borders - you can choose
5. Effects - you can choose
6. Text - you can choose


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 22, 2010)

Request - FC banner caption for sigs (image provided)
Stock - requires resizing 
Size - banner caption
Borders - NA
Effects - something nice
Text - Hinata Fine Ass FC "(for Hinata lovers" in smaller letters)

This will be a timely request, bc hinata will shine in the anime soon, and the fc will have an opportunity to blow up.

is it worth it to request in Colour's thread too?


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 22, 2010)

Real Talk said:


> 1. Request - Set
> 2. Stock -
> 
> 3. Size - 150 x 200 for the avy if possible, doesn't matter for the sig
> ...



mine :33 gokudera


----------



## Helixals (Jun 22, 2010)

*Aphrodite i want u to make my set not Frut -.-*


----------



## Nimander (Jun 23, 2010)

I'll wait one more day, then I'll probably withdraw my request.  I'm not saying it to sound bitchy or complaining or anything, but I think mine has been up for almost two weeks, so it can't hurt to try a thread with more available staff ATM.


----------



## Rima (Jun 23, 2010)

Aphrodite. :33
Request: Transparency
Stock: 
Size: Just make it smaller


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 23, 2010)

Nimander said:


> I'll wait one more day, then I'll probably withdraw my request.  I'm not saying it to sound bitchy or complaining or anything, but I think mine has been up for almost two weeks, so it can't hurt to try a thread with more available staff ATM.



Sorry i will try to do your request tonight. Frut grabbed several requests and i guess decided not to do them along with not letting anyone know they werent going to do them. I will try to get what i can done tonight and i removed them from the workers list.


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 23, 2010)

*Up next:*
Panda - Skotty - 47
Helixals - Aphro - 47
Nimander - Skotty - 48
Pink Beats - Aphro - 49
Nawheetos - Aphro - 52
itsmylife - Aphro - 53
Maxi - Skotty - 53
Viscaria - Aphro - 53
Kairi - Aphro - 53
Real Talk - Itsmylife - 53
FapperWocky -Skotty - 53
Rima - Aphro - 53

If i have forgotten someone please let me know...


----------



## Nimander (Jun 23, 2010)

I don't want to rush you on anything, Aphro.  I'm just glad someone is back in the thread again.  I feel so...listened to.


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jun 23, 2010)

Hello, Aphrodite, God of Graphics. I come here as a humble customer. I will sacrifice a goat in your name if you create a signature.

Requirements(Important)

Signature images can be no larger than 650x200 pixels and 500k size.

The maximum dimensions for avatars are: 120x150 pixels.
The maximum file size for avatars is 50 KB.
Red dotted border

I hope you can manage.

Here is the stock -



Make it bloody magnificent, my lord.


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 24, 2010)

Nimander said:


> First of all, I kinda love the name of the user above me (has somewhat read the series it comes from:33).



SORRRYYYYYY
I would've done it earlier, but someone had taken the request. But they are now fired it seems


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 24, 2010)

Helixals said:


> *Archi can u create me a sig like this one:
> 
> i mean the style.
> And ava afc ^^*
> ...



I tried to make it something like you wanted, but in my own way. Hope this is ok. 







*Up next:*
Panda - Skotty - 47
Pink Beats - Aphro - 49
Nawheetos - Aphro - 52
itsmylife - Aphro - 53
Maxi - Skotty - 53
Viscaria - aphro - 53
Kairi - aphro - 53
Real Talk - itsmylife - 53
FapperWocky - Kairi - 53
Rima - Aphro - 53
Lucien Lachance - aphro - 54

If i have forgotten someone please let me know...
*
Announcement *
Kairi will also be working here and helping out with requests also. So she may grab a few here and there. Welcome Kairi.    ​


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 24, 2010)

yay Kaiti joined xD

:welcome girl :33


----------



## Helixals (Jun 24, 2010)

Aphrodite said:


> I tried to make it something like you wanted, but in my own way. Hope this is ok.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks its cool.


----------



## Ephemere (Jun 24, 2010)

it's been so long since i requested a set. so of course, i come to my favorites.



avi: normal black border, 150x150, just the guys head. some effects or whatever you want, i like what you guys do 

sig: idk what height limits are but whatever, i'm more interested in getting his figure than the background. thanks guys


----------



## Cooli (Jun 24, 2010)

Senior sized set request. You can do what ever, just make it look awesome


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 24, 2010)

*Turn off your sigs when you request or pick up. It's the least you can do, since Aphro doesn't request rep.*



Panda said:


> Howdy
> 
> Could I get a set por favor?
> -
> ...


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 24, 2010)

My apologies, guys. I had a few requests to do at my own shop and at another shop I worked for. I guess bit off more than I could chew. 

But everything is all sorted out now, right?


----------



## Bakapanda (Jun 24, 2010)

Skotty said:


> *Turn off your sigs when you request or pick up. It's the least you can do, since Aphro doesn't request rep.*




Gracias :33

Should be back with more time to do req's soon 
I'm on here with my phone 99% of the time


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 24, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> Request - FC banner caption for sigs (image provided)
> Stock - requires resizing
> Size - banner caption
> Borders - NA
> ...


I hope this is okay. Manda would probably do a better job than me though


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 24, 2010)

Maxi said:


> It's been a while since i requested something here .
> Anyways, requesting a set:
> 
> I'm probably gonna request again over a few days cause there is also a an 'good' version of the same pic.
> ...



Hope you like~


----------



## Maxi (Jun 25, 2010)

Skotty said:


> Hope you like~


thank you, it looks 'evil' 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Not sure if i'm allowed to do this, but another request plz for *Skotty*

lmao, didn't see the template when i first requested:
1. Request - Set.
2. Stock -  (It's pretty much the same pic but this one is the good version)
3. Size - Junior
4. Borders - Same ones you used for my current set.
5. Effects - Make this one have the same effects but let them look 'good' instead of the 'evil' effects you used for my current set please 
6. Text - no text required.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jun 25, 2010)

Aphro,

I saw in the HR that your shop hit 1000 posts. Well done. 

Since I became head pimp around this joint, I've been wearing some variation of my current "pimp set." Occasionally I ask someone to make a variant "in their style." I'd love it if you could do one for me in your style.


*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 




Original:


"Clean" sig:


"Clean" avatar:




So you understand what I mean, this is the one that colours made for me in her style:

*Spoiler*: __ 











I'll need a mod-sized avatar. 

Hi, Skotty.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jun 25, 2010)

1. Request - set, transparency
2. Stock - []
3. Size -Senior
4. Borders - Solid
5. Effects - Whatever looks good to you
6. Text - None



Additional request:
If it's not too much trouble, could I get one as a transparency, and the other with effects?


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 25, 2010)

PinkBeatz said:


> Set Request for Aphro :3
> 
> Image for Sig: Text "P"-
> 
> ...



I seriously didnt know what to with your pictures.  





*Up next:*
Nawheetos - Aphro - 52
itsmylife - Aphro - 53
Viscaria - aphro - 53
Kairi - aphro - 53
Real Talk - itsmylife - 53
FapperWocky - Kairi - 53
Rima - Aphro - 53
Lucien Lachance - aphro - 54
Ephemere - 54
Cooli - 54
Maxi - skotty - 54
Spy_Smasher - aphro - 54
Solon Solute - 54

If i have forgotten someone please let me know...


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 26, 2010)

Nawheetos said:


> Request for Aphro please
> 
> Set - senior size
> Stock
> ...









*Up next:*
itsmylife - Aphro - 53
Viscaria - aphro - 53
Kairi - aphro - 53
Real Talk - itsmylife - 53
FapperWocky - Kairi - 53
Rima - Aphro - 53
Lucien Lachance - aphro - 54
Ephemere - 54
Cooli - 54
Maxi - skotty - 54
Spy_Smasher - aphro - 54
Solon Solute - 54

If i have forgotten someone please let me know...


----------



## master9738 (Jun 26, 2010)

Set please 

Avy Size: Junior (125x125) ?
Border: Round, but not too round that it's a legit circle
Effects: Since it's in black + white can you add in some colors or something, and towards the bottom right corner, can you make it say: Fatal the God

Idk, make it look [wonderful] and I know you can! 
For my avy + sig, make it like my current avy + sig . . .


----------



## Rubi (Jun 26, 2010)

Aphro you seem to have too much to do so I cancelled my request.


----------



## Nawheetos (Jun 26, 2010)

Awesome, thank you pek


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 27, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> i think im addicted to your sets aphro
> 
> 
> set
> ...



The stock wasnt easy to work with so i tried my best.





*Up next:*
Kairi - aphro - 53
Real Talk - itsmylife - 53
FapperWocky - Kairi - 53
Rima - Aphro - 53
Lucien Lachance - aphro - 54
Ephemere - 54
Cooli - 54
Maxi - skotty - 54
Spy_Smasher - aphro - 54
Solon Solute - 54
master9738 - 54

If i have forgotten someone please let me know...


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 27, 2010)

OMG ITS BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Burke (Jun 27, 2010)

Before i make a request, is this quality permitable?


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 27, 2010)

please turn off you sig 

and i can work with it....not the best quality but i can make it good


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 27, 2010)

It looks fine to me. I don't know about Aphro's standards though


----------



## Burke (Jun 27, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> please turn off you sig
> 
> and i can work with it....not the best quality but i can make it good



Psh my bad, details to come in the morning


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 27, 2010)

alright then ill be waiting


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 27, 2010)

I, master of cropping images I did not make... am taking Ephemere and Cooli's request


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 27, 2010)

Ephemere said:


> it's been so long since i requested a set. so of course, i come to my favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey Jack, thought i'd make your set

I havent been active so if you want some changes, just tell me and imma try to comply with your extreme demands 



hope you like em 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 27, 2010)

Up next:
Kairi - Aphro - 53
Real Talk - itsmylife - 53
FapperWocky - Kairi - 53
Rima - Aphro - 53
Lucien Lachance - Aphro - 54
Cooli - Michael Lucky - 54
Maxi - Skotty - 54
Spy_Smasher - Aphro - 54
Solon Solute - Skotty - 54
master9738 - Skotty - 54

If I've missed anyone, let me know

I'll do those tonight


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 27, 2010)

Maxi said:


> thank you, it looks 'evil'
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Not sure if i'm allowed to do this, but another request plz for *Skotty*
> 
> ...


----------



## master9738 (Jun 27, 2010)

master9738 said:


> Set please
> 
> Avy Size: Junior (125x125) ?
> Border: Round, but not too round that it's a legit circle
> ...



Idk if I'm able to do this, but if you can please color then make the set? Idk though, if I'm not able to can you please ignore the coloring request, lol.


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 27, 2010)

turn off your sig~
and i may add a bit of flat colours ;3


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 27, 2010)

master9738 said:


> Idk if I'm able to do this, but if you can please color then make the set? Idk though, if I'm not able to can you please ignore the coloring request, lol.



first of all sig off second of all i can do it but could you give me the specific colors you want ?


----------



## PinkBeatz (Jun 27, 2010)

Aphrodite said:


> I seriously didnt know what to with your pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg I love it, Aphro! Thank you so much! :33 And don't worry, I love what you did with it! ^^


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 27, 2010)

*PinkBeatz* sig off please....


----------



## PinkBeatz (Jun 27, 2010)

Yup, fixed it


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 27, 2010)

i meant i dont want to see your sig please turn it off.....


----------



## Rima (Jun 27, 2010)

I hope it isn't too late to delete my request.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 27, 2010)

*real talk *

you like it 







Up next:
Kairi - aphro - 53
FapperWocky - Kairi - 53
Rima - Aphro - 53
Lucien Lachance - aphro - 54
Ephemere - 54
Cooli - 54
Maxi - skotty - 54
Spy_Smasher - aphro - 54
Solon Solute - 54


----------



## Real Talk (Jun 27, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> *real talk *
> 
> you like it
> 
> ...



It's beautiful


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 27, 2010)

Up next:
Kairi - Aphro - 53
Rima - Aphro - 53[?]
Lucien Lachance - Aphro - 54
Cooli - Michael Lucky - 54
Spy_Smasher - Aphro - 54
Solon Solute - Skotty - 54
master9738 - Skotty - 54


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 28, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> 1. Request - set, transparency
> 2. Stock - []
> 3. Size -Senior
> 4. Borders - Solid
> ...


----------



## Solon Solute (Jun 28, 2010)

Awesome. Will credit you when I use it.


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 28, 2010)

Up next:
Kairi - Aphro - 53
Rima - Aphro - 53[?]
Lucien Lachance - Aphro - 54
Cooli - Michael Lucky - 54
Spy_Smasher - Aphro - 54





master9738 said:


> Set please
> 
> Avy Size: Junior (125x125) ?
> Border: Round, but not too round that it's a legit circle
> ...




If you don't like it, I guess someone else can redo it


----------



## Maxi (Jun 28, 2010)

Thank you for the set, looks good enough. And will rep and credit of course.


----------



## master9738 (Jun 28, 2010)

Skotty said:


> Up next:
> Kairi - Aphro - 53
> Rima - Aphro - 53[?]
> Lucien Lachance - Aphro - 54
> ...



I, absolutely love it, I'll rep + cred.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Jun 28, 2010)

1. Request - set
2. Stock - 3. Size - ı know ı am not a senior but can u please make it in senior size?
4.ı want just Kaname and Yuuki in the set like this siggy 
but please dont cut them half like in this siggy
5. Text - Swee††est Sin 
second Text: Eternale

ı hope ı did everything right^^


----------



## Proxy (Jun 28, 2010)

Set request: Senior sized signature of the image above sans the lower and upper borders. Also, around the image itself, can I get a rounded border: top left and bottom right rounded with a black border similar to 

For the avatar, I'd like the woman's face with a border similar to the signature. Nothing too special with the effects though. Thanks in advance to whoever takes it.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 28, 2010)

requesting Aphrodite 

set 


make it badass and smexy 

senior size


dotted white borders


on sig " this battlefield is what keeps our love and our passion alive" medium size text



thanks


----------



## Daron (Jun 29, 2010)

Requesting Aphrodite. ;l

Can you make a sig out of this? 

Basically, feel free to do anything you want with it; I like your creativity. 
However can you make the boarders similar to this one's?


And if you could touch-up my Avatar as in give it a change in colors or something; If you can, if not then don't even worry about it, I still love it. ;]

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rubi (Jun 30, 2010)

Request for aphrodite

Type: set
Stock: 
border: No borders
effects: Don't make it look too girly. 
text: "His glasses.... will they look good on me?" [sig] "*heart*iscaria" [ava]if it's ok, can I have one with text and one without?

avatar focused either on Japan [the dark haired boy] or both of them


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 30, 2010)

Updated list and i will also work on some of these requests later tonight.

*Up next:*
Kairi - aphro - 53 (hold)
Lucien Lachance - aphro - 54
Cooli - Michael Lucky  - 54
Spy_Smasher - aphro - 54
eternalrequiem - 56
Proxy  - 56
Kazehana - aphro - 56
Daron - aphro - 56
Viscaria - aphro - 56

If i have forgotten someone please let me know...


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 30, 2010)

Lucien Lachance said:


> Hello, Aphrodite, God of Graphics. I come here as a humble customer. I will sacrifice a goat in your name if you create a signature.
> 
> Requirements(Important)
> 
> ...



Stock was small to work with but i managed.








*Up next:*
Kairi - aphro - 53 (hold)
Cooli - Michael Lucky  - 54
Spy_Smasher - aphro - 54
eternalrequiem - 56
Proxy  - 56
Kazehana - aphro - 56
Daron - aphro - 56
Viscaria - aphro - 56

If i have forgotten someone please let me know...


----------



## Rinoa (Jun 30, 2010)

Request set to Aphro, plz.
You already have an idea about that so do your own magic.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 1, 2010)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Aphro,
> 
> I saw in the HR that your shop hit 1000 posts. Well done. : pimp
> 
> ...



Im finally done and i hope you like it.  








*Up next:*
Kairi - aphro - 53 (hold)
Cooli - Michael Lucky  - 54
eternalrequiem - 56
Proxy  - 56
Kazehana - aphro - 56
Daron - aphro - 56
Viscaria - aphro - 56
?Rinoa? - aphro - 56

If i have forgotten someone please let me know...


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 1, 2010)

I love them. It's actually a little hard to choose between them! Thanks, Aphro.

Do you want a link to your shop in my sig? (That's what I do by default, but one shop owner didn't like it.)


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 1, 2010)

Nah im just glad you liked them.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 1, 2010)

Just checking in on the status of my request


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 1, 2010)

Michael was working on it last night. He hasnt been on tonight. I guess he is really busy with work. Depending on what he says when i see him i might have to do it myself.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 1, 2010)

Ok, just checking


----------



## Muah (Jul 2, 2010)

Could I get a banner for Usopp FC


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 2, 2010)

umm ill do it if you give me some decent stock....


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 2, 2010)

they linked it wrong, here itsy.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 2, 2010)

thanks skotty :33

ok will do it muah....


----------



## Muah (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks im on a shitty pc that I haven't gotten use to. Thanks i'll be sure to rep plenty:3


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 2, 2010)

ok then will do later today but please sig off


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 2, 2010)

Request - set
Stock - 
Size - whatever size would be best 
Border - dotted 

Just a transparency of Guy Gardner, the guy in the picture, without black/space background. If you can, clean up the picture a little. I want the avatar to be of Guy's face though. 

I would prefer Aphrodite to do it, but whoever gets to it first can have it.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 2, 2010)

aphro you can add manga coloring to the OP i can do it :33


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jul 4, 2010)

Aphrodite said:


> Stock was small to work with but i managed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry, Aphro. I chose a shitty stock =[
Can you replace it with this one. I really like what you did, but the stock is just too shitty 



and if that one won't look better, please tell me, and I'll select another lol


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 4, 2010)

Lucien Lachance said:


> Sorry, Aphro. I chose a shitty stock =[
> Can you replace it with this one. I really like what you did, but the stock is just too shitty
> 
> 
> ...



That stock isnt any better. I worked hard on that set and loved the way it came out and you want me to make another with another crappy picture.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 4, 2010)

Thread closed for now. Not taking anymore requests. Will finish the other requests when i have the time.


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 18, 2010)

Ok i have decided after a long break to open my shop back up for requests. Im going to just ignore all the old since people probably don't want them anymore and will start with new requests. Request away if you like.    

Still updating all my opening posts. Also reposted new rules.

*Housekeeping*
None​


----------



## Alien (Nov 18, 2010)

1. Request - ava
2. Stock - 
3. Size - ava -150x200
4. Borders - solid
5. Effects - your choice
6. Text - nope


----------



## Rosie (Nov 18, 2010)

Welcome back~

Request - set
2. Stock - 
3. Size - Senior
4. Borders - Solid
5. Effects - I'm thinking something along the lines of soft and sweet. Nothing too bright
6. Text - "Together, let's stay here and just forget the world"

Please and thank you


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Nov 18, 2010)

Welcome Back!!!

Request - Signature
Stock - 
Size - junior, Normal size. Not to small.
Borders - Whatever looks good. You decide. 
Effects - Whatever you chose to do. 
Text - King. (Also Kakashi Hatake in small text somewhere on the signature)

Description - Take out the quote Itachi makes. Or don't include the Quotes.

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 18, 2010)

I will do all 3 of these tonight.  

*Housekeeping*
Alien - 57
Rosie - 57
Kakashi Hatake - 57​


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Nov 18, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> I will do all 3 of these tonight.
> 
> *Housekeeping*
> Alien - 57
> ...



I'll give you an early REP. !!!


----------



## ~Namine (Nov 18, 2010)

1. Request - Avy, Siggy. 
2. Stock -  
3. Size - junior. 
4. Borders - your Choice. 
5. Effects - Whatever you choise. 
6. Text - No txt. 

Thank you!


----------



## Synn (Nov 18, 2010)

May I request here, Stephanie, despite the childish things I said to you back then? You know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 18, 2010)

Could I work here? :33


----------



## Z (Nov 18, 2010)

Just an avatar please. :3


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 19, 2010)

Ok i did some requests and will do more a bit later

*Alien*


*Z*



*Housekeeping*
Rosie - 57
Kakashi Hatake - 57
~Namine - 57​



Synn said:


> May I request here, Stephanie, despite the childish things I said to you back then? You know what I'm talking about.



Of course you can.  




Porcelain said:


> Could I work here? :33



Thanks for the offer but im not busy enough for help. I will post later if im hiring and if i get busy enough.


----------



## Alien (Nov 19, 2010)

Excellent 

Thanks.


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 19, 2010)

Glad you liked and i was happy with the way it turned out.


----------



## Synn (Nov 19, 2010)

Thank you, Steph 

*1. Request* - set
*2. Stock* - 
*3. Size* - senior
*4. Borders* - solid
*5. Effects* - up to you, just work your magic pek
*6. Text* - none

Thanks in advance! :33


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 19, 2010)

Last of the requests tonight. Will do more later.
*
Rosie*



*
Kakashi Hatake*




*Housekeeping*
~Namine - 57
Synn - 58​
@ Synn - no problem.


----------



## gabies (Nov 19, 2010)

STEPHY 
senior set
dotted border
effects: whatever fits
text: 0 ways to your heart


----------



## Rosie (Nov 19, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> Last of the requests tonight. Will do more later.
> *
> Rosie*


Thanks so much Stephanie! It looks great


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 19, 2010)

Rosie said:


> Thanks so much Stephanie! It looks great



awwww glad you liked it.  



*Housekeeping*
~Namine - 57
Synn - 58
Gabies - 58​


----------



## Nawheetos (Nov 19, 2010)

I don't think I've been here before 

Can I request a sig please?

Borders/effects - anything you like.  I'd like something quite fun and funky.  You can even write something silly on it, like 'love me, love me' 
You could even make it mildly Christmassy, but I don't mind :<

I leave it to your artistic sensibilities


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 19, 2010)

umm can i request here  

set

dotted with white borders

avy on ritsu 

on sig " I'll be the Prince and you'll be the Princess 



for the sig can i have one with  with kagura near ritsu and Seiren near mugi 

and one with out thoses names 

one 150x150 and one 170x220 





i'll rep you again as soon as i can


----------



## Z (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks :3 !


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Nov 19, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> Last of the requests tonight. Will do more later.
> *
> Rosie*
> 
> ...



Thanks. I only requested for the signature. But its all good.

+rep.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 19, 2010)

*Request:* Set
*Avy:* 150x200 
*Borders/Effects:* No preferences really. Whatever you think would look cool. 
*Text:* Pirate Empress


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 19, 2010)

Okay then, I have a request 

Type: Set
Ava: 150x150
Border: Anything except dashed.
Sig: Whatever works for you.
Effects: Whatever works for you.
Stock: gahh, a random hinata hyuga pic, if you cant find one, I will


----------



## Мoon (Nov 19, 2010)

Hey, I just have an avatar request. 

*Stock:**Avy Size: *Junior
*Border and effects:* Any effects, if possible. no border please.
I know the stock sucks, seeing as how its black and white, but im cool with anything.
Thanks*~]*


----------



## KohZa (Nov 19, 2010)

requesting stephanie 



avy:150x150 
Sig & effect:anthing you think awesome maybr black reddish theme
Border:i want one with white border and one borderless.

Thank you .


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 20, 2010)

Finished some requests. Will do more later.
*
~Namine*




*Synn*




*Housekeeping*
Gabies - 58
Nawheetos - 58
Kagura - 58
StrawHat4Life - 58
Porcelain - 58
Che - 58
VinDictus - 58​


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 20, 2010)

*Last of the requests tonight. I will do more tomorrow.*

*Gabies*
Just so you know gabies. Screen shots make the worst stocks to work with because its hard to find things that will go with them. Effects etc. I tried my best so hope its ok.



*
Nawheetos*
I hope this was funky enough for you lol


*Che*
It wasn't that bad to work with. Hope ya like it.


*Housekeeping*
Kagura - 58
StrawHat4Life - 58
Porcelain - 58
VinDictus - 58​


----------



## Synn (Nov 20, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> *Synn*



Steph, I can't tell you how much I love you! pek

Thank you so much, it looks gorgeous


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 20, 2010)

awww im glad you liked it.


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 20, 2010)

Set please C;

150x150. Senior Sized.
Stock:


Border: Doesn't matter
Pretty coloring ,etc
Work your magic


----------



## Nawheetos (Nov 20, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> *Last of the requests tonight. I will do more tomorrow.*
> 
> *
> Nawheetos*
> I hope this was funky enough for you lol


Haa awesome  thank you!


----------



## Мoon (Nov 20, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> *Che*
> It wasn't that bad to work with. Hope ya like it.


Beautiful Job! thanks alot!
~]


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 22, 2010)

Ok i finished more requests. Also Porcelain i generally don't look for stocks as its not my job to do that. So i will do it this time, but next time i suggest you posting your own stock if you want your request done faster.
*
Kagura*





*StrawHat4Life*
The stock looked good as is so i didnt do much to it. Hope thats ok.


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 22, 2010)

*VinDictus*





*Housekeeping*
Porcelain - 58
Milkshake - 59​


----------



## Kyōraku (Nov 22, 2010)

Senior size
Set
Borders whichever you want
Effects whichever you want
No Text

Will rep and credit


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 22, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> *StrawHat4Life*
> The stock looked good as is so i didnt do much to it. Hope thats ok.



Awesome job. 

Thanks.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 22, 2010)

thanks steph i love it xD


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 22, 2010)

Im glad you guys liked it. I will try to finish up more requests later. Off to do house stuff.  

*Housekeeping*
Porcelain - 58
Milkshake - 59
Kyōraku - 59​


----------



## KohZa (Nov 22, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> *VinDictus*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow that looks awesome .thx stephanie .


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 22, 2010)

VinDictus said:


> wow that looks awesome .thx stephanie .



Your welcome glad you liked it. i was rather pleased with it myself lol.  


Ok finished up the last of the requests. Hope you guys like.

*Porcelain*





*Milkshake*





*Kyōraku*






*Housekeeping*
None​


----------



## rozzalina (Nov 22, 2010)

Request: Banner
Stock: [sp][/sp]
Size: Keep it the same
Border: Thin, light blue
Effects: Not too much but apart from that, do what like 
Text: ~ The Final Fantasy Series Fanclub ~

Will rep. and cred. in the FC ---


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 22, 2010)

Woowwww Oh wow 

didn't expect any less from you Steph  Thanks ~

reserve ma spot I will be back fosho


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 22, 2010)

rozzalina said:


> Request: Banner
> Stock: [sp][/sp]
> Size: Keep it the same
> Border: Thin, light blue
> ...



Sorry this is the best i could do. The stock wasn't the best to work with.

*Spoiler*: __ 











Milkshake said:


> Woowwww Oh wow
> 
> didn't expect any less from you Steph  Thanks ~
> 
> reserve ma spot I will be back fosho



Im glad you liked it. Really liked the outcome myself.


----------



## Kyōraku (Nov 23, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> *Kyōraku*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This is awesome


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 23, 2010)

Im glad you liked it. The stock was already busy so i just did a few stuff here and there and color changes because the stock already looked great.


----------



## Synn (Nov 23, 2010)

*Request *- set
*Stock *- []
*Size *- senior
*Borders *- solid
*Effects *- up to you
*Text *- none.

Thanks


----------



## rozzalina (Nov 23, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> Sorry this is the best i could do. The stock wasn't the best to work with.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



 Thankyouuu ~~~ Sorry about the stock quality...


----------



## RockpiRate (Nov 23, 2010)

I think that i can request here, so... 
_Request_ - set
_Stock_ - 
_Size_ - junior / i prefer to be more something like that 
*Spoiler*: __ 




about size not the type of effects!!



_Borders_ - as u decide to look best. 
_Effects _- complete freedom. make it look badass
_Text _- none 
_Other_ - Avys 150x150 & 125x125


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 24, 2010)

*Synn*




*RockpiRate*




*Housekeeping*
None​


----------



## Synn (Nov 24, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> *Synn*



You're fuckin' amazing, Steph! 

Thank you so much.


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 24, 2010)

Im glad you liked it.


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 25, 2010)

Ok i redid your set. Hope you like it better.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 25, 2010)

I remember I still have stuff to do in this shop too 

gonna make some stuff soon


----------



## Metaro (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi 

*Spoiler*: __ 




I would like a set of this


the guy of the last panel.

Avatar 125x125
signatrure 300x450
effects  , I dunno D: like you want

Thanks in advice
(:


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 27, 2010)

Sure i will have it done later today.


----------



## Naked (Nov 27, 2010)

1. Request - Set please!
2. Stock - 
3. Size - 150x150 av / 150x200 av / junior sig
4. Borders - None.
5. Effects - Up to you.
6. Text - Up to you.

Thanks for considering my request. :33


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 27, 2010)

Alrighty should be able to do them both later today.   

*Housekeeping*
Metaro / 60
Naked Snacks! / 60​


----------



## Raiden (Nov 27, 2010)

1. Request - set 
2. Stock - 'tis a lil big and a bit blurry in some parts

3. Size - senior
4. Borders - your choice
5. Effects - Whatever you choose to do. Have fun.
6. Text - Bah, there's already text there.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 28, 2010)

Request - set.

Senior sized.
Border: Whatever works for you. Be inspired 
Effects: Not too heavy on it, but do what you can.

Oh, and for the avatar, I'd like it of the guy who's second from the left. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 28, 2010)

*Metaro*
Hope ya like it




*Housekeeping*
Naked Snacks! / 60
Raiden / 60
Proxy / 60​


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 28, 2010)

Ok finished up the requests. These three stocks was pretty hard to work with due to the quality so i hope you guys like them.

*Naked Snacks!*
Noticed you were a junior so i also did a 125x125 avie




*Raiden*




*Proxy*




*Housekeeping*
None​


----------



## Naked (Nov 28, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> *Naked Snacks!*
> Noticed you were a junior so i also did a 125x125 avie



Thank you! 

Will wear in a bit.


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 28, 2010)

Im just glad you liked it dear.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 28, 2010)

umm Stephenie 

you choose the stcok >_<









if u choose the first have " your my best friend but you r my worst enemy "

avy on both 


if you choose the second have "baby its cold out side lets share this warmth together"


if you choose the third have " i will not die i will not fail come and GET me "

dotted with white borders and avys  150x15o and 170x220  

thanks Stephanie  

i hope im stil allowed to request >_<


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 29, 2010)

Of course you can. I never said you couldn't lol.  

*Housekeeping*
Kagura / 60​


----------



## Proxy (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks again


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 29, 2010)

Your welcome proxy. Glad ya liked it.


----------



## Aiku (Nov 29, 2010)

1. Request - Set
2. Stock - 
3. Size - Junior and senior
4. Borders - Dotted
5. Effects - Your choice
6. Text - None


----------



## Judecious (Nov 29, 2010)

1. Request - Set
2. Stock - 
3. Size - senior and a 150 X 200 ava
4. Borders - Dotted
5. Effects - Your choice
6. Text - None


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 29, 2010)

Will work on these later today hopefully. 

*Housekeeping*
Kagura / 60
Aiku / 60
Judecious / 60​


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 30, 2010)

*Kagura*





*Housekeeping*
Aiku / 60
Judecious / 60​


----------



## Synn (Nov 30, 2010)

Stephanie 

*Request *- set
*Stock *- []
*Size *- senior (I'd like the sig to be 450x200, please :33)
*Borders *- dotted
*Effects *- up to you
*Text *- none.

Thanks


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 30, 2010)

Added you and will work on more a little bit later.  

*Housekeeping*
Aiku / 60
Judecious / 60
Synn / 61​


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 30, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> *Kagura*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG SOOO CUTE  

thanks Stephanie :33


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 30, 2010)

Kagura said:


> OMG SOOO CUTE : ruri
> 
> thanks Stephanie : 33



Glad you liked it.  

Ok i finished a couple more requests.

*Aiku*




*Judecious*




*Housekeeping*
Synn / 61​


----------



## Judecious (Nov 30, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> *Judecious*



Thank You 

will rep right nopek


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 30, 2010)

Your welcome and glad ya liked it.


----------



## Stephen (Dec 1, 2010)

Request for Stephanie: 

If you can make just an avy or if a set is possible.

Do what works best for you. I'm not picky and all that. 

Take all the time ya need ~


----------



## KohZa (Dec 1, 2010)

hi steph.is it okay if i make this odd request? 

i just want you to combine this 4 character into one and make an awesome set of this






just make sure luffy is in the center,the other you can place around him also pls don't make the sig big if possible.also i want it looks dark if you can like you di my sets last time.just tell me if you don't wanna do this .


----------



## Aiku (Dec 1, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> *Aiku*



You're amazing, Stephanie. Thank you so much.


----------



## Alien (Dec 4, 2010)

Request - two ava's
Stock -  and 
Size - 150x200
Borders - everything but rounded is fine
Effects - up to you
Text - none.

Focus on the girl of course.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Helixals (Dec 4, 2010)

*Hi,can u make me a picture with animated text.

Look for what kind of picture i talk.*


*Make it interesting and fresh with clean batleground ( dark,white etc. [NO TRANS !!!! ] )*

*TEXT for the picture:* *Hinty*


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 4, 2010)

Aiku im glad you liked it. 

Sorry i haven't worked on requests but i was having issues last night. Was sick and not feeling well. I will work on requests later today after i rest up a tad more. So please be patient.  

@ Helixals - im not really sure. All i can do is try and if i can't i will let you know. Animation isn't my strong point.


----------



## Mist Beauty (Dec 5, 2010)

*1.* *Request* - Avatar/shop
*2.* *Stock* - 
*Spoiler*: _avatar_ 



Anything else with Mei having a happy face would be okay as well if you can find something better =]



*3.* *Size* - junior and senior
*4.* *Borders* - your choice
*5.* *Effects* - Your choice. If added santa hat = effect, then that too 
*6.** Text* - No text please.


----------



## Burke (Dec 6, 2010)

Avatar/Sig/Set/ w/e 



Senior size plz for avy, and keep it the same absic size for sig.

For borders... well, line for ava, but for the sig i want you to do some cool effects with transparencies, kinda like brush strokes... get creative and see what you like.

For effects... i want a real MGS feel from it.

For text, i want... 
Solid Snivy
Tepig Boss
and Revolver Oshawott

under each of them respectively

Oh and i want the AVA to be of Oshawott


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 8, 2010)

Ok i finished up some requests and will do more later.. 
*
Synn*




*Stephen*




*Alien*


*Housekeeping*
VinDictus / 61
Mist Beauty / 61
Nøøps / 61​


----------



## Synn (Dec 8, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> Ok i finished up some requests and will do more later..
> *
> Synn*
> 
> ...



I love it!  Thank you so much, Steph.


----------



## Alien (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks steph


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 8, 2010)

Request for just a signature.



Just want the words removed and solid black and white border, no effects.

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 8, 2010)

Synn said:


> I love it!  Thank you so much, Steph.





Alien said:


> Thanks steph



Im glad you guys liked them.   



Sephiroth said:


> Request for just a signature.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Went ahead and did yours since it only took a minute. Did two different borders.






*Housekeeping*
VinDictus / 61
Mist Beauty / 61
N??ps / 61​


----------



## TRI05 (Dec 8, 2010)

awesome work, stephanie

i want a set of NAMI (the girl)..



if its possible can you remove the numbers around her arm?

just leave her and her stick and give me an avatar of the face junior size..

THANK YOU!


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks and will do. I will try to remove it the best i can.  

*Housekeeping*
VinDictus / 61
Mist Beauty / 61
Nøøps / 61
TRI05 / 62​


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 8, 2010)

1. Request - ava
2. Stock - 
3. Size - 150x200
4. Borders - Simple 1px black border
5. Effects - Whatever you like, surprise me? 

Just wanted to celebrate my first big avvy


----------



## Stephen (Dec 8, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> Ok i finished up some requests and will do more later..
> *Stephen*



Thank's Steph looks freaking awesome wearing it now!!!


----------



## Ishamael (Dec 8, 2010)

Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: Junior
Borders, Effects and Text: Whatever you think is best.


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 10, 2010)

Ok some requests

*VinDictus*
Not sure if you wanted avies but made some anyway




*Caelus*
Went ahead and did yours since its just avies. The stock wasn't easy to work with though so i did my best.


@ Kagura not sure what you meant by your request. 

*Housekeeping*
Mist Beauty / 61
Nøøps / 61
TRI05 / 62
Ishamael / 62
Kagura / 62​


----------



## KohZa (Dec 10, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> Ok some requests
> 
> *VinDictus*
> Not sure if you wanted avies but made some anyway
> ...


.awesome .thx steph .will rep after 24 hour'ed.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 10, 2010)

since of the words i don't want them to show...and its hard to cut them soo i was  giving an example of what i would like but anything you do is fine with me steph 

but i really like the guitar included


----------



## Raven Rider (Dec 10, 2010)

Request:set
size:junior
stock:
borders:dashed 
effects:surprise me
Text:Just a Taste


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 10, 2010)

ok will work on more requests later today.

*Housekeeping*
Mist Beauty / 61
Nøøps / 61
TRI05 / 62
Ishamael / 62
Kagura / 62
riderinhood2 / 62​


----------



## Big Head (Dec 10, 2010)

As you can see I'm set-less 

Request: set
Stock: 
Ava: junior size, 1. white & black solid borders, 2. solid black borders(cant decide)
Sig: 1. white & black solid borders, 2. solid black borders(cant decide)
Effects: work your magic with some cool effects, keep the _Nemanja vidic _on the set
Text: no additional text.

thx in advance.


----------



## -Shen- (Dec 10, 2010)

I want an Avatar from this:


I want a sig from this:


I know the avatar render is not that good but I want the avi to be able to see the 2 eyes and his face so ya. Thx 

For the borders do what you think is nice and let your creativity flow.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 10, 2010)

Set request.
Size: Senior
Border: Anything that works.
Avatar: The guy on the right's face. 
Effects: Anything that works.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rosie (Dec 11, 2010)

Set request Stephanie 

Stock:
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Holiday-themed
Text: "Seasons Greetings"

Please and thank you


----------



## Judecious (Dec 11, 2010)

Set request.
Size: Senior

Border: Anything that works.
Avatar: The guy on the right's face.
Effects: Anything that works.

Image is not too large so i hope you can still do it Also can you remove the text


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 11, 2010)

Doing some requests today. Just wanted to let you guys know.   

*Housekeeping*
Mist Beauty / 61
Nøøps / 61
TRI05 / 62
Ishamael / 62
Kagura / 62
riderinhood2 / 62
Big Head / 62
VampireKnights / 62
Proxy / 62
Rosie / 62
Judecious / 62​


----------



## Red_Blueberry (Dec 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Could you do set for me? There is 2 pics- you can choose- I can't make up my mind. Senior size. Make it feel really Christmas and put there text "Merry Christmas" ^^
Thanks!


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 11, 2010)

*Mist Beauty*




*Nøøps*
Your request was confusing and hard to understand. Hope this is ok. Also hope i got the names right.





*Housekeeping*
TRI05 / 62
Ishamael / 62
Kagura / 62
riderinhood2 / 62
Big Head / 62
VampireKnights / 62
Proxy / 62
Rosie / 62
Judecious / 62
Red_Blueberry / 62​


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 12, 2010)

ok finished up some more requests.

*TRI05*




*Ishamael*




*Housekeeping*
Kagura / 62
riderinhood2 / 62
Big Head / 62
VampireKnights / 62
Proxy / 62
Rosie / 62
Judecious / 62
Red_Blueberry / 62​


----------



## TRI05 (Dec 12, 2010)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

gahhh i love your work...can i request again?


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 12, 2010)

Im glad you liked it and yes you can. Im not having major restrictions on that right now..


----------



## TRI05 (Dec 12, 2010)

ok this one is going to be more manly lol

SET
avatar: the face with whatever effect works


signature: cool (sporty?) effect.


size: junior
text of sig: "Cant be stopped"
borders/everything else = up to you


----------



## Mist Beauty (Dec 12, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> *Mist Beauty*



 It's amazing Stephanie, I love you so much!

I like the "redness" of the image. The background you chose complements the effects you added. I'm amazed at the hat, especially the white, furry bits. Red dotted border over white is just pek

Even though I didn't have much time today, I posted quite a bit to see the signature, and the smile. It made me type positively.

You clearly spent a lot of time on this, and I'm sad that I can't rep you again :33

Thank you~

(What does the "61" in "Housekeeping - 61" stand for?)


----------



## koguryo (Dec 12, 2010)

1. Request - Set
2. Stock -  
3. Size - Senior
4. Borders - Your Choice
5. Effects - Up to you
6. Text - For the avy "Yoo In Na"

Please and thank you


----------



## Ishamael (Dec 12, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> ok finished up some more requests.
> 
> *Ishamael*
> 
> ...


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 13, 2010)

Ok i have finished more requests. Will do more tomorrow since i am going to bed right now.
*
Kagura*
I tried my best, but the stock wasn't easy to work with.




*riderinhood2*




*VampireKnights*




@ Mist Beauty - Im glad you liked it and those numbers are the pages the requests are on.  

@ Ishamael - im glad you liked it.  

@ Big Head - I didnt do yours as i see you already had it done else where. I don't repeat requests if others have done it. So sorry. 

*Housekeeping*
Proxy / 62
Rosie / 62
Judecious / 62
Red_Blueberry / 62
TRI05 / 63
koguryo / 63​


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 13, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> Ok i have finished more requests. Will do more tomorrow since i am going to bed right now.
> *
> Kagura*
> I tried my best, but the stock wasn't easy to work with.
> ...




OMG its amazing  

i understand the stock was really hard for me too 


BUT OMG YOU DID A FABULOUS JOB Steph 

but can i also have a 170x220 avy


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 13, 2010)

Kagura said:


> OMG its amazing
> 
> i understand the stock was really hard for me too
> 
> ...



Im glad you liked it and yes lucky you caught me before bed and before i closed photoshop. Here ya go.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 13, 2010)

thanks  

really your sets r always epic steph thanks agian


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 13, 2010)

awww no problem.


----------



## TRI05 (Dec 13, 2010)

GOODNIGHT PERFECT SET MAKER


----------



## Raven Rider (Dec 13, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> *riderinhood2*



Its surperb thank you.


----------



## -Shen- (Dec 13, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> Ok i have finished more requests. Will do more tomorrow since i am going to bed right now.
> *
> Kagura*
> I tried my best, but the stock wasn't easy to work with.
> ...



Thx . Its awesome. Was quite unexpected for the sig.

I meant it was unexpectedly superb. Thx for the set +rep


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 13, 2010)

Im glad you guys liked them.  

Ok finished more requests and will do the last two tomorrow.

*Proxy*




*Rosie*


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 13, 2010)

*Judecious*




*Red_Blueberry*




*Housekeeping*
TRI05 / 63
koguryo / 63​


----------



## Rosie (Dec 13, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> *Rosie*
> *Spoiler*: __


So cute! Thanks Stephanie!


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 13, 2010)

Your welcome.


----------



## Judecious (Dec 14, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> *Judecious*



Thank youpek


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 14, 2010)

Your welcome.


----------



## Red_Blueberry (Dec 14, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> *Red_Blueberry*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 14, 2010)

umm steph make it really pretty 

set

170x220 and 150x150 on len and rin only (two blonds)

border dotted with white borders

effects ( soft but Christmas like some sparkles too)

words  " celebrating the holidays  together is the best way" (Merry Christmas in small text in the corner)

 i just need it for next week starting Wednesday xD (soo take as much time as you need steph)

stock



sorry steph its just I LOVE THIS Christmas image  and I suck at keeping quality when i make my graphics


----------



## krome (Dec 14, 2010)

Request - Set (Senior)
Stock:
Avatar - 
Signature -  and 
Borders - none
Effects - just make it fabulous~
Text - on sig, * "Minho-hyung, please love me even more" - Taemin*


----------



## Selva (Dec 15, 2010)

Can I request please? 
- Senior set.
- Stock: .
- ava: focus on the little boy.
- effects: do whatever you see fit.

Thanks


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 15, 2010)

hEYA Stephanie, this is the first time that I request something from you.
Anyways here it goes:

*Request* - Avatar/shop
*2.* *Stock* - 
*3.* *Size* - junior and senior
*4.* *Borders* - your choice
*5.* *Effects* - Your choice. If added santa hat = effect, then that too 
*6.** Text* - No text please.


----------



## KohZa (Dec 15, 2010)

requsting set again stephanie :33.



avy:150x150 
sig & effect:your choice 
border:anything but dotted. 
size:just keep the same size

sry if the stock is to small.i'll search for a better stock if you dn't like this one .


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 16, 2010)

Request for two signatures.

*Signature 1*


Border-black and white

No effects

*Signature 2*


Would like this made transparent, no effects


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 17, 2010)

Request - Set please~
Stock - 
Size - Senior
Borders - Dotted orr stroked semi-round ; whatever you find looks better. 
Effects - Whatever looks good; preferably something vibrant & sharp, but just do what you think looks the best. :3
Text - None

Thank youu in advance~


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 18, 2010)

Finished some requests and will do more tomorrow. Headed to bed right now.

*TRI05*




*koguryo*




*Housekeeping*
Kagura / 64
krome / 64
Selva / 64
Suigetsu / 64
VinDictus / 64
Sephiroth / 64
BrightlyDim / 64​


----------



## koguryo (Dec 18, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> *koguryo*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks for the set


----------



## TRI05 (Dec 18, 2010)

WOWSERS..epic...


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 20, 2010)

Sorry all i was able to do was one request. Im not really feeling well right now, but i promise to do more tomorrow. Sorry for the wait.  

*Kagura*
I didnt do to many effects to yours because of the picture. Hope you like it.




*Housekeeping*
krome / 64
Selva / 64
Suigetsu / 64
VinDictus / 64
Sephiroth / 64
BrightlyDim / 64​


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 20, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> Sorry all i was able to do was one request. Im not really feeling well right now, but i promise to do more tomorrow. Sorry for the wait.
> 
> *Kagura*
> I didnt do to many effects to yours because of the picture. Hope you like it.
> ...



thanks its exactly what i wanted  (not alot of effects will wear on Wednesday onwards  

thanks its really steph

feel better soon steph


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 20, 2010)

Im glad you liked it and thanks.


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 20, 2010)

Can I request when you feel better? don't wanna be a burden.


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 20, 2010)

You can request now. Its not a burden. I should be fine by tomorrow.


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 20, 2010)

Request: Set
Avatar on the brown haired one [in front view]
Border: white with dotted 
Effects: not alot to ruin the image itself
Stock:


Thanks in advance & Happy holidays ~


----------



## spectre991 (Dec 21, 2010)

Requesting for the first time :

1. Request - set
2. Stock - 
3. Size - senior
4. Borders - rounded 
5. Effects - whatever looks good
6. Text - none 

Thanks in advance and happy holidays.


----------



## KohZa (Dec 21, 2010)

just to let you know i change my name from *VinDictus To ZanCrow* .


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 23, 2010)

ZanCrow said:


> just to let you know i change my name from *VinDictus To ZanCrow* .



ok i changed it.

Got a couple requests done. I will do more tomorrow guys i promise and thanks for being patient. Christmas is a busy time right now. 

*krome*




*Sephiroth*
Went ahead and did yours since it was simple




Hope you guys like.

*Housekeeping*
Selva / 64
Suigetsu / 64
ZanCrow / 64
BrightlyDim / 64
Milkshake / 64
spectre991 / 64​


----------



## Oceania (Dec 23, 2010)

May I make a request?

I would like a set using this stock.



Size:seinor
Borderotted
Textne
Type:set
Effects: I'll let u decided

I need your opinion would that look good for a tranparency?

Will give out cookies.


----------



## krome (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks a bunch~ <3


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _My Request_ 



Type: Signature

    Size: 450x150 ( length x height)

    Stock:  

    Borders: Any border that is noticable.

    Extra: Put w/e kind of effects you want to put on it.

Thanks.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Dec 26, 2010)

obligatory co-owner post



> Stephanie will get all requests done in due time, she's been under the weather  suffering from flu recently, and with that I declare this shop not accepting any new requests for the time being without any further notice, sorry for the inconvenience and thank you very much for your time.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 31, 2010)

just wondering, what does housekeeping mean? Also Happy new year stephie, get better. I am also kind of sick atm , got a little bit of flu.


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 31, 2010)

Just a way for me to keep up with request. Im doing a little better so i will try and get some requests done tonight. Sorry for the long wait.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 4, 2011)

Ok im still sick, but i am getting better. However i feel so bad about not doing any of my requests so i decided to start working on some. I finished a few tonight and will do more later. I am sorry for the wait and so glad you guys have been so patient. Thank you so much for being wonderful.  <3

*Selva*




*Suigetsu*
Ok this looks like a christmas set and i am soooo sorry for not having it done for christmas. I did it anyway, but this image was hard to work with. It was already colorful and there wasn't much i could do to it. Hope you like it anyway.




*ZanCrow*




*Housekeeping*
BrightlyDim / 64
Milkshake / 64
spectre991 / 64
FormerAbyssalone / 65
Perseverance / 65​


----------



## Selva (Jan 4, 2011)

Thank you Stephanie, I love it 
aww don't worry about it at all. I hope you're feeling better now


----------



## KohZa (Jan 4, 2011)

thx for the awesome set .hope you will feelmore  better


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 4, 2011)

thank you very much stephie, will give you more reps as soon as I get my power back. I am glad you feel better now. ^.^


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks guys for the comments.  


Ok finished up more requests. Hope you guys like them. 

*BrightlyDim*




*Milkshake*




*Housekeeping*
spectre991 / 64
FormerAbyssalone / 65
Perseverance / 65​


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 6, 2011)

steph r ya feeling better (because LOL i caught a cold and its killing me xD)

whenever you feel like making things :33

set



170x220 and avy on the brown hair girl in the middle and the blond girl with the headband next to her :33 and 150x150 only on the blond hair girl with the red headband

on it have " That What girls do, We keep you guessing everything we do

dotted white borders

make it fun and retro and just one of your originals (will cred and rep as always :33)


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 6, 2011)

this supreme level of win

Oh Steph you


----------



## Judecious (Jan 7, 2011)

Type: Set
Stock: 

Borders: Dotted

Text: None


Thanks.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 8, 2011)

Milkshake said:


> this supreme level of win
> 
> Oh Steph you



Glad you liked it. You said not a lot of effects so i didnt.


Ok finished up more requests. Will do more tomorrow.

*spectre991*





*Housekeeping*
FormerAbyssalone / 65
Perseverance / 65
Kagura / 65
Judecious / 65​


----------



## spectre991 (Jan 8, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> Glad you liked it. You said not a lot of effects so i didnt.
> 
> 
> Ok finished up more requests. Will do more tomorrow.
> ...


I love it! Thanks! 

Hope you're feeling better now.


----------



## Lucrecia (Jan 8, 2011)

Request set for Stephanie :3
Stock: 
Size: senior
Border: solid
Effects: bright effects please
Text: any text is would be good. =)


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 10, 2011)

Ok finished up more requests. 

*FormerAbyssalone*




*Perseverance*




*Housekeeping*
Kagura / 65
Judecious / 65
Lucrecia / 65​


----------



## Gracious Winter (Jan 11, 2011)

A request for Stephanie when she gets the time. 


Size -- 399 x 345
Border -- Anything but dotted.
Effects -- Whatever you feel looks nice.
Text -- Catherine 
A desirably seductive nightmare!

Will be sure to cred and rep if necessary. = )


----------



## Oceania (Jan 12, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> Ok finished up more requests.
> 
> *FormerAbyssalone*
> 
> ...



Ohhh, I luv em thanks a bunch!


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 12, 2011)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> Ohhh, I luv em thanks a bunch!



Glad ya liked it.  :33

Ok finished up more requests. 

*Judecious*



*Lucrecia*



*Housekeeping*
Kagura / 65
Gracious Winter / 65​


----------



## Lucrecia (Jan 12, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> *Lucrecia*



thank you


----------



## Synn (Jan 12, 2011)

Stephanie 

*Request *- set
*Stock *- []
*Size *- senior (I'd like the sig to be 450x200, please :33)
*Borders *- up to you
*Effects *- up to you
*Text *- none.

Thanks


----------



## Judecious (Jan 12, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> Glad ya liked it.  :33
> 
> Ok finished up more requests.
> 
> *Judecious*



Thank you


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 12, 2011)

Request from me and Sima 

Avas; Just make them pretty, any effects you see fit, dotted boarder if that is what looks best on all three of them.


With this one center the ava around the blonde please.





Sorry there's two for me, I am indecisive :sweat. On the second ava, center around the black haired one's face please.

As for the sig, we are both gonna share it, so please do any effects as well on it, and any boarder that you think fits. Thanks so much :33



Thanks in advance :3


----------



## Shichibukai (Jan 13, 2011)

I think I'll wait.


----------



## dream (Jan 13, 2011)

Request for Stephanie.

Request - set
Stock - 
Size - senior 
Borders - Whatever you think looks best.
Effects - Whatever you think looks best.  
Text - none.


----------



## Vice (Jan 13, 2011)

1. Request - Sig
2. Stock - 
3. Size - junior
4. Borders - no border
5. Effects - your choice
6. Text - N/A


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 13, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Thank you


Your welcome

Ok finished up more requests. 

*Kagura*
I actually went a different route with your sig. I don't know with the stock i wasn't feeling tons of effects, but more like simplicity. I think it fits it actually. However if you want effects let me know and i can redo it.



*Gracious Winter*
Crap didnt pay attention to the size you wanted. Actually forgot so if you want it redone let me know and i can redo it.




*Housekeeping*
Synn / 66
*Kiri Amane / 66
Showtek / 66
Eternal Fail / 66
Vile / 66​


----------



## Gracious Winter (Jan 13, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> *Gracious Winter*
> Crap didnt pay attention to the size you wanted. Actually forgot so if you want it redone let me know and i can redo it.



WOW! Omg! It's damn near perfect! Forget the size! Only thing I ask is if you can slide over the text under Catherine some to the right just so the "A" at the begining isn't fading off of it. Other then that it's perfect.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 13, 2011)

Gracious Winter said:


> WOW! Omg! It's damn near perfect! Forget the size! Only thing I ask is if you can slide over the text under Catherine some to the right just so the "A" at the begining isn't fading off of it. Other then that it's perfect.



Is that ok?


----------



## Gracious Winter (Jan 13, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> Is that ok?



Yes! thank you Stephanie! Will totally rep & cred.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 13, 2011)

simplicity is very nice I love it xD

rep


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 13, 2011)

Glad you guys liked them.


----------



## Platinum-Pimpette (Jan 13, 2011)

Sig request when possible.  

Stock - 
Size - Preferably 480 x 260 or smaller.
Border - Normal.
Effects - Any you feel is cool. I just like them pretty.  Just none that makes the picture look too saturated or too faded. 
Text - Why do I always fall for your type?


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 13, 2011)

Announcement

Just letting everyone know that Kairi will be working in my shop and doing some requests to help freshen up her skills since its been some time since she has been into graphics. Although she really pwns in graphics so i don't think she needs much freshening up.  

I hope you all will give her a nice warm welcome and if you want to request her make sure you do it while posting your request. If you don't care who does it and just want an awesome set just say anyone or if no one is specified then either her or i will take the request. Thank you all for your patience.​


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 13, 2011)

Kei Kei is back  

yay  

but i i love your work too steph 

can i request Kairi 



just do your thing 

dotted with white borders

on sig " Senshi of Wisdom Mizuno Ami "

make it pretty 

*170x220* and *150x150* avy :33

thanks


----------



## Kairi (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks for the warm welcome, Stephie <3


*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 



 | 



 I had every intention of doing that tomorrow, but I got far too excited with my new textures. It's been around 6 months since I've really been in photoshop!


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 14, 2011)

Kairi said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome, Stephie <3
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Kagura_
> ...



simple elegant perfect  

ohh man i miss your work


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 14, 2011)

looks like your still pretty damn good to me Kairi.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 14, 2011)

Ok finished up more requests. 

*Synn*




**Kiri Amane*




*Housekeeping*
Eternal Fail / 66 / Stephy
Vile / 66
Yeyoo/ 66  ( needs more info)
Platinum-Pimpette / 66​


----------



## Synn (Jan 14, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> Ok finished up more requests.
> 
> *Synn*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



  

YOU'RE AMAZING, STEPH! pek Thanks a lot.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 14, 2011)

Awww your welcome and glad ya liked it.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 14, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> **Kiri Amane*



Oh my god, it's gorgeous pek Many thanks :33


----------



## Kek (Jan 15, 2011)

Set please, sig of the top panel, avy of the bottom. And if you can, could you add some colors to it like in this sig, though not necessarily pink:


----------



## Helixals (Jan 16, 2011)

Request for Stephanie!
*
Stock:*


What i want : Make it colorfull and nice Art. I want dotten stroke with blue and white. 

Sig Size: 427 x 275 

Avi : One for here and one 150x150 .

/ No texts pls.


----------



## Sunako (Jan 17, 2011)

For Kairi :3
1. _Request_ - set
2. _Stock_ -  
3. _Size_ - senior
4. _Borders_ - your choice
5. _Effects_ - your choice


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 17, 2011)

Kairi-san C:
Senior


Effects are whatever
Border is whatever
--
Can I has an extra banner for a Fc? 

Text: Manga Moments
Border: Rounded


----------



## CosplayWizard (Jan 17, 2011)

For Kairi.

*1.* *Request* - Set
*2.* *Stock* - 
*3.* *Size* - junior
*4.* *Borders* - Rounded
*5.* *Effects* - whatever you choose to do
*6.** Text* - Look at me now


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 17, 2011)

KAIRI  

do what ever you want 

have on it " Let this pen draw you my story  "

150x150 and 170x220 avy :33



don't do to much effects but make it PRETTY

border like  and dotted with white borders


----------



## Kairi (Jan 17, 2011)

*Sunako*



If you would like me to change something, I wouldn't mind~

*Housekeeping*
Eternal Fail / Stephy
Vile
Yeyoo ( needs more info)
Platinum-Pimpette
Kek
Helixals / Stephy
Milkshake / Kairi
CosplayWizard / Kairi
Kagura / Kairi​


----------



## Kairi (Jan 18, 2011)

*Milkshakes*




*Kek*



If you would like anything changed I wouldn't mind doing it!

Housekeeping
Eternal Fail / Stephy
Vile
Yeyoo ( needs more info)
Platinum-Pimpette
Helixals / Stephy
CosplayWizard / Kairi
Kagura / Kairi​


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh KeishaKairiHo

Just _oh you._

This is darling, this is something

this is just

So Pretty. So Exquist, wait wtf how do you even spell that word

just, thank you  Lovely. Much luv & rep goes to you ma ho from across town DD


----------



## Kek (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks Kairi


----------



## Kushimaru Kuriarare (Jan 19, 2011)

Here is a proper request!! 

Request for Kairi 

1) Request - Set
2) Stock -   (Upper part of the body for avatar)***Make sure you click the image to make it bigger before saving it!!*** I've cut the image myself btw, yaay me 
3) Size - 500 x 500 for the signature
4) Borders - No borders, transparent
5) Effects - I'm not really sure with the effects but you can try something 
6) Additional info - I want the guy to be standing a bit on the right hand side 

Ty Ty Ty pek


----------



## Kairi (Jan 22, 2011)

*CosplayWizard*




Housekeeping
Eternal Fail / Stephy
Vile
Yeyoo / Kairi
Platinum-Pimpette
Helixals / Stephy
Kagura / Kairi​


----------



## CosplayWizard (Jan 22, 2011)

Kairi said:


> *CosplayWizard*



Thank you very much.  it's so perfect.


----------



## Kairi (Jan 22, 2011)

*Kagura*



*Housekeeping*
Eternal Fail / Stephy
Vile
Yeyoo / Kairi
Platinum-Pimpette
Helixals / Stephy​


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 22, 2011)

Kairi said:


> *Kagura*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



totally kick ass 

thanks soo much


----------



## Kushimaru Kuriarare (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey Kairi, just letting you know, i had a name change 
I'm Yeyoo ^_^


----------



## Platinum-Pimpette (Jan 23, 2011)

If possible could you handle my request Kairi?  I didn't know there was anyone else doing them but Stephanie--but I love your work with the others I've just seen.


----------



## Tomotsu (Jan 23, 2011)

1. Request - set
2. Stock - 
3. Size - Whatever works the best for you
4. Borders - Whatever you think looks the best!
5. Effects - Whatever you want!
6. Text - One with text and one without, the text should be the following: Kurama


----------



## Shichibukai (Jan 23, 2011)

Tomotsu said:


> 1. Request - set
> 2. Stock -
> 3. Size - Whatever works the best for you
> 4. Borders - Whatever you think looks the best!
> ...



Take down your signature or they might ignore your request.


----------



## Kairi (Jan 28, 2011)

Sorry for the long wait, you all. I will be doing the requests *tomorrow*. I've had a rough week, and I'm glad it's over c:

Housekeeping
Eternal Fail / Stephy
Vile
Yeyoo / Kairi
Platinum-Pimpette / Kairi
Helixals / Stephy​


----------



## Kushimaru Kuriarare (Jan 29, 2011)

Its okay, take all the time you want <3


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 29, 2011)

I am back and just letting you all know i will do some requests tonight. I kinda took a small break from NF and i am sorry kairi got stuck with all the work. I will do all that i missed even if you guys may not want them anymore. Im sorry for the delay's.


----------



## Vice (Jan 29, 2011)

Kairi said:


> Housekeeping
> Eternal Fail / Stephy
> Vile
> Yeyoo / Kairi
> ...




Sorry, I don't mean to spam but does the fact that there's not a worker associated with my request mean that no one wants to do it or that you're waiting for more from me or what?


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 29, 2011)

steph 



avy on the girl upside down 170x220 and 150x150

on sig "now you are playing my game with my rules "

make it badass

dotted white borders 

thanks 

and welcome back steph


----------



## Kushimaru Kuriarare (Jan 29, 2011)

Vile said:


> Sorry, I don't mean to spam but does the fact that there's not a worker associated with my request mean that no one wants to do it or that you're waiting for more from me or what?



I'm pretty sure that you posting a request will automatically be done by Stephy, unless requested otherwise, since after you're posting in her shop 

Or it could mean that you haven't specified and don't mind if Steph or Kairi or someone else does your request 

Also if they needed some more information they would write next to ur name (more info needed) or something like that. But there isn't so ur request is all good  :33


Oh and, welcome back Stephy


----------



## Kairi (Jan 31, 2011)

*Kushimaru*
 | 

Ehehe, two things here. I tried effects like you said, but if you would like a set without effects I wouldn't mind. Also, I couldn't get it 500x500. The image wasn't that big ;;

Housekeeping
Eternal Fail / Stephy
Vile
Platinum-Pimpette / Kairi
Helixals / Stephy
Tomotsu
Kagura / Stephy

*Vile*
Having no name by your request doesn't mean that we don't want to do it, we're just confused on who's going to do it. You made the request before I started working here, so naturally I think you want Stephy to do that request. I only, usually, take requests directly addressed to me (or if Stephy asks me to do one) c:


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 31, 2011)

umm i also requested to steph kei (im not on the list xD)


----------



## Kushimaru Kuriarare (Jan 31, 2011)

Kairi said:


> *Kushimaru*
> |
> 
> Ehehe, two things here. I tried effects like you said, but if you would like a set without effects I wouldn't mind. Also, I couldn't get it 500x500. The image wasn't that big ;;
> ...



Thank you sooo much Kairi for your hard work Kairi !! <333 

But when you look at it i think it kinda needs a background =/

I hope im not asking for too much but is it possible if you could make this the background and add an effect to it ? ^_^ .. Oh and the borders look quite .... border-like XD .. could you make them striped or dotted ? Which looks best, Again sorry if im asking for too much 



Really hope im not asking for too much


----------



## CosplayWizard (Feb 1, 2011)

Request for Steph

Request - Set
Stock - [sp][/sp]
Size - junior
Borders - your choice
Effects - your choice
Text - You deserve a spanking


----------



## Kushimaru Kuriarare (Feb 1, 2011)

CosplayWizard said:


> Request for Steph
> 
> Request - Set
> Stock - [sp][/sp]
> ...



Kinky, i like :ho


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Feb 4, 2011)

*Avatar Reqesut*
Worker: Kairi
Image: 
Size: Senior Size

*What I want:* Can you zoom into Kakashi so you can make the size a bit bigger. Thanks.


----------



## Kushimaru Kuriarare (Feb 4, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> *Avatar Reqesut*
> Worker: Kairi
> Image:
> Size: Senior Size
> ...



Heya, im not a worker here but if you could provide them with a better/bigger quality pic of the stock then the pic would look better in general. Just sayin


----------



## Rosie (Feb 5, 2011)

Set Request 

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Nothing much, maybe some light effects but nothing fancy.
Text: "You were meant for me"

Thanks!


----------



## Kairi (Feb 5, 2011)

hey guys just to let you know i didnt forget about you! a few days ago chicago had a massive blizzard and it knocked out my internet. im on my psp right now so i cant do sets. i'll do them as soon as i can, i promise!


----------



## Kushimaru Kuriarare (Feb 5, 2011)

Yeah i heard about it on the news!!! :amazed

Hope nothing bad happens :> ... and take ur time


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 11, 2016)

Reopened after being closed for a long while. Will put up new samples later. Still collecting resources so bare with me since i dont have what i used to have right now, but will get there also a little rusty after such a long break lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Eternity (Jun 11, 2016)

Five years, that is quite the break. How have you been?


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 11, 2016)

Im actually doing great. Yeah i stopped because i got into online gaming it took over my graphics and anime. I stopped gaming and got back into anime and just came back here and decided to pick graphics back up. Im a little rusty but im also excited about doing it again. Thanks for asking was very sweet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 14, 2016)

*1. Request* - Avatar
*2.* *Stock* - 
*3.* *Size* - 175x350
*4.* *Borders* - no border
*5.* *Effects* - i'd just like it to keep purple/red themed as a general colour scheme, anything else do your business
*6. Text - *Could you provide a version with "Imaginary Numbers" on it and one without?

Thanks in advance*  *


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 15, 2016)

Yay my first request since my shop reopened. I will work on it as soon as i get home from work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 15, 2016)

Ultear said:


> *1. Request* - Avatar
> *2.* *Stock* -
> *3.* *Size* - 175x350
> *4.* *Borders* - no border
> ...



Sorry for the wait and if you dont like it i will gladly redo it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 15, 2016)

Stephanie said:


> Sorry for the wait and if you dont like it i will gladly redo it.


no, they're lovely, thanks


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 15, 2016)

Awww your welcome i am glad you liked them.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 15, 2016)

Stephanie said:


> Sorry for the wait and if you dont like it i will gladly redo it.



Daaaamn you still have the touch Aphrodite!! Just beautiful.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 15, 2016)

Ommmmg you remember that name lol. Has your name always been Sayaka? And thanks thats very sweet of you.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 15, 2016)

Stephanie said:


> Ommmmg you remember that name lol. Has your name always been Sayaka? And thanks thats very sweet of you.



I used to go by Kazehana and Kagura. Ring any bell? 

And your welcome.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 15, 2016)

Sayaka said:


> I used to go by Kazehana and Kagura. Ring any bell?
> 
> And your welcome.



omg Kagura yeah i didnt know that was you lol.. Well i saw your sig in the black and white comp.. you have improved a lot as well.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 15, 2016)

Stephanie said:


> omg Kagura yeah i didnt know that was you lol.. Well i saw your sig in the black and white comp.. you have improved a lot as well.


Ahh yeah...Thanks .


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 15, 2016)

Yw


----------



## Eros (Jun 15, 2016)

Hello Stephanie! From what I can tell, you're making some fabulous stuff here! I've recently watched KLK again, and Mako is my favorite character. Anyway, I would like a Mako set, please. 


Signature size: 450 x 253

Avatar: Focused around Mako and the immediate surrounding area and 150 x 200

Borders: None

Colors and Effects: Up to you. I like to let you to decide how to make it pop more in a case like this.


----------



## Araragi (Jun 15, 2016)

stock: 
request: 175x350 avatar
text: Ruler
effects: mainly gold and blue colors but try to somehow keep the depthy nature of it pls
no border

danke


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 16, 2016)

Alright will work on these later today. I have something to do after work which might take a while. If i dont have them done by tonight will post it tomorrow after work.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 16, 2016)

Senjou said:


> stock:
> request: 175x350 avatar
> text: Ruler
> effects: mainly gold and blue colors but try to somehow keep the depthy nature of it pls
> ...



So basically on yours u dont want a lot of effects and wanna keep the stock mostly as is correct. Gotta get this right cause i tend to go crazy and render it out and make my own background. So lemme know before i start lol.


----------



## Araragi (Jun 16, 2016)

well i mainly just wanted the FG to remain the same and the bg could go
but it doesn't matter actually, just do what you like with it and don't worry about the depth part.

Imma just repost the corrected request
stock: 
request: 175x350 avatar
text: Ruler
effects: mostly blue and gold colors, do what you want with everything else
no border


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 16, 2016)

Senjou said:


> well i mainly just wanted the FG to remain the same and the bg could go
> but it doesn't matter actually, just do what you like with it and don't worry about the depth part.
> 
> Imma just repost the corrected request
> ...



Ok gotcha will try to do it tonight but it maybe tomorrow night before i can get to it. So bare with me.


----------



## Eros (Jun 16, 2016)

Stephanie said:


> So basically on yours u dont want a lot of effects and wanna keep the stock mostly as is correct. Gotta get this right cause i tend to go crazy and render it out and make my own background. So lemme know before i start lol.


Basically, you can give it the effects you like to make it look awesome. I sometimes like to give some freedom to see what you'll come up with to make it totally kawaii.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 16, 2016)

Trivium said:


> Basically, you can give it the effects you like to make it look awesome. I sometimes like to give some freedom to see what you'll come up with to make it totally kawaii.



Ok will do.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 17, 2016)

Avatar Request
Stock:
Size: Senior
Border: Maybe a dotted purple or blue? Whatever you think looks better.
Effects: No effects please.

Let me know if you need me to change the stock, thanks in advance!


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 17, 2016)

Ok lets try this again. Guys im working on request now but its storming here and my lights already went out once when i was working on Triviums signature. So now i have to render the pic again and start all over cause my work wasnt saved. I am working on them though as long as my lights stay on.



Cobalt said:


> Avatar Request
> Stock:
> Size: Senior
> Border: Maybe a dotted purple or blue? Whatever you think looks better.
> ...



So basically you just want the picture cropped down with a dotted border.


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 17, 2016)

Stephanie said:


> Ok lets try this again. Guys im working on request now but its storming here and my lights already went out once when i was working on Triviums signature. So now i have to render the pic again and start all over cause my work wasnt saved. I am working on them though as long as my lights stay on.
> 
> 
> 
> So basically you just want the picture cropped down with a dotted border.



Yeah that would be great.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 17, 2016)

Trivium said:


> Hello Stephanie! From what I can tell, you're making some fabulous stuff here! I've recently watched KLK again, and Mako is my favorite character. Anyway, I would like a Mako set, please.
> 
> 
> Signature size: 450 x 253
> ...



If you dont like it lemme know and i will redo it. So sorry for the wait.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Eros (Jun 17, 2016)

I approve. I'm having avatar upload issues, but Gravatar works, and with @Legend calling me a slut and this awesome banner, my signature is awesome. Thanks, hun.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 17, 2016)

Senjou said:


> well i mainly just wanted the FG to remain the same and the bg could go
> but it doesn't matter actually, just do what you like with it and don't worry about the depth part.
> 
> Imma just repost the corrected request
> ...



Again sorry for the wait and if you dont like it i can redo it.





Cobalt said:


> Avatar Request
> Stock:
> Size: Senior
> Border: Maybe a dotted purple or blue? Whatever you think looks better.
> ...



Some i left plain and some i played with a little colorization.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 17, 2016)

Trivium said:


> I approve. I'm having avatar upload issues, but Gravatar works, and with @Legend calling me a slut and this awesome banner, my signature is awesome. Thanks, hun.



You are more then welcome and glad you liked it.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 17, 2016)

Cobalt said:


> Avatar Request
> Stock:
> Size: Senior
> Border: Maybe a dotted purple or blue? Whatever you think looks better.
> ...


----------



## Constantine (Jun 18, 2016)

Set Request for, the lovely, Stephanie! (Sorry, I don't know how to get rid of the Sig )

Ava:


Sig: 

Size: As big as I can get it? Lol. Haven't been active for a couple of years.

Border/Pattern/Effects: Up to you.


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 18, 2016)

Looks great thanks!


----------



## Araragi (Jun 18, 2016)

Stephanie said:


> Again sorry for the wait and if you dont like it i can redo it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks!


----------



## Uraharа (Jun 18, 2016)

*1. Request* - Set
*2.Stock* -
Avatar:

Signature:

*3.Size* -
Avatar: Standard senior size 150x200

Signature: I'm leaving this up to you because I have no idea what looks best. I would really appreciate it if you could also post a bigger version because I think it's also phone wallpaper worthy seeing your skills
*4.Borders* - no border
*5.Effects* - I'd say the colors in the images, so blue and red, but don't really know what is best. You're free to do what you think is the best
*6. Text - *Johan Cruyff

Thanks in advance
----------------------------------------
How do I even disable my signature on this board?


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 18, 2016)

Constantine said:


> Set Request for, the lovely, Stephanie! (Sorry, I don't know how to get rid of the Sig )
> 
> Ava:
> 
> ...



Dont worry about turning off the signature. That rule was placed long ago when the old forum was still up. From what i know right now u can't turn it off.

Constantine i made 2 different size avies cause im not sure which size you use. One is 150 x 200 and if thats to big i made a 150 x 150. If you dont like them lemme know and i can redo.   



​


Uraharа said:


> *1. Request* - Set
> *2.Stock* -
> Avatar:
> 
> ...



Dont worry about disabling the signature. I removed that from the rules. Its ok lol. I will work on yours and post it a little later ok.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Constantine (Jun 18, 2016)

Stephanie said:


> Dont worry about turning off the signature. That rule was placed long ago when the old forum was still up. From what i know right now u can't turn it off.
> 
> Constantine i made 2 different size avies cause im not sure which size you use. One is 150 x 200 and if thats to big i made a 150 x 150. If you dont like them lemme know and i can redo.
> 
> ...


Oh my god, this is beautiful! Probably not as beautiful as you though! This is perfect.
Cred + Rep!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 18, 2016)

Uraharа said:


> *1. Request* - Set
> *2.Stock* -
> Avatar:
> 
> ...



Don't worry about disabling your signature.

Sorry for the wait. If you don't like it lemme know and i will redo it.




​

Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Uraharа (Jun 19, 2016)

Thank you so much! It was beyond my expections and it has become a truly piece of art!
Unfortunately the forum only allows png files as an avatar so I had to use an online website to convert it.
In the past this resulted in slight quality reduction. Don't know if this is the case now.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 19, 2016)

I thought i saved it as a png file. Hmmm lemme resave and post it. I always save my work as png but maybe i was tired and forgot.



Uraharа said:


> Thank you so much! It was beyond my expections and it has become a truly piece of art!
> Unfortunately the forum only allows png files as an avatar so I had to use an online website to convert it.
> In the past this resulted in slight quality reduction. Don't know if this is the case now.



ok this one i know i saved as png.​
​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baconbits (Jun 21, 2016)

I want to combine two videos into one avatar gif so it shows both boys looking at the camera.  Is that possible?


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 21, 2016)

baconbits said:


> I want to combine two videos into one avatar gif so it shows both boys looking at the camera.  Is that possible?



Thats the one thing im not good at. If u post it in request thread im sure someone can do it for you.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 22, 2016)

ℜai said:


> Request: Set
> 
> Avatar stock: imgur.com/VsI1aNi
> 
> ...



Nice stocks will post it later today.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 22, 2016)

ℜai said:


> Can you do this for avatar too?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the trouble!



Nice stock.. you want them both made into avies? And its no trouble at all.


----------



## Rai (Jun 22, 2016)

Stephanie said:


> Nice stock.. you want them both made into avies? And its no trouble at all.



I think I prefer the new one...don't bother with the old one.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 22, 2016)

ℜai said:


> I think I prefer the new one...don't bother with the old one.



Yeah the second one is very nice. Ok gotcha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rai (Jun 22, 2016)

Stephanie said:


> Yeah the second one is very nice. Ok gotcha.



Thank you!


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 22, 2016)

ℜai said:


> Thank you!



Your welcome and if the effects are to much for you lemme know and i will redo it. Sometimes i go overboard if im liking the way its looking lol. 
Those were nice stocks specially the avie one.


​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rai (Jun 22, 2016)

Can make the signature a little bigger? x550 would be nice


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 22, 2016)

ℜai said:


> Can make the signature a little bigger? x550 would be nice



Glad you liked it.   

This is the best i could do to the sig to make it bigger without loosing quality. Its easier to make things smaller while keeping the quality then making it bigger and keeping the quality. Hope this is ok.

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rai (Jun 22, 2016)

Stephanie said:


> Glad you liked it.
> 
> This is the best i could do to the sig to make it bigger without loosing quality. Its easier to make things smaller while keeping the quality then making it bigger and keeping the quality. Hope this is ok.
> 
> ​



hahaha thanks, but I think I'll keep the x500 version 

Sorry for the trouble!


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 23, 2016)

ℜai said:


> hahaha thanks, but I think I'll keep the x500 version
> 
> Sorry for the trouble!



Its fine lol


----------



## Constantine (Jun 24, 2016)

I know it's only been a week, but I'm in love with your work! I humbly request another set.   <3
*
1.Request* - Set 
*2.Stock* - 
Ava


Sig

*3.Size* - 150x150 for ava, and whatever you want for the sig.
*4.Borders* - Your choice
*5.Effects* - Whatever you want to do is fine with me 
*6. Text* - "Black" on the Sig, please.

Much love!


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 24, 2016)

Constantine said:


> I know it's only been a week, but I'm in love with your work! I humbly request another set.   <3
> *
> 1.Request* - Set
> *2.Stock* -
> ...



Ok will work on it later tonight if not tonight definitely tomorrow.


----------



## Constantine (Jun 24, 2016)

Stephanie said:


> Ok will work on it later tonight if not tonight definitely tomorrow.


Thank you sooooo much, love.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 25, 2016)

Constantine said:


> I know it's only been a week, but I'm in love with your work! I humbly request another set.   <3
> *
> 1.Request* - Set
> *2.Stock* -
> ...



Sorry for the wait and if u dont like it lemme know and i will redo it.  


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jun 25, 2016)

Request - set
Stock - 
Size - 150x200 ava 400x500 sig.
Borders - none.
Effects - up to you, try and aim for a medieval/fantasy feel.
Text - none.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 25, 2016)

Jigen said:


> Request - set
> Stock -
> Size - 150x200 ava 400x500 sig.
> Borders - none.
> ...



If you dont like it lemme know and i will redo it.   


​


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jun 25, 2016)

Stephanie said:


> If you dont like it lemme know and i will redo it.
> 
> 
> ​


If you could try and make the background look a bit brighter, try not to darken Link (the character in the stock), and/or zoom in a little more on the character that would be great. Thanks a lot for doing this.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 25, 2016)

Jigen said:


> If you could try and make the background look a bit brighter and/or try not to darken Link (the character in the stock), that would be great. Thanks a lot for doing this.



Is this better..


​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jun 25, 2016)

Stephanie said:


> Is this better..
> 
> 
> ​


Yes it is, thanks again.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 25, 2016)

Jigen said:


> Yes it is, thanks again.



Your welcome


----------



## Constantine (Jun 28, 2016)

Stephanie said:


> Sorry for the wait and if u dont like it lemme know and i will redo it.
> 
> 
> ​


Simply Beautiful. Cred + Rep


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 28, 2016)

Constantine said:


> Simply Beautiful. Cred + Rep



Glad u liked it.


----------



## Uraharа (Jun 30, 2016)

I didn't want a set change this soon, but since Bleach is nearing its end, I want to wear a Bleach set until the ride ends.

*1. Request* - Set
*2.Stock* -
Avatar:
*Spoiler*: __ 








Signature:

*Spoiler*: __ 







Do you think the sig stock will work if it's rendered? If not, then I'll try looking for another fanart
*3.Size* -
Avatar: Standard senior size 150x200 and 160x190

Signature: Up to you.
*4.Borders* - no border
*5.Effects* - The colors that come up in my mind when I think about Kisuke are gold/yellow and green(prolly bc of his hair and clothing). The effects you used in your previous avatar(red theme) were pretty neat.
*6. Text - *Kisuke Urahara

Let me know if you have any questions. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 30, 2016)

Set Request:

Ava and sig: 

Size: Senior

Effects and such: Whatever works.

Thanks.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 30, 2016)

Uraharа said:


> I didn't want a set change this soon, but since Bleach is nearing its end, I want to wear a Bleach set until the ride ends.
> 
> *1. Request* - Set
> *2.Stock* -
> ...



I can render it out and it will work fine.   


Will work on both of these requests in a few guys.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 1, 2016)

Uraharа said:


> I didn't want a set change this soon, but since Bleach is nearing its end, I want to wear a Bleach set until the ride ends.
> 
> *1. Request* - Set
> *2.Stock* -
> ...



Was kinda hard to size the sig how i wanted so i had to make the sig smaller. The stock wouldnt resize right. So if you want a bigger sig i need a different stock. Though the size i made you is what i generally like to make lol.


​

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Uraharа (Jul 1, 2016)

Oh that's no problem. I already knew it was gonna be a wide stretched sig. They both look great and I'm really satisfied. A part of Urahara's chest missing next to his arm in the sig looks a little bit weird but doesn't bother me too much. You don't have to fix if it takes too long or need to redo some stuff.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 1, 2016)

its just where i smudged it. Its there though just hard to tell with the colorizing.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 1, 2016)

Divine Death said:


> Set Request:
> 
> Ava and sig:
> 
> ...



If you don't like it i can redo it for you.


​


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 1, 2016)

Stephanie said:


> If you don't like it i can redo it for you.
> 
> 
> ​


Don't worry about it. It looks fine.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 1, 2016)

Divine Death said:


> Don't worry about it. It looks fine.



Glad you liked it.


----------



## -Z- (Jul 3, 2016)

*Request: Can you please make a matching sig for this ava? *

*Size: narrow horizontal

Border: your choice *


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 3, 2016)

Straw hat Ziggy said:


> *Request: Can you please make a matching sig for this ava? *
> 
> *Size: narrow horizontal
> 
> Border: your choice *



Thats an avie i posted in giveaways and i think someone else is already using the avie. Also i no longer have that stock i deleted it to make more room cause this comp dont have a cd burner for me to burn my images to which is why im working on getting another comp. Do you have another image i can use?


----------



## -Z- (Jul 3, 2016)

Stephanie said:


> Thats an avie i posted in giveaways and i think someone else is already using the avie. Also i no longer have that stock i deleted it to make more room cause this comp dont have a cd burner for me to burn my images to which is why im working on getting another comp. Do you have another image i can use?


Yeah thats where i got it from. Is this better?


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 3, 2016)

Straw hat Ziggy said:


> Yeah thats where i got it from. Is this better?



Yes i can work with it.. I will try to post it later today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zyrax (Jul 3, 2016)

*1.Request* - set
*2.Stock* - Ava :
Sig: 
*3.Size* - Senior with ava and whatever you see fit with sig
*4.Borders* - no Borders for ava and Rounded sig
*5.Effects* - your choice
*6. Text* - "The faceless Prince" for the ava


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 3, 2016)

helloooooo stephanie-senpai

how good are you at splitting a landscape image into 3-4 different 175x250 avatars and making them a GIF


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 3, 2016)

wat said:


> helloooooo stephanie-senpai
> 
> how good are you at splitting a landscape image into 3-4 different 175x250 avatars and making them a GIF



Im not good with gifs.. i havent really practiced a lot doing them, but if you try the request thread i believe some there do gifs. Im sorry.  :/


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 3, 2016)

No problem. Thanks. ^^


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 3, 2016)

Straw hat Ziggy said:


> Yeah thats where i got it from. Is this better?



Ok im sorry but i found another image to use. Hope its ok if not i can redo it. I made a 150x150 avie cause i think thats what u use right now and a 150x200 avie.







Zyrax Pasha said:


> *1.Request* - set
> *2.Stock* - Ava :
> Sig:
> *3.Size* - Senior with ava and whatever you see fit with sig
> ...



Working with yours was hard cause the graphics were low quality so i hope i did ok and i hope you like them.
​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zyrax (Jul 4, 2016)

Thanks Steph


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 4, 2016)

Your welcome


----------



## Zatanna (Jul 4, 2016)

Don't know if you still take requests but....

I wanna set 
Stock for Avi: 
Avi size
Add a cool effect for me 
No borders 

Sig:
stock 
Normal sig size 
Try to make it match with the avi? Like if you added a fade effect add it to the avi too.

I'm open minded so if you wanna add your own touch I don't mind


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 4, 2016)

Zatanna said:


> Don't know if you still take requests but....
> 
> I wanna set
> Stock for Avi:
> ...



If you dont like it lemme know and i can redo it.   


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zatanna (Jul 4, 2016)

Stephanie said:


> If you dont like it lemme know and i can redo it.
> 
> 
> ​


Much thanks :0 

I really like it thank you! No redo for me lol


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 4, 2016)

Zatanna said:


> Much thanks :0
> 
> I really like it thank you! No redo for me lol



Glad you liked it.


----------



## Gin (Jul 5, 2016)

finally making a request here 

avy: 

sig: 

avy size: 175x350

details/effects: i'm not keen on vertical/square sigs so horizontal would be greatly appreciated (the kinda dimensions you used for this  sig would be ideal)

i also really like the effects from this  set so something similar but with emilia's color scheme would be awesome, but feel free to do something different too if you think it'll work well

also want the avy and sig to match ofc

sig text: Emilia (one with and one without would be ideal)

borders: none

ty steph


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 5, 2016)

Lol i will try to make it look as good as i can. As for the sig size thats perfect cause thats the size i prefer to make. Im not keen on making big signatures. I only do it cause NF members like that size. Also love your stocks.


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 6, 2016)

Set request pls:

avy:  


Sig:  

Size: Senior

Effects: Transparent on the siggy and avy

Borderless

Thanks in advance


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 6, 2016)

Gina said:


> finally making a request here
> 
> avy:
> 
> ...



Sorry it took a while and if you dont like it lemme know and i will gladly redo it.   




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gin (Jul 6, 2016)

nah i love it, ty so much

also didn't seem that long to me  wish i could work that fast tbh


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 6, 2016)

Gina said:


> nah i love it, ty so much
> 
> also didn't seem that long to me  wish i could work that fast tbh



Well you requested yesterday so posting the next day to me is to slow lol.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 7, 2016)

*1.* *Request* - Set
*2.* *Stock

Avvie -> 
Sig -> *

*3.* *Size* -
Avvie -> 150x200

Sig -> Hmm I'm not entirely sure, I'd prefer a size that is wider than it is tall and yet the stock is the opposite. No larger than 500x300 is all I can give, otherwise it's up to you.

*4.* *Borders* - Your choice.
*5.* *Effects* - All you!
*6. Text* - No text.

Extra notes -> I want the avvie to be a little closer to her face/upper half. I'm not the artist though, if you think it looks better a a certain way by all means.

Let me know if any of the stock isn't good enough.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 7, 2016)

Deathgun said:


> Set request pls:
> 
> avy:
> 
> ...



Is this what you wanted.. If not tell me and i will redo it.   



​


Nep Nep said:


> *1.* *Request* - Set
> *2.* *Stock
> 
> Avvie ->
> ...



I will work on yours tomorrow hope thats ok with you.


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 8, 2016)

Stephanie said:


> Is this what you wanted.. If not tell me and i will redo it.
> ​



Nicely done, I will wear it with pride


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 8, 2016)

Glad u liked it.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 8, 2016)

Stephanie said:


> I will work on yours tomorrow hope thats ok with you.



That's crazy fast as it is, so no sweat x}


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 8, 2016)

Nep Nep said:


> *1.* *Request* - Set
> *2.* *Stock
> 
> Avvie ->
> ...



Sorry for the wait.. if the sig has to much effects going on or you just dont like it lemme know and i can redo it ok.



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 8, 2016)

Stephanie said:


> Sorry for the wait.. if the sig has to much effects going on or you just dont like it lemme know and i can redo it ok.
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Stephanie... You. Fucking. Nailed it. 

<3 Thank you it's perfect x}


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 8, 2016)

Nep Nep said:


> Stephanie... You. Fucking. Nailed it.
> 
> <3 Thank you it's perfect x}



Awww im glad you liked it.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 8, 2016)

Stephanie said:


> Awww im glad you liked it.



Oh I do, I'll be back to annoy you sometime in the future even, for more x}


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 8, 2016)

Your not annoying lol


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 8, 2016)

Stephanie said:


> Your not annoying lol



x} It's just a saying, like 'bug ya later" but thank you for saying so.


----------



## Araragi (Jul 10, 2016)

making another request~

stock:  
request: 175x350 ava
effects: do what you feel is best

thanks


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jul 11, 2016)

Request - Set.
Stock -  Ava:
Sig: 
Size - Ava 150x200 Sig 400x500.
Borders - none.
Effects - dark red and blue colors, something mysterious and cool. Try and get rid of the background but keep the character stock as it is.
Text - N/A.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 12, 2016)

I will work on these tomorrow. I promise i have not forgotten.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi. I had a quick question. If I post a manga scan, would you be able to put a tint on it? I know you don't do colorings, and I'm not asking for one. But like could you give it a purple tint or something?

Thanks in advance.


(also, I can't figure out how to turn off my sig. Sorry!)


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 14, 2016)

I can try and its ok u cant turn off your sig on this new forum.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 16, 2016)

Senjou said:


> making another request~
> 
> stock:
> request: 175x350 ava
> ...



Sorry for the wait.. hope u like it if not i can redo it.​


----------



## Araragi (Jul 16, 2016)

thanks!


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 16, 2016)

Your welcome


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 17, 2016)

Jigen said:


> Request - Set.
> Stock -  Ava:
> Sig:
> Size - Ava 150x200 Sig 400x500.
> ...



If you dont like it lemme know and i will redo it.

​


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jul 17, 2016)

Stephanie said:


> If you dont like it lemme know and i will redo it.
> ​


If you can just rework the sig to be 400x500 instead of 500x400, then it'll be perfect, you've really outdone yourself with this one.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 17, 2016)

Ok but signature height is 450 so i cant go to 500 in height.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jul 17, 2016)

Stephanie said:


> Ok but signature height is 450 so i cant go to 500 in height.


Oh ok, 450 will work.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 17, 2016)

Jigen said:


> Oh ok, 450 will work.



​


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jul 17, 2016)

Stephanie said:


> ​


Looks great, thanks again.


----------



## Ashi (Jul 24, 2016)

Can I have a new black Goku avi

Make the size about as big as any Sr. Member can have


You can add whatever else you want to it


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 24, 2016)

NinjaTensa said:


> Can I have a new black Goku avi
> 
> Make the size about as big as any Sr. Member can have
> 
> ...



Yeah i can but the quality isn't all that great. So it will not look fantastic, but i can do the best i can. Screen shots usually make the worse stocks lol.


----------



## Ashi (Jul 24, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> Yeah i can but the quality isn't all that great. So it will not look fantastic, but i can do the best i can. Screen shots usually make the worse stocks lol.




Anything's better than what I have now so I'll take whatever


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 24, 2016)

Ok will do.


----------



## Ashi (Jul 24, 2016)

Steph is this one better?


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 24, 2016)

Yes perfect thanks though i still try to work with bad images best i can. Why did i sound like a country bumpkin saying that.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 24, 2016)

@NinjaTensa 
If you dont like it lemme know and i can redo it.


----------



## Hero (Jul 24, 2016)

Ava 1
Effects: Similar style to your current ava
Text: None
Border: None
Size: 175 X 350

Ava 2
Effects: Similar to 1 but slightly different
Border: like the one on my current ava
Size: 175 X 350
Text: None


Why do you call the style/textures you used on your ava? If you had to categorize it


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 24, 2016)

175x350


----------



## Hero (Jul 24, 2016)

I posted the wrong second stock . I updated the post


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 24, 2016)

Ok will try my best.. first stock will be kinda hard since its a drawing but i wilkl try to do what i can with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eros (Jul 25, 2016)

This is actually album art from the band, Trivium. Basically, I would like an avatar/signature set centered around the symbol in the middle at 150 x 150 and 400 x 400 respectively. Adding some fiery effects would be awesome, and making the eyes glow would be great. Additional effects are up to you. And the flames can be whatever color you think are suitable.


----------



## Kusa (Jul 25, 2016)

request : *set*

Stock: 

Ava : 150x200, focus on the whole upper body and a bit lower, effects up to you, white or no border at all (up to you)
Sig : Almost her whole body should be on it (till everything of the sword can be seen), effects up to you, no borders

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 25, 2016)

Love those stocks and i will try my best to work on these later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shinobu (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi Steph 

Say, can you make more out of this stock, than I did?  And by that I mean... I just cropped it. 

Whatever you think looks good, but with no borders and no text please. And I know, that's probably not an easy stock, so if you think you can work better with 175 x 250, then do it, I still have art points to spend.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 25, 2016)

Shinobu said:


> Hi Steph
> 
> Say, can you make more out of this stock, than I did?  And by that I mean... I just cropped it.
> 
> Whatever you think looks good, but with no borders and no text please. And I know, that's probably not an easy stock, so if you think you can work better with 175 x 250, then do it, I still have art points to spend.



Do you wanna use your art points or are you saving them? I can do any size so no worries on that.


----------



## Shinobu (Jul 25, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> Do you wanna use your art points or are you saving them? I can do any size so no worries on that.




Hm, I actually should do more in the art section for points. 

But okay, make me a 150 x 200 version then.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 25, 2016)

Hero said:


> Ava 1
> 
> 
> Why do you call the style/textures you used on your ava? If you had to categorize it



Im so sorry i didnt see this. I basically used a lot of light type textures. I also did a lot of colorization thats the big difference and i may not be able to color yours like mine cause each different type of stock colors differently cause the brightness and colors of every stock are not the same. Also working on yours now.



Shinobu said:


> Hm, I actually should do more in the art section for points.
> 
> But okay, make me a 150 x 200 version then.



Ok will do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 25, 2016)

Really good stuff.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 25, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 25, 2016)

Hero said:


> Ava 1
> Effects: Similar style to your current ava
> Text: None
> Border: None
> ...



If u dont like them i can redo them tomorrow.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hero (Jul 25, 2016)

Thank you so much


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 25, 2016)

Hero said:


> Thank you so much



Your welcome


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 25, 2016)

Kusa said:


> request : *set*
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...



Ok if you dont like it i can rework it tomorrow

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Krory (Jul 26, 2016)

Request: Avatar only

Stock: 

Size: 175x350
Effects: Use your best judgment. Probably light blues and/or white, like the lightsaber
Borders: None
Text: If you can, the phrase "These are your first steps." If it feels too long or doesn't seem like it'll work, don't fret, I can do without it.


----------



## Hero (Jul 28, 2016)

I tried waiting, but I'm greedy 

Ava: 
Borders: None
Effects: Same as last time, but more aggressive? To capture the tone and firey explosions
Size: 175 x 350

Ava: 
Borders: None
Effects: Up to you
Size 175 x 350
Text: New Constellations (in a cursive font) (I can provide the style I want)


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Jul 31, 2016)

Hello 

Request: Avi
Stock:  
Size: 150x200
Effects: Up to you tbh, go wild
Borders: Also up to you, only thing I know I don't want are rounded borders


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 31, 2016)

Shinobu said:


> Hi Steph
> 
> Say, can you make more out of this stock, than I did?  And by that I mean... I just cropped it.
> 
> Whatever you think looks good, but with no borders and no text please. And I know, that's probably not an easy stock, so if you think you can work better with 175 x 250, then do it, I still have art points to spend.



Hope you like it. The image was kinda grainy in texture so wasnt easy to work with and if you don't like it lemme know and i will redo it.​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 31, 2016)

Rey said:


> Request: Avatar only
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...



Im sorry for being a slacker.   If you dont like it lemme know and i will redo it.​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Krory (Jul 31, 2016)

No, I love it, it's great, thank you so much.  Worth the wait, it'll be nice to have a professional avatar again. Love the text. Can't rep you again yet but I shall!


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 31, 2016)

Rey said:


> No, I love it, it's great, thank you so much.  Worth the wait, it'll be nice to have a professional avatar again. Love the text. Can't rep you again yet but I shall!



Its ok you dont have to rep me.. Im just glad you liked it.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 31, 2016)

Trivium said:


> This is actually album art from the band, Trivium. Basically, I would like an avatar/signature set centered around the symbol in the middle at 150 x 150 and 400 x 400 respectively. Adding some fiery effects would be awesome, and making the eyes glow would be great. Additional effects are up to you. And the flames can be whatever color you think are suitable.



I hope something like this is what you wanted.

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shinobu (Jul 31, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> Hope you like it. The image was kinda grainy in texture so wasnt easy to work with and if you don't like it lemme know and i will redo it.​



I love it, will use it as soon as I'm back at my PC.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 31, 2016)

Shinobu said:


> I love it, will use it as soon as I'm back at my PC.



Im glad.. i tried to do the best i could with it. Wanted to make you something nice.


----------



## Shinobu (Jul 31, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> Im glad.. i tried to do the best i could with it. Wanted to make you something nice.



It looks very nice on my phone, and I'm p sure on PC too. 

Sorry for the hard stock, next one will be better.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 31, 2016)

Shinobu said:


> It looks very nice on my phone, and I'm p sure on PC too.
> 
> Sorry for the hard stock, next one will be better.



Awwww its ok.. i was just worried you wouldnt like it. As long as you do im happy.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 31, 2016)

Hero said:


> I tried waiting, but I'm greedy
> 
> Ava:
> Borders: None
> ...



Before i make yours i need to know what font you wanted me to use.



Khaleesi said:


> Hello
> 
> Request: Avi
> Stock:
> ...



If you don't like it lemme know and i will redo it.  ​

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Hero (Jul 31, 2016)

@Aphrodite



A cursive font similar to this


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Aug 1, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> Before i make yours i need to know what font you wanted me to use.
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't like it lemme know and i will redo it.  ​



Ohhhh thank you and no it looks perfect!!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 1, 2016)

Khaleesi said:


> Ohhhh thank you and no it looks perfect!!


Im glad u liked it. The stock was already nice so i didnt wanna add to many effects to it.


----------



## Eros (Aug 1, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> I hope something like this is what you wanted.
> 
> ​


I love them!


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 1, 2016)

Trivium said:


> I love them!


Glad u liked it.


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 8, 2016)

Hero said:


> I tried waiting, but I'm greedy
> 
> Ava:
> Borders: None
> ...



Sorry it took a while. I hope you like them. Did the best i could to the first image.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Ace (Aug 8, 2016)

sig request please.


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 8, 2016)

Ace said:


> sig request please.



You just want a sig.. any specifics like borders text or anything?


----------



## Ace (Aug 8, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> You just want a sig.. any specifics like borders text or anything?



You can put borders if you want.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 8, 2016)

Ace said:


> You can put borders if you want.  Thanks in advance.



Is this ok?
​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ace (Aug 8, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> Is this ok?
> ​



Thank you dear.


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 8, 2016)

Your welcome.


----------



## Ruse (Aug 9, 2016)

Request - set

Stock:


Ava: 150x200
Sig: Erm up to you

Effects up you and no borders

Thanks in advance


----------



## Grimsley (Aug 10, 2016)

your work is so beautiful!

Request - Set
Avatar Stock: 
Signature Stock: 

Effects: I don't really mind, but both these images are from characters based on Hansel and Gretal and Alice in Wonderland, so that might be a good inspiration in terms of effects.
Size: Keep them the way they are, i'll resize it myself if i have to


----------



## Saru (Aug 11, 2016)

Request: Ava
Stock: 
Size: 175 X 250
Border: None
Text: None
Effects: Similar style to your current ava / the ones you did for Hero 

I can't wait to see what you do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 11, 2016)

Saru  

Will work on these requests as soon as i can please be patient and im so very sorry for the wait.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 12, 2016)

Joseph said:


> Request - set
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...



Hope this is ok.


----------



## Ruse (Aug 12, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> Hope this is ok.



Thank you so much


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 12, 2016)

Grimsley said:


> your work is so beautiful!
> 
> Request - Set
> Avatar Stock:
> ...



So you dont want the ava or the sig resized? You want them to stay big?



Saru said:


> Request: Ava
> Stock:
> Size: 175 X 250
> Border: None
> ...



If you dont like them Saru lemme know and i can redo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 12, 2016)

Joseph said:


> Thank you so much



Your welcome


----------



## Saru (Aug 12, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> If you dont like them Saru lemme know and i can redo.





i love what you did

brightened the stock right up 

thanks Steph!


----------



## Grimsley (Aug 13, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> So you dont want the ava or the sig resized? You want them to stay big?
> 
> 
> 
> If you dont like them Saru lemme know and i can redo.



Resize them whatever size you think would make it suitable


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Aug 16, 2016)

Request - Set
Stock - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Ava: 
Sig: 



Size: Ava 150 x 200 Sig 500 x 450
Effects: Something red and beautiful.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Eros (Aug 16, 2016)

Hi Steph! This is the Bishie Sassy showed me in the CBC. He's so cute! Anyway, I would like a set of him with an avatar of 136 x 200 and a sig of 290 x 425. I'm going to let you decide on colors and effects! It's obvious that he's wet for some reason and that he's consuming something frozen, so the theme could reflect that in some way. No borders. Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 17, 2016)

I will try and work on these tomorrow if i can.. im just way to sleepy tonight. Im so sorry just be patient with me please.


----------



## Eros (Aug 17, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> I will try and work on these tomorrow if i can.. im just way to sleepy tonight. Im so sorry just be patient with me please.


That's how I was Monday night after my trip to Rolla. I slept most of the evening and slept all night. Sometimes, sleep is exactly what you need.


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 17, 2016)

Sadly with working so many hours i cant get that much sleep.


----------



## Eros (Aug 17, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> Sadly with working so many hours i cant get that much sleep.


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 18, 2016)

Grimsley said:


> your work is so beautiful!
> 
> Request - Set
> Avatar Stock:
> ...



Im so sorry it took so long.. there wasnt a lot i could do to these images so i hope this is ok.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Grimsley (Aug 18, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> Im so sorry it took so long.. there wasnt a lot i could do to these images so i hope this is ok.



thank you i love it!


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 18, 2016)

Grimsley said:


> thank you i love it!



The images were hard to work with im not gonna lie.. sorry i couldnt do better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 21, 2016)

Jigen said:


> Request - Set
> Stock -
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Sorry it took so long.. hope this is ok.


​


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Aug 21, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> Sorry it took so long.. hope this is ok.
> 
> 
> ​


Is it possible to make the colors a bit darker? If not, I'll take it as it is, thanks again!


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 21, 2016)

Jigen said:


> Is it possible to make the colors a bit darker? If not, I'll take it as it is, thanks again!



I would have to redo it because i closed them out without saving the psd's. I will see what i can do.


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 23, 2016)

Trivium said:


> Hi Steph! This is the Bishie Sassy showed me in the CBC. He's so cute! Anyway, I would like a set of him with an avatar of 136 x 200 and a sig of 290 x 425. I'm going to let you decide on colors and effects! It's obvious that he's wet for some reason and that he's consuming something frozen, so the theme could reflect that in some way. No borders. Thanks ahead of time.



Hope this is ok if not i can redo it.


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Virus (Aug 23, 2016)

Request avatar:

Is there anything you can do with my ava? or is it too hard? Just do anything that you think may make it look better. Sorry for not being specific and thanks in advance.

All the best! 

​


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 23, 2016)

Neurovirulent said:


> Request avatar:
> 
> Is there anything you can do with my ava? or is it too hard? Just do anything that you think may make it look better. Sorry for not being specific and thanks in advance.
> 
> ...



Black and white images are really hard to work with but i can try.


----------



## Eros (Aug 23, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> Hope this is ok if not i can redo it.
> 
> 
> ​


Splendid. Thanks!


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 23, 2016)

Trivium said:


> Splendid. Thanks!



Your welcome


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 23, 2016)

Neurovirulent said:


> Request avatar:
> 
> Is there anything you can do with my ava? or is it too hard? Just do anything that you think may make it look better. Sorry for not being specific and thanks in advance.
> 
> ...



Is this ok or do you want something different?
​


----------



## Virus (Aug 23, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> Is this ok or do you want something different?
> ​





Edit: What if you only add red eyes?

Removing all the glitter thing


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 23, 2016)

Neurovirulent said:


> No that looks nice, thanks a lot!



Your welcome.


----------



## Dark (Aug 24, 2016)

Hello

*Request *- avatar only
*Stock: *
*Size *- 150 x 200
*Borders *- none
*Effects *- whatever you see fit
*Text *- no text


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 24, 2016)

Dark said:


> Hello
> 
> *Request *- avatar only
> *Stock: *
> ...



Hope this is ok.. was kinda hard to work with the image.
​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dark (Aug 25, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> Hope this is ok.. was kinda hard to work with the image.
> ​


Thank you! It looks great, though is it possible to get this version without the scan lines?


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 25, 2016)

Dark said:


> Thank you! It looks great, though is it possible to get this version without the scan lines?



i will have to redo it cause the scan lines is part of a texture i used. Will redo it later.


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 25, 2016)

Gotta redo them didnt save them as psd's.


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 25, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> Hope this is ok.. was kinda hard to work with the image.
> ​



Is this better?​


----------



## Dark (Aug 25, 2016)

Yep and sorry for the trouble


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 25, 2016)

Dark said:


> Yep and sorry for the trouble



Its ok it was no trouble at all.. im just glad you like it.


----------



## Evolution (Aug 25, 2016)

Hello, I have a request if it's not too much trouble.*

Request: *Avatar*
Stock: *
*Size:* 150 x 200
*Borders: *No borders*
Effects: *I like sparkly things and glowing eyes. If you can bring out her beauty that would be nice. Cosmic theme?*
Text: *No text


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 28, 2016)

Evolution said:


> Hello, I have a request if it's not too much trouble.
> *
> Request: *Avatar
> *Stock: *
> ...



Ok im sorry but this was the best i could do to this image. I restarted it so many times. If you find a better image i can make you another.​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Evolution (Aug 29, 2016)

Don't worry, it's awesome. Thank you for your good work.
This is the best image of this stock, but I'll be sure to ask for your services again in the near future.


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 29, 2016)

Evolution said:


> Don't worry, it's awesome. Thank you for your good work.
> This is the best image of this stock, but I'll be sure to ask for your services again in the near future.



Im glad u liked it.


----------



## Imagine (Sep 5, 2016)

I'd like an ava



Effects are up to you, no border nor text. I've already cropped it.


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 6, 2016)

Imagine said:


> I'd like an ava
> 
> 
> 
> Effects are up to you, no border nor text. I've already cropped it.



Will work on this when i get home from work.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 6, 2016)

Hello, I have another request for you.
*
Request: *Avatar.
*Stock: *
*Size:* 150 x 200.
*Borders: *No borders.
*Effects: *I want this one to be elegant and a bit...cold. Other than that do your magic.
*Text: *Try writting 'Weiss Schnee' somewhere at the bottom in a thin, elegant, italic font. Also, can you make one without the text?


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 7, 2016)

Imagine said:


> I'd like an ava
> 
> 
> 
> Effects are up to you, no border nor text. I've already cropped it.



Sorry it took so long and i hope you like it.
​


----------



## Imagine (Sep 7, 2016)

S E X I


----------



## Eros (Sep 9, 2016)

Hi Steph. I have an avatar request. I want this one to be normal size, and you can dazzle it up as you like. No borders though.


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 10, 2016)

*Request: *Set
*Ava:* 
*Signature:* 
*Size:* Senior
*Borders, effects and such:* Whatever works.

Thanks


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 14, 2016)

*Request* - Set
*Stock* -  Ava


Sig


*Size* - 150x200 for avvie, sig is up to you.

*Borders*  - Your choice
*
Effects* - Do your thing!
*
Text* - None

Ava should be closer to the face/upper body, definitely get her whole head in the ava and as much as the rest of her as you think will look good.

You know where I'll be if you have any questions, Idk if the sig pic might be a bit confusing.


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 14, 2016)

Do you want all the girls in the sig.. or just focused on the one you like?

Also i will try to work on some of these requests tomorrow. Sorry im falling behind started evolutions and gonna finish it tomorrow.


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 14, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> Do you want all the girls in the sig.. or just focused on the one you like?
> 
> Also i will try to work on some of these requests tomorrow. Sorry im falling behind started evolutions and gonna finish it tomorrow.



I'd like all of them and the cat too if it's possible x}

Take your time, you work hard enough.


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 16, 2016)

Oh right, duh Ava should be closer to the face/upper body.

Editing main post too.


----------



## Yahiko (Sep 20, 2016)

*Request-*Set

*Stock:-
Ava-



Sig-



Size- * Ava-150x200 Sig is up to you 

*Borders- * your choice 
*Effects- *none 
*Text-*none


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 21, 2016)

Evolution said:


> Hello, I have another request for you.
> *
> Request: *Avatar.
> *Stock: *
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Evolution (Sep 22, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


>


So pretty! Thank you, they all look great.
Now to think of a new request.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 22, 2016)

Trivium said:


> Hi Steph. I have an avatar request. I want this one to be normal size, and you can dazzle it up as you like. No borders though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eros (Sep 22, 2016)

I love it! What's this effect called? I'm curious.


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 22, 2016)

Just used some textures and did a lot of colorizations. Basically changing and playing with the coloring of the stock.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Krory (Sep 23, 2016)

*Stock:*  - The woman to the left with the red beanie/hat
*Size:* 175x350
*Borders:* None
*Effects:* Up to you. Go wild!
*Text:* None

 Thank you!


----------



## Imagine (Sep 24, 2016)

I'd like an ava. 

Stock: 
Size: 150x200
Effects: Up to you
Borders: None

I've already cropped it.


----------



## Sarun (Sep 25, 2016)

*Request:* Avatar
*Stock: *(I will change it if the stock is bad/terrible):  
*Size:* 150x200 (or max allowed avatar size since I'm not sure)
*Borders:* None
*Effects:* (Main reason I'm requesting) Prefer to have the white background removed and replaced with something you think is suitable

Thanks


----------



## Ashi (Sep 25, 2016)

Yo what it do steph

Request: Wallpaper(can you do that)


Size: 1600x900



Use whatever you think would look good


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 26, 2016)

Tensa.... you might wanna learn your desktop size for proper fitting. 

If you use windows 7 and up you just right click on the desktop and click screen resolution.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 26, 2016)

Hi. I'm back with another request.
*
Request: *Avatar.
*Stock: **
Size:* 150 x 200.
*Borders: *No borders.
*Effects: *Do whatever you want with it.
*Text: *If you can, make 2 versions, one without any text and one with 'Kurosaki Ichigo' written in some soft, punkish style (graffiti) and at a bit of an angle (15-20 degrees).


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 26, 2016)

Will work on some of these requests tomorrow my loves.


----------



## Shiki (Sep 26, 2016)

It's boring to always wear your own ava... so hope you don't mind me making my first request here. :]

*Request: *Avatar
*Stock: 
Size:* 150 x 200.
*Borders: *No border
*Effects: *Make it dope hehe
*Text: -*


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 26, 2016)

Dont mind at all.


----------



## Eros (Sep 26, 2016)

I'm greedy. I'll probably end up using my current avy again, but I love Daenerys Targaryen so much. I've never actually had a proper set of her made, and it's long overdue.

Avy: 

Size: Normal and focused on her face and upper body with some cool effects. I'm sure you'll know what to do!

Sig: 

Size: 500x 348

Again, I'm sure you can give it some cool effects, including the appearance of stars please.


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 1, 2016)

Divine Death said:


> *Request: *Set
> *Ava:*
> *Signature:*
> *Size:* Senior
> ...




​


----------



## chrisp (Oct 1, 2016)

Could I ask you for an avatar Aphrodite? 

I was thinking about one of Naruto, from how he looks now in the anime.


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 1, 2016)

Nep Nep said:


> *Request* - Set
> *Stock* -  Ava
> 
> 
> ...




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 1, 2016)

chrisp said:


> Could I ask you for an avatar Aphrodite?
> 
> I was thinking about one of Naruto, from how he looks now in the anime.



You mean adult Naruto?


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 1, 2016)

Mr. Nice Guy said:


> *Request-*Set
> 
> *Stock:-
> Ava-
> ...




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 1, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> ​



You know considering what you said in the CBC this might be the best thing you could have done with the sig. 

You have my thanks Steph x}


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 1, 2016)

Nep Nep said:


> You know considering what you said in the CBC this might be the best thing you could have done with the sig.
> 
> You have my thanks Steph x}



awww your welcome.. it was already a nice image so i didnt wanna mess with it much.


----------



## Kusa (Oct 2, 2016)

I want this as ava

Effects are up to you

Rounded border prefered or dotted border

Also can you make everything except the Lucilfer invisible 

Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 2, 2016)

Kusa said:


> I want this as ava
> 
> Effects are up to you
> 
> ...



Just the date or all the words?


----------



## Kusa (Oct 2, 2016)

Everything except the Lucilfer


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 2, 2016)

Kusa said:


> Everything except the Lucilfer



ok got it.


----------



## chrisp (Oct 2, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> You mean adult Naruto?



Yes exactly. I envision Naruto from the latest episodes when he fights Sasuke. Some image 
where he has his headband on. It can be Kyuubi mode or just regular. He can have a determined look, 
something like this perhaps:


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 2, 2016)

Ok i will see what i can do.


----------



## Yahiko (Oct 2, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> ​


perfect


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 3, 2016)

may i get this in a clean avatar bordered like the one i have. his face and nunchucks plox

*Spoiler*: __ 








also may I have this in a sig like the one i have, same size, border for as long as permissible, try to make it loop back into some cool shit, more or less. 
greatly appreciated!


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 5, 2016)

Will try to work on some of these when i make it to my hotel.


----------



## chrisp (Oct 7, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> Will try to work on some of these when i make it to my hotel.



I have some images you can work with to make it easier for you. You can choose that you feel is easiest to work with for the avatar, but for the signature I would like the one with Sasuke lying on the ground. As for effects you can do what you like, but could you do the set with rounded borders (if it fits).


----------



## Eros (Oct 7, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> Will try to work on some of these when i make it to my hotel.


I, for one, look forward to seeing what you do with my Mother of Dragons. Hopefully, it will make @Khaleesi jealous.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 8, 2016)

Much appreciated, OP. Do ye thang


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 8, 2016)

Rey said:


> *Stock:*  - The woman to the left with the red beanie/hat
> *Size:* 175x350
> *Borders:* None
> *Effects:* Up to you. Go wild!
> ...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 8, 2016)

Imagine said:


> I'd like an ava.
> 
> Stock:
> Size: 150x200
> ...


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 8, 2016)

Sarun said:


> *Request:* Avatar
> *Stock: *(I will change it if the stock is bad/terrible):
> *Size:* 150x200 (or max allowed avatar size since I'm not sure)
> *Borders:* None
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 8, 2016)

Evolution said:


> Hi. I'm back with another request.
> *
> Request: *Avatar.
> *Stock: *
> ...



Sorry i dont have any graffiti text.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imagine (Oct 9, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## Evolution (Oct 9, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> Sorry i dont have any graffiti text.


That works too, I didn't really have a clear image on the text font. 
Thank you. I'll be back with another request soon.


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 9, 2016)

Im going to try and finish other requests just please be patient im going back home today and dunno when im going to have lights or Internet but as soon as im able i will finish them. The hurricane wasnt very forgiving.


----------



## Ashi (Oct 9, 2016)

Request: Avi

Size: 150x200

Effects: Give it a nice Black/Purple glow 

Stock:  

You know... when you have time


----------



## Sarun (Oct 10, 2016)

thanks


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 10, 2016)

Yw

Will get the rest done as soon as i get electricity again.


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 13, 2016)

Hiei said:


> It's boring to always wear your own ava... so hope you don't mind me making my first request here. :]
> 
> *Request: *Avatar
> *Stock:
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## chrisp (Oct 13, 2016)

Hi Aphrodite, I'm sorry to change so often but the newest Naruto episode came out. There I thought if 
you haven't started yet if you could use these following images:

The first one will be best as a signature, but the two images below can be the avatars.


----------



## Shiki (Oct 13, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


>



Awesome job, Aphro!
Thanks~


----------



## Hero (Oct 14, 2016)

Can I get a transparency of just the woman


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 14, 2016)

Hero said:


> Can I get a transparency of just the woman



I can try but thats not gonna be easy since her hair is not exactly clear and really light and blends in the background but i can try.


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 14, 2016)

chrisp said:


> Hi Aphrodite, I'm sorry to change so often but the newest Naruto episode came out. There I thought if
> you haven't started yet if you could use these following images:
> 
> 
> The first one will be best as a signature, but the two images below can be the avatars.



The image for the sig... its really bad i cant do anything with it and won't even attempt cause i can tell by looking at it.


----------



## chrisp (Oct 15, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> The image for the sig... its really bad i cant do anything with it and won't even attempt cause i can tell by looking at it.



It's fine. Thank you do much, I love them! 
Hope you have a great weekend!


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 16, 2016)

Alejandro said:


> I'm greedy. I'll probably end up using my current avy again, but I love Daenerys Targaryen so much. I've never actually had a proper set of her made, and it's long overdue.
> 
> Avy:
> 
> ...



Sorry i skipped over your request


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 16, 2016)

*Housekeeping*
Kusa - 81
Shion - 81
Rai - 81
Angeltensa - 82
Hero - 82

Made this list so i wont skip over anyone again and i can keep track of who is next.​


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 16, 2016)

Kusa said:


> I want this as ava
> 
> Effects are up to you
> 
> ...





*Housekeeping*
Kusa - 81
Shion - 81
Rai - 81
Angeltensa - 82
Hero - 82​


----------



## Kusa (Oct 16, 2016)

It's amazing, thanks a lot


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 16, 2016)

Kusa said:


> It's amazing, thanks a lot



Your welcome  <3


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 16, 2016)

"Shion" said:


> may i get this in a clean avatar bordered like the one i have. his face and nunchucks plox
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Ok Avie do you want effects on it or just the trans of the guy with a border and no effects.. also sig is a gif and i dont do gifs im sorry about that.


----------



## Evolution (Oct 17, 2016)

Hello again.
*
Request: *Avatar
*Stock: *
*Size:* 150 x 200
*Borders: *No borders
*Effects: *I want this one to be a bit more simple. Something elegant and perhaps with an...expensive look? Like sparkles of a precious stone or something.
*Text: *No text


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 17, 2016)

ℜai said:


> Request: Set
> Size: Senior
> Stock:
> 
> ...







*Housekeeping*
Kusa - 81
Shion - 81
Rai - 81
Angeltensa - 82
Hero - 82
Evolution - 83​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 17, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> Ok Avie do you want effects on it or just the trans of the guy with a border and no effects.. also sig is a gif and i dont do gifs im sorry about that.



If it can glimmer, that'd be sweet. 

Gotcha, my mistake.


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 17, 2016)

"Shion" said:


> If it can glimmer, that'd be sweet.
> 
> Gotcha, my mistake.



So you just want the avie then


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 17, 2016)

ℜai said:


> It's amazing!



Im glad you like it.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Oct 17, 2016)

*Hi Steph, here for another avi request please and thank you  *
*
2.Stock* -  
*3.Size* - 150x200
*4.Borders* - your choice, just not rounded
*5.Effects* - I just want the avi to "pop" it looks kinda dull now, other than that I trust you to do whatever is best
*6. Text* - No text please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 19, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> So you just want the avie then


Yes plox!


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 20, 2016)

"Shion" said:


> Yes plox!


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 22, 2016)

Khaleesi said:


> *Hi Steph, here for another avi request please and thank you
> 
> 2.Stock* -
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...








Hero said:


> Can I get a transparency of just the woman
> 
> [LINKHL]75105[/LINKHL]








AngelTensa said:


> Request: Avi
> 
> Size: 150x200
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashi (Oct 22, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


>




Hey that's pretty good


Thx a lot man!


----------



## Hero (Oct 22, 2016)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 22, 2016)

Your both welcome


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 22, 2016)

Evolution said:


> Hello again.
> *
> Request: *Avatar
> *Stock: *
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Oct 23, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


>



Ahhh thank you Steph, looks amazing


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 23, 2016)

Khaleesi said:


> Ahhh thank you Steph, looks amazing



Glad you liked it.. loved that image btw


----------



## Jirou (Oct 23, 2016)

Hello!
*Request: *Transparency
*Stock: *
May I kindly get a transparency of just Touko and Touya?
Thank you very much~


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 23, 2016)

Jirou said:


> Hello!
> *Request: *Transparency
> *Stock: *
> May I kindly get a transparency of just Touko and Touya?
> Thank you very much~


----------



## Jirou (Oct 24, 2016)

Amazing! Thankyou so much :3


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 25, 2016)

Jirou said:


> Amazing! Thankyou so much :3



Your welcome


----------



## Evolution (Oct 26, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


>


How peculiar, I didn't get a notification for this...
Anyway, thank you. Looks good.

Will return soon.


----------



## Rai (Oct 30, 2016)

Nvm my previous request

Request: set
Size: senior
Stock: 

Animated avatar plz.

First the boy then the woman

Borders: none
Effects: whatever it looks the best - up to you.
Text: none


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 30, 2016)

ℜai said:


> Nvm my previous request
> 
> Request: set
> Size: senior
> ...




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 30, 2016)

ℜai said:


> Thank you. looks amazing.



Glad you liked it.. tbh i forgot how to do animations and had to relearn so i hope its what you wanted.


----------



## Rai (Oct 30, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> Glad you liked it.. tbh i forgot how to do animations and had to relearn so i hope its what you wanted.



Don't worry, it's perfect!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Eros (Nov 1, 2016)

Recently, I watched an old school anime series called Ikki Tousen. I really liked a character named Kan'u. She's awesome. I would love a set from this stock of her. There's all kinds of things you can do, because it's an open canvas basically. Suki desu. 



300 x 400 Sig

avatar: normal size

effects: up to you 

borders: none


----------



## Evolution (Nov 1, 2016)

Hello. I'm back again.*

Request: *Avatar
*Stock: *
*Size:* 150 x 200
*Borders: *No borders
*Effects: *Something beautiful with a rose (or rose petals) theme. I like glowing eyes so if you can make them glow a bit silver that would be cool.
*Text: *No text


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 3, 2016)

closed by request ~


----------



## Rai (Nov 12, 2016)

Request: Set
Size: Senior
Stock: 
Effects: Whatever it looks the best - up to you
Borders: none
Text: Remove all the text starting from this japanese character  既 until 

Pls don't remove the super big text.

Thanks.


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 12, 2016)

so basically you wanna remove everything from 既 to http tokyo ghoul


----------



## Rai (Nov 12, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> so basically you wanna remove everything from 既 to http tokyo ghoul



Yeah.


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 13, 2016)

ℜai said:


> Request: Set
> Size: Senior
> Stock:
> Effects: Whatever it looks the best - up to you
> ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 13, 2016)

ℜai said:


> Thank you, it's perfect.



Your welcome.


----------



## Imagine (Nov 13, 2016)

Shop back?


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 13, 2016)

Yes it is.


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 13, 2016)

*Request: *Set
*Ava and Sig:* 
*Size:* Senior
*Effects and such:* whatever works

Thanks.


----------



## Hero (Nov 15, 2016)

Type: Banner
Effects: You choose (however I do request that they don't take away too much from what's already going on in this chaotic image)
Special Request:
1. for the red eye, can you just copy and mirror the gray one over it
2. For the characters at the top center, can you replace it with the name Tate Ballantyne

Note: just like my last request, I'm using these for characters in a role play on NF. I hope you don't think they're not being used


----------



## trance (Nov 17, 2016)

Request: Avi

Size: Senior

Stock: http://ddn.i.ntere.st/p/6554751/image

Effects: Up to you, just do Kyouko justice

Borders: None

Text: None

Thanks


----------



## Ashi (Nov 18, 2016)

Request: Avi

Size: Senior

Stock: 


Effects: Give it a nice aquamarine hue ya feel?

Everything else is up to you


----------



## Blanco (Nov 18, 2016)

*Request: *Avatar
*Stock:  
Size:* 156x156 like a box
*Borders: I guess I will choose a thin solid? black border
Effects: * Please remove the text <3
*Text: *Remove text


<3<3 thanks


----------



## Freechoice (Nov 19, 2016)

Request: Avatar yo

Size: Senior

Stock: 

Could you add rainbows and trippy shit to it once he rolls his  eyes? I make my own avatars usually but this is out of my ballpark


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 19, 2016)

Divine Death said:


> *Request: *Set
> *Ava and Sig:*
> *Size:* Senior
> *Effects and such:* whatever works
> ...









Kyouko said:


> Request: Avi
> 
> Size: Senior
> 
> ...







M3 said:


> *Request: *Avatar
> *Stock:
> Size:* 156x156 like a box
> *Borders: I guess I will choose a thin solid? black border
> ...



i cant see your image.



Freechoice said:


> Request: Avatar yo
> 
> Size: Senior
> 
> ...



Not good with gifs this is the best i could do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 19, 2016)

@Freechoice


----------



## Blanco (Nov 19, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> @Freechoice



Lol oops

*Request: *Avatar

*Size:* 156x156 like a box
*Borders: I guess I will choose a thin solid? black border
Effects: *Please remove the text <3
*Text: *Remove text


<3<3 thanks


----------



## Imagine (Nov 20, 2016)

Ava pl0x 

Stock: 
Effects: Up to you
Border: None


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 21, 2016)

M3 said:


> Lol oops
> 
> *Request: *Avatar
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blanco (Nov 21, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


>


thanks!


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 22, 2016)

Request; Avy and sig

If not good enough can find something else. 
Size no idea haven't been on the forums in a while so probably the noobest size
Border, effects and text all up to your choice 

Thank you.


----------



## trance (Nov 23, 2016)

Freyja said:


> i cant see your image.
> 
> 
> 
> Not good with gifs this is the best i could do



Yo

Thnx


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Nov 23, 2016)

Request - Set
Stock - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Ava:  Sig: 



Size - Ava: 150x200 Sig: 500x450
Borders - None
Effects - up to you, try and make it dark and beautiful
Text - None

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 25, 2016)

Hmm. Hey Aphro, can I request a set? 

Side-note, bear with me as I'm not sure how to explain this. (curse my native tongue)

Stock:


*Spoiler*: __ 









Avie: I just want an avie of Big Mom, the "lovely" lady on top. 
size: 175x250
borders: none


Sig: a gif if possible, where the shot/image pans from the bottom and upwards. 
Size: 550x390 or anything proportionate. I just want the height to be lower than the width to justify the pan transition. I also don't any part of the image cropped. 
borders: none


Speaking of which, it would be nice if the sig and avie are proportionate as well. 

as for effects, I'm not sure.. a creepy animation effect would be nice although I'm not familiar with them. So it'd be better if you just ignored that request.

Thanks in advance and oh yeah, I also don't mind the artist's signature/watermark so you can keep that if it's too much trouble.


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 25, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Hmm. Hey Aphro, can I request a set?
> 
> Side-note, bear with me as I'm not sure how to explain this. (curse my native tongue)
> 
> ...



That image is horrible. I should get a decent spanking for even attempting it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 25, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 25, 2016)

Thats what i thought.. now carry on.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 25, 2016)

Fine. I'll ask someone else.


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 25, 2016)

Go ahead then.


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 26, 2016)

Hero said:


> Type: Banner
> Effects: You choose (however I do request that they don't take away too much from what's already going on in this chaotic image)
> Special Request:
> 1. for the red eye, can you just copy and mirror the gray one over it
> ...



Ok you said you didnt want the banner changed much so i didnt do a lot to it. Is this about what you wanted?


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 26, 2016)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> Request: Avi
> 
> Size: Senior
> 
> ...


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 26, 2016)

Imagine said:


> Ava pl0x
> 
> Stock:
> Effects: Up to you
> Border: None


----------



## Ashi (Nov 26, 2016)

Freyja said:


>



YAAAAAS love it


----------



## Imagine (Nov 26, 2016)

Freyja said:


>


Thanks


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 26, 2016)

Your both welcome.


----------



## Eros (Nov 27, 2016)

Hi Steph! I've been watching Aldnoah Zero. I think Slain is so cute. I would like a normal sized avy of him with some cool effects, including some kind of eye effect. Here is the stock.


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 27, 2016)

Thats tiny i cant work with that.


----------



## Eros (Nov 27, 2016)

Oh. It was 1366 x768 on my end. Let me find another. Mb it needs to be more centered on his face.  How's this?


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 27, 2016)

its still small... sorry i guess im only useful on straight men.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eros (Nov 27, 2016)

That one is 1280 x 720ish. How big do you need?


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 27, 2016)

At least 6 inches.. 5 is ok too.. just kidding

Nah its not showing up to me that size. For me its showing up 200x113


----------



## Eros (Nov 27, 2016)

That's strange. How about now?


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 27, 2016)

same i dunno why its showing up as a thumbnail image to me.


----------



## Eros (Nov 27, 2016)

Is there a way to send you a file? I don't know how to upload files on Xenforo tbh.


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 27, 2016)

just upload it to imgur


----------



## Eros (Nov 27, 2016)

Freyja said:


> just upload it to imgur


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 27, 2016)

That worked.


----------



## Eros (Nov 27, 2016)

Freyja said:


> That worked.


Wonderful! He's cute, right?


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 27, 2016)

Not really but whatever u like.


----------



## Hero (Nov 27, 2016)

Freyja said:


> Ok you said you didnt want the banner changed much so i didnt do a lot to it. Is this about what you wanted?


This is my fault  because I realize I didn't say, but could the words be vertical?

And what I meant with the eye was replace the black eye with a copy of the gray eye so there are two gray eyes. My bad again.

 I think I actually want effects. It's also fine if you need to push me to the back of the order list again.


----------



## Santí (Nov 29, 2016)

Requesting a normal-sized avatar.



Solid black border, effects are at your discretion. Text is unnecessary.



Alejandro said:


> That's strange. How about now?



This is something that the wikia domains do in particular, so for future references I'd recommend always rehosting if you're posting something off of a wikia.



Freyja said:


> its still small... sorry i guess im only useful on straight men.


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 30, 2016)

Jyu Viole Grace said:


> Request; Avy and sig
> 
> If not good enough can find something else.
> Size no idea haven't been on the forums in a while so probably the noobest size
> ...




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 1, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> ​



That's great better than I imagined,  thank you very much!


----------



## pat pat (Dec 3, 2016)

Here it is

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 3, 2016)

Jigen said:


> Request - Set
> Stock -
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 3, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Hmm. Hey Aphro, can I request a set?
> 
> Side-note, bear with me as I'm not sure how to explain this. (curse my native tongue)
> 
> ...



Ok im having issues with this cause i dont see a lovely lady at top.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 3, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> Ok im having issues with this cause i dont see a lovely lady at top.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Dec 3, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> ​


It looks beautiful, thank you so much.


----------



## Eros (Dec 3, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> Ok im having issues with this cause i dont see a lovely lady at top.


She has lots of kids. Some dude in One Piece thought she was hot, either that or he was wearing some sake goggles.


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 3, 2016)

Alejandro said:


> She has lots of kids. Some dude in One Piece thought she was hot, either that or he was wearing some sake goggles.



The big huge woman that looks like a man?


----------



## Eros (Dec 3, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> The big huge woman that looks like a man?


Yes.


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 3, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Hmm. Hey Aphro, can I request a set?
> 
> Side-note, bear with me as I'm not sure how to explain this. (curse my native tongue)
> 
> ...



Next time give me a better image.. i couldn't do crap to this one.​

​


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 3, 2016)

Alejandro said:


> Hi Steph! I've been watching Aldnoah Zero. I think Slain is so cute. I would like a normal sized avy of him with some cool effects, including some kind of eye effect. Here is the stock.



​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eros (Dec 3, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> ​


He is such an adorable Orbital Knight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 3, 2016)

Santi said:


> Requesting a normal-sized avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



​

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 4, 2016)

@kurisu do you want your set or do i put it in giveaways.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> Next time give me a better image.. i couldn't do crap to this one.​
> 
> ​





Aphrodite said:


> @kurisu do you want your set or do i put it in giveaways.



Nah, I'll wear it. Thank you.


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 6, 2016)

ℜai said:


> Nvm my previous request
> 
> Request: Set
> Size: Senior
> ...



For some reason i cant open up your image in photoshop.



pat pat said:


> Here it is

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 6, 2016)

ℜai said:


> This should do:




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 6, 2016)

ℜai said:


> Looks good.
> 
> Thank you.



Your welcome and sorry it took so long.


----------



## pat pat (Dec 6, 2016)

@Aphrodite it's awesome!thanks!!


----------



## Rai (Dec 6, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> Your welcome and sorry it took so long.



It's ok.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 9, 2016)

A set of the dude and the Pokémon please: 
Avy: 150x200
Sig: vertical 325x175
Borders: like the one you did for  on this page


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 9, 2016)

Scizor said:


> A set of the dude and the Pokémon please:
> Avy: 150x200
> Sig: vertical 325x175
> Borders: like the one you did for  on this page




​


----------



## Scizor (Dec 9, 2016)

Looks great, thanks!

Can I also get a horizontal version of the signature? Will rep again ofc


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 9, 2016)

Scizor said:


> Looks great, thanks!
> 
> Can I also get a horizontal version of the signature? Will rep again ofc


----------



## Scizor (Dec 10, 2016)

Beautiful.

Will rep after spreading


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 10, 2016)

Scizor said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> Will rep after spreading



Its fine .. no need.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 12, 2016)

That's nice of you. Thanks again!


----------



## Eros (Dec 13, 2016)

Akatsuki no Yona is another one I like. Normally Shin-Ah wears a mask, but he's a cutie. I would like an avie of normal size and a sig of 540 x 303.


----------



## Eros (Dec 13, 2016)

Oops. Forgot the image.


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 15, 2016)

I'm feeling like a change again.

*1.* *Request* - Set

*2.* *Stock*

Avie -> 

Sig -> 

*3.* *Size* - Senior size

*4.* *Borders* - Your choice
*
5.* *Effects* - All you.
*
6. Text* - None

EDIT -

Oh yeah, get the character in the avvie like this.



I want the booty in there for maximum triggering effect.


----------



## Evolution (Dec 17, 2016)

Hello. 
*
Request: *Avatar
*Stock: *
*Size:* 150 x 200
*Borders: *No borders
*Effects: *Up to you, but something pretty, please.
*Text: *No text[/QUOTE]


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 17, 2016)

I will try and do these later when i get home.


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 17, 2016)

Take your time, I know how hard you work, especially during this dreadful working season.


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 18, 2016)

Alejandro said:


> Akatsuki no Yona is another one I like. Normally Shin-Ah wears a mask, but he's a cutie. I would like an avie of normal size and a sig of 540 x 303.



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 18, 2016)

Nep Nep said:


> Take your time, I know how hard you work, especially during this dreadful working season.



Yeah its like overtime is never gonna end.


----------



## Eros (Dec 18, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> ​


Thanks!


Aphrodite said:


> Yeah its like overtime is never gonna end.


Christmas is a week away. Surely, overtime will end soon.


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 19, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> Yeah its like overtime is never gonna end.



I remember those feels from last year. Hang in there Steph.

If they make you miss Christmas dinner I'll make you a fresh one.


----------



## Hero (Dec 19, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> I will try and do these later when i get home.


No rush, but don't forget about my edited request


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 19, 2016)

Nep Nep said:


> I remember those feels from last year. Hang in there Steph.
> 
> If they make you miss Christmas dinner I'll make you a fresh one.



Oh gosh your so sweet nep.  



Hero said:


> No rush, but don't forget about my edited request



To late i forgot.  

Sorry i will get to it.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 21, 2016)

Nep Nep said:


> I'm feeling like a change again.
> 
> *1.* *Request* - Set
> 
> ...



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 21, 2016)

Evolution said:


> Hello.
> *
> Request: *Avatar
> *Stock: *
> ...



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 21, 2016)

Hero said:


> No rush, but don't forget about my edited request



Sorry but this is the best i can do.
​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Evolution (Dec 21, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> ​


Thanks! Will return with new request soon.


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 21, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> ​



Done already? Thanks Steph, looks awesome as usual x}

That checkerboard bit is a fantastic touch btw.


----------



## Hero (Dec 21, 2016)

YAAAS QUEEN


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 22, 2016)

Evolution said:


> Thanks! Will return with new request soon.



Your welcome



Nep Nep said:


> Done already? Thanks Steph, looks awesome as usual x}
> 
> That checkerboard bit is a fantastic touch btw.



Yeah i loved the way it turned out.



Hero said:


> YAAAS QUEEN



Your welcome.


----------



## Evolution (Dec 22, 2016)

New request.
*
Request: *Avatar
*Stock: *
*Size:* 150 x 200
*Borders: *No borders
*Effects:* Something to make her stand out an be pretty. Somewhat blue theme, but not too much since the red must come through as well.
*Text: *No text


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 22, 2016)

Hello, making a request.

*Request*: Set
*Stock*:
*Spoiler*: _Hinoki_ 








*Size*: Senior (Avatar 150 x 200), (Signature 353 x 500)
*Borders*: Yes
*Effects*: I leave it up to your creative mind
*Text*: Hinoki Sai in the Sig please


----------



## pat pat (Dec 25, 2016)

Hey @Aphrodite here are some others pics and sorry to bother you


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 26, 2016)

Your not bothering me at all, but will work on these tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pat pat (Dec 26, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> Your not bothering me at all, but will work on these tomorrow.


Thanks!


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 26, 2016)

pat pat said:


> Thanks!



Anytime  <3


----------



## pat pat (Dec 26, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> Anytime  <3


 you are the best


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 26, 2016)

pat pat said:


> you are the best



awwww thank you


----------



## pat pat (Dec 26, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> awwww thank you


----------



## Hero (Dec 27, 2016)

Can I get a transparency of these two characters?


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 28, 2016)

Evolution said:


> New request.
> *
> Request: *Avatar
> *Stock: *
> ...



​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 28, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hello, making a request.
> 
> *Request*: Set
> *Stock*:
> ...



This is our new signature dimensions i need you to read it and see if your ok with it and figure out how you wanna work your sig first.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 28, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> This is our new signature dimensions i need you to read it and see if your ok with it and figure out how you wanna work your sig first.



Hmm, yeah the 700 x 300 new limits.    Rotate image to where she's on her back then scale image to 426 x 300.  That should fit the new parameters.  After that do your magic.


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 28, 2016)

pat pat said:


> Hey @Aphrodite here are some others pics and sorry to bother you




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Dec 28, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> ​


Thanks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evolution (Dec 29, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> ​


Wow, so pretty. Thank you!
I'll be back with another request in the near future.


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 29, 2016)

You ever get the chance to do that thing I asked you?


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 29, 2016)

Seraphiel said:


> You ever get the chance to do that thing I asked you?



ugh forgot thats why i like stuff posted here.


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 29, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> ugh forgot thats why i like stuff posted here.


It's fine OuO, I just assumed you had no time cuz holidays.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 1, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, yeah the 700 x 300 new limits.    Rotate image to where she's on her back then scale image to 426 x 300.  That should fit the new parameters.  After that do your magic.



I was kinda confused with what u wanted so i made this.


​


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 1, 2017)

Aphrodite said:


> I was kinda confused with what u wanted so i made this.
> 
> 
> ​



Cool these will do.   Thank you for the set.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 1, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Cool these will do.



Im glad you liked it.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 2, 2017)

Hero said:


> Can I get a transparency of these two characters?



​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Evolution (Jan 3, 2017)

Hello. I have returned again.
*
Request: *Avatar
*Stock: 
Size:* 150 x 200
*Borders: *No borders
*Effects:* Make her appear stunningly beautiful. As for theme and color.. purity, light blue, crystals and diamond? Uhm, something that makes her pretty.
*Text: *No text


----------



## trance (Jan 4, 2017)

Request: Avi

Stock: 

Size: Senior

Borders: None

Effects: Something to emphasize Lady Maria's beauty (as best as you can) and the dark tone of Bloodborne + anything else you think is best

Text: None

Other: Up to you


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 6, 2017)

Request: Avy
Stock: 
Size: up to you
Borders: no borders
Effects: something softy (up to you)
Text: none


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 6, 2017)

Rinoa said:


> Request: Avy
> Stock:
> Size: up to you
> Borders: no borders
> ...



What size?


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 6, 2017)

Aphrodite said:


> What size?


175x300 if you think it looks good, if not up to you.


----------



## Rai (Jan 7, 2017)

550x500 for signature can still be used right? 

I want my signature in 550x500 thanks


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 7, 2017)

Actually the admins have been working on a way to automatically resize signatures that are higher than 300 pixels. I think that is working already and, if you upload an image that tall, it will be resized.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 7, 2017)

ℜai said:


> 550x500 for signature can still be used right?
> 
> I want my signature in 550x500 thanks



I can make it that size but then your gonna have little scroll bars on the side.. are you ok with that?


----------



## Rai (Jan 7, 2017)

Aphrodite said:


> I can make it that size but then your gonna have little scroll bars on the side.. are you ok with that?



Can you do both x500  and x300 version? thanks


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 8, 2017)

Im sorry guys i will get to these soon.. work is killing me and it's making me tired and sleep more then usual. I haven't forgotten though.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 9, 2017)

Evolution said:


> Hello. I have returned again.
> *
> Request: *Avatar
> *Stock:
> ...







kyouko said:


> Request: Avi
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bonly (Jan 9, 2017)

Request: Avy

Stock: 

Size: 175X250

Borders: Rounded or Solid 

Effects: Whatever you think would look best

Text: None

Other: Up to you


----------



## trance (Jan 9, 2017)

Aphrodite said:


>



Thanks


----------



## Evolution (Jan 10, 2017)

Aphrodite said:


>


Thank you, it's great.
Will be back soon with another request.


----------



## Evolution (Jan 11, 2017)

Hello. I am back.
*
Request: *Avatar
*Stock: 
Size:* 150 x 200
*Borders: *No borders
*Effects:* Whatever you feel works best so long as it's nothing too over the top. 
*Text: *No text[/QUOTE]


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jan 12, 2017)

*Request:* Ava
*Stock:* 
*Size:* 150x200 for the Avatar, Edit: 150x300 option as well

Work your magic


----------



## Ashi (Jan 13, 2017)

Request: Avi

Size: 150x200






Make it like the one I have now execpt instead of green, do violet


Take your time on it since I'm actually digging the one I already have a lot


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 13, 2017)

Oh god that image is rendered badly.. did you render it?


----------



## Grimsley (Jan 14, 2017)

Hi I'm back as well.

Request: signature
Stock:  (please get rid of the black borders)
Size: whatever you think is appropiate
Text: No texts
Effects: up to you but something in continuity with my avatar would be nice


----------



## Eros (Jan 14, 2017)

I would like a normal sized avy of the upper body. The effects are up to you. No borders. Thanks ahead of time. Hope they're not working you too hard.


----------



## Saishin (Jan 14, 2017)

Need a transparency 
Size: Can't remember the sizes for the sigs,just a size that can fit without the scroll bar


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 15, 2017)

ℜai said:


> Request: Set
> Size: Senior
> Stock:
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashi (Jan 16, 2017)

Aphrodite said:


> Oh god that image is rendered badly.. did you render it?






Nah

Is it unusable?


Is this better?



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Eros (Jan 16, 2017)

@TensaXZangetsu IMO not really. Who is that? You should find a better image. He has a kunai. Is that someone from Baruto?


----------



## Ashi (Jan 16, 2017)

Alejandro said:


> @TensaXZangetsu IMO not really. Who is that? You should find a better image. He has a kunai. Is that someone from Baruto?




It's Sonic from One-Punch Man, he's a ninja mercenary type in the series

Anyway is this better @~@

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Eros (Jan 16, 2017)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> It's Sonic from One-Punch Man, he's a ninja mercenary type in the series


I'd start with . If that does not satisfy, you can try .


----------



## Ashi (Jan 16, 2017)

Alejandro said:


> I'd start with . If that does not satisfy, you can try .





NGAAAAAH


----------



## Eros (Jan 16, 2017)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> NGAAAAAH


Tumblr is helpful too if you know where to look. 

The key is keywords. Know exactly what you want. I was just doing a basic search. Sometimes you luck out. Sometimes you don't. But I'm picky when it comes to fan art renderings tbh.


----------



## Ashi (Jan 16, 2017)

Alejandro said:


> Tumblr is helpful too if you know where to look.





Nah I posted a new image and I wanted your opinion on it


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 16, 2017)

ℜai said:


> Thanks! it looks beautiful



It still has scroll bars.   : /



TensaXZangetsu said:


> Nah
> 
> Is it unusable?
> 
> ...



The first image was fine itself just who rendered it didn't render it good because behind a dark background you could still see white around the edges and if a image is rendered well you wouldn't see a white outline behind a dark background.


----------



## Ashi (Jan 16, 2017)

I found it on Deviantart, so can u make an avi out of it or should i find something else?


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 16, 2017)

Its fine i can use it.. i will just have to rerender it if im not to lazy to do so.


----------



## Ashi (Jan 16, 2017)

Thank u Ms. Stephanie, and like I said just take your time


----------



## Rai (Jan 16, 2017)

Aphrodite said:


> It still has scroll bars.   : /


Don't worry, t's perfect and beautiful


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 16, 2017)

Request : Set 
Stock :   ;    
Size: If possible a _150x200_ and a _175x350_(won't use til much later lol)  avy , and  sig height just to avoid scroll bar, width up to you 
Effects, border, etc  all up to you.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 16, 2017)

Locking this for now but will finish all requests till i am done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 22, 2017)

Took a break and will try to get working on these requests sometime this week.


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 23, 2017)

*Request:* Set
*Ava:* 
*Sig:* 
*Size:* Senior
*Effects and such:* whatever works

Thanks.


----------



## MOHAWKE (Jan 23, 2017)

*1.Request* - set
*2.Stock* - Sig render-http:// 
               Avatar render- 
*3.Size* - Sig 550x400  Ava Maximum avatar size on forums (???)
*4.Borders* -  None
*5.Effects*- for the signature, put a text with my name John the background of the signature should have flames and any other effects of your choice that would enhance the visuals. For the avatar if you could remove the background and use the dark reddish effects that you have in your spoilers on the front page.

Thanks!


----------



## Bart (Jan 24, 2017)

Aphrodite, can I PM you a colourisation (text also)-request? :WOW


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 24, 2017)

Bart said:


> Aphrodite, can I PM you a colourisation (text also)-request? :WOW



Sure.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 27, 2017)

You poor girl, I kinda feel bad for even asking at this point. @~@

Request -> Set
Stock SIG -> 
Stock AVA -> 
Size -> Senior
Effects -> All you

Notes -> Try to get Celine (the cat) in the sig too, as much as possible while keeping it within the new limits.

You take all the time you need okay?


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 4, 2017)

Bonly said:


> Request: Avy
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...







Evolution said:


> Hello. I am back.
> *
> Request: *Avatar
> *Stock:
> ...







Roronoa Zoro said:


> *Request:* Ava
> *Stock:*
> *Size:* 150x200 for the Avatar, Edit: 150x300 option as well
> 
> Work your magic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Evolution (Feb 4, 2017)

Thank you. It looks good.
Will return soon.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Feb 4, 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 4, 2017)

You are all welcome glad u guys liked them.


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 10, 2017)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> Request: Avi
> 
> Size: 150x200
> 
> ...


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 10, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Request : Set
> Stock :   ;
> Size: If possible a _150x200_ and a _175x350_(won't use til much later lol)  avy , and  sig height just to avoid scroll bar, width up to you
> Effects, border, etc  all up to you.



The sig picture isn't showing.


----------



## Ashi (Feb 10, 2017)

Sucks you couldn't fit in the kunai but I love it


THX


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 10, 2017)

I could of but then i would of lost a good focus on his face. Not that it's a great face but still.


----------



## Rai (Feb 10, 2017)

Are you already working on my avy? 

I want to change it


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 10, 2017)

ℜai said:


> Are you already working on my avy?
> 
> I want to change it



Nah i havent made it to yours yet. You can change it.


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 10, 2017)

ℜai said:


> Request: Set
> Size: Senior
> Stock: i.imgur.com/TbH03yK.png
> Animated avy: first the boy then the girl
> ...




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 11, 2017)

ℜai said:


> Thanks, it looks beautiful!
> 
> and that was fast



Yeah i got started on it as soon as you posted the new pic and i luckily everything i tried turned out perfect. So i didn't have to redo much of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 11, 2017)

Also not gonna lie i love working with this new sig size lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 11, 2017)

Grimsley said:


> Hi I'm back as well.
> 
> Request: signature
> Stock:  (please get rid of the black borders)
> ...



I'm sorry there wasn't a whole lot i could do to this image.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grimsley (Feb 11, 2017)

i love it thanks


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 11, 2017)

Aphrodite said:


> The sig picture isn't showing.


How about this then.


----------



## Ashi (Feb 11, 2017)

Aphrodite said:


> I could of but then i would of lost a good focus on his face. Not that it's a great face but still.



Sonic looks good tho


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 11, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> How about this then.



It works will get started on it later.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 11, 2017)

Alejandro said:


> I would like a normal sized avy of the upper body. The effects are up to you. No borders. Thanks ahead of time. Hope they're not working you too hard.







Saishin said:


> Need a transparency
> Size: Can't remember the sizes for the sigs,just a size that can fit without the scroll bar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eros (Feb 11, 2017)

I love it. Lana is my favorite Archer character.


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 11, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Request : Set
> Stock :   ;
> Size: If possible a _150x200_ and a _175x350_(won't use til much later lol)  avy , and  sig height just to avoid scroll bar, width up to you
> Effects, border, etc  all up to you.



[


White Wolf said:


> Request : Set
> Stock :   ;
> Size: If possible a _150x200_ and a _175x350_(won't use til much later lol)  avy , and  sig height just to avoid scroll bar, width up to you
> Effects, border, etc  all up to you.




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 11, 2017)

Alejandro said:


> I love it. Lana is my favorite Archer character.



Didn't see this but glad u liked it.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 11, 2017)

Aphrodite said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> ​


You always surprise me with the quality.   Very nice, thank you.


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 11, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> You always surprise me with the quality.   Very nice, thank you.



No problem just glad u liked it.


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 12, 2017)

Closed for good.. if you need a request feel free to pm it to me.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 28, 2019)

Opened back up if you want anything. Currently only doing avatars atm to see how my time is. If i have more time may do sets.


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Aug 18, 2019)

Why a decent stock? Why not a really amazing stock? XD


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## fuff (Aug 18, 2019)

heyyy!!!

I was wondering if you can make me an avatar again! Feel free to do what you want ofc since idk and feel free to pick any one of these:

I'm indecisive...

*Spoiler*: __ 






  sarada and sasuke only (overprotected dad)

 (sasuke picking up sarada)


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 18, 2019)

fuff said:


> heyyy!!!
> 
> I was wondering if you can make me an avatar again! Feel free to do what you want ofc since idk and feel free to pick any one of these:
> 
> ...



Sure will try to work on it later.


----------



## fuff (Aug 18, 2019)

Steph said:


> Sure will try to work on it later.


Thanks!!


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 18, 2019)

fuff said:


> Thanks!!



no problem


----------

